# Ho una doppia vita. Aiutatemi.



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
 Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori li perdo tutti e due. 
Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Febbraio 2014)

Il letto è il luogo della verità in un rapporto. Voglio capire meglio cosa significa "non mi soddisfa", perché può voler dire un milione di cose, tutte significative. Un amante che non soddisfa eroticamente è strana creatura...


----------



## Eratò (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
> All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
> Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori li perdo tutti e due.
> Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.


Benvenuta
Devastantante,parola grossa e parola chiave.Le cose devastanti
nella vita sono altre e non certo lasciarsi dopo 2 anni di fidanzamento.Ridimensiona
la situazione nella tua testa e prima di pensare a quello che sarebbe tragico
per loro pensa a quello che vuoi tu.Principessa ha ragione ma tenderei a consigliarti
di lasciarli tutti e due.Non e l'amore che ti lega a questi uomini ma la paura
di rimanere sola.Ragiona su questo.E su con la vita!


----------



## Simy (5 Febbraio 2014)

lasciali entrambi, prima o poi cercherai qualcuno che ti "soddisfa" a letto


----------



## Buscopann (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
> All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
> Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori li perdo tutti e due.
> Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.


Ma come si fa a condurre delle esistenze in cui ormai si mente anche su quello che si è mangiato a pranzo?
Capisco se fossi un agente sotto copertura o una spia russa infiltrata nella mafia siberiana, ma che vita è questa?
Ma ti rendi conto che non esiste soluzione a quello che vuoi? A meno che loro non accettino alla luce del sole di condividerti.
Mi ricordi una persona del mio passato. Mi spiace dirtelo...ma era una brutta persona. All'inizio pensavo che volesse capire solo cosa volesse..Che fosse fragile..Tutte ste puttanate insomma. Quando ho aperto gli occhi ho capito che era solo una grande egoista

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Io voglio una società poliamorosa!


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io voglio una società poliamorosa!



Basta essere chiari e tutto si può fare.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
> All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
> Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori li perdo tutti e due.
> Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.


E lui disse: Conte chi non ga testa ga gambe.
E io compresi cosa mi aveva riservato il fato
che osai sfidare!

Lei voleva sposare lui perchè era un buon partito
e tenere me come amante in quanto ero un amabilissimo sporcaccione!

Se solo avessi compreso la portata degli eventi
Di me voleva solo il mio ciccio 
piccolo e giocattolone 
ma sempre voglioso.

Ora antares, mia piccola dolce amica
Rompiamo gli indugi e gli imeni

Leggiti DOnna Flor e i suoi due mariti.

Poi fai una proposta al tuo amante.
Basta ciulare: perchè il sesso grandioso ce l'ho già.

Ma ti amo e non ti desidero!
Tu sarai il mio confidente
un orecchio che mi ascolta

Ma niente sesso
Ci stai?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Basta essere chiari e tutto si può fare.


nonostante io lo sia sempre stata non ho mai incontrato un uomo che mi dicesse.
Ok.

Che poi...poliamorosa solo io.
Loro no.
Non sono democratica.
:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> nonostante io lo sia sempre stata non ho mai incontrato un uomo che mi dicesse.
> Ok.
> 
> Che poi...poliamorosa solo io.
> ...



Come solo tu?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come solo tu?


Si. Solo io.
Nel "tradimento" liberi tutti ma se si parla di poli amori solo io.
Una casa.
Io.
E loro due.
Alla luce del sole.


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Solo io.
> Nel "tradimento" liberi tutti ma se si parla di poli amori solo io.
> Una casa.
> Io.
> ...




L'amore vero solo tra voi due, tutto il resto è noia, non ho detto gioia, noia.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
> All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
> Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori *li perdo tutti e due*.
> Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.


Perderli entrambi sarebbe forse la soluzione. Sdrammatizzo. Però mi sembra che le cose siano capovolte, il tuo fidanzato dovrebbe fare l'amante e l'amante il fidanzato. Vederli sotto questa prospettiva come ti sembrano?


----------



## Tebe (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'amore vero solo tra voi due, tutto il resto è noia, non ho detto gioia, noia.


sono convinta che ci si possa innamorare di due persone. Non l ho mai provato ma la sfera affettiva é vasta.
Non lo troverei strano.
Per come sono fatta io certo.
Poi sai. Tra dire e il fare c é di mezzo il mare e mettici anche che ragiono naturalmente un po fuori dal convenzionale.

Se mi capita te lo dico.
Se é gioia o noia.:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono convinta che ci si possa innamorare di due persone. Non l ho mai provato ma la sfera affettiva é vasta.
> Non lo troverei strano.
> Per come sono fatta io certo.
> Poi sai. Tra dire e il fare c é di mezzo il mare e mettici anche che ragiono naturalmente un po fuori dal convenzionale.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Solo io.
> Nel "tradimento" liberi tutti ma se si parla di poli amori solo io.
> Una casa.
> Io.
> ...


Bella idea, ci lavoro :mrgreen:


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E lui disse: Conte chi non ga testa ga gambe.
> E io compresi cosa mi aveva riservato il fato
> che osai sfidare!
> 
> ...


Grazie per aver sdrammatizzato un pò  comunque lui non vuole essere il mio confidente.. mi considera l'amore della sua vita.


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quanti anni avete?
> Direi di mollare il tuo ragazzo.
> Con l'altro mi pare di capire che c'è complicità mentale ma a letto è una frana. Ci si può lavorare. Potresti insegnargli cosa ti piace di più.
> 
> Farsi l'amante dovrebbe essere una cosa bella, continuando così ci perdi la salute... non fa per te.


Non posso lavorarci, o meglio, dovrebbe lavorarci lui...son questioni di "performance", ecco. Però sa esattamente cosa dire e come guardarmi per farmi andare su di giri.


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perderli entrambi sarebbe forse la soluzione. Sdrammatizzo. Però mi sembra che le cose siano capovolte, il tuo fidanzato dovrebbe fare l'amante e l'amante il fidanzato. Vederli sotto questa prospettiva come ti sembrano?


Infatti il mio ragazzo in realtà ha il ruolo dell amante. Molto sesso e poche parole. Con l'amante è il contrario. Non se ne esce! Come faccio a rinunciare a una persona che mi comprende (e che comprendo) così profondamente, che mi fa divertire, che mi ama per come sono e non per come appaio? E allo stesso modo, come posso rinunciare a fare l'amore con una persona che mi attrae più di chiunque altro al mondo?


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Infatti il mio ragazzo in realtà ha il ruolo dell amante. Molto sesso e poche parole. Con l'amante è il contrario. Non se ne esce! Come faccio a rinunciare a una persona che mi comprende (e che comprendo) così profondamente, che mi fa divertire, che mi ama per come sono e non per come appaio? E allo stesso modo, come posso rinunciare a fare l'amore con una persona che mi attrae più di chiunque altro al mondo?


Bisognerebbe capire se i problemi sessuali dell'amante sono risolvibili. Capisco come possa essere frustrante. Io continuo a pensare che dovresti orientarti verso un nuovo amore.


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Infatti il mio ragazzo in realtà ha il ruolo dell amante. Molto sesso e poche parole. Con l'amante è il contrario. Non se ne esce! Come faccio a rinunciare a una persona che mi comprende (e che comprendo) così profondamente, che mi fa divertire, che mi ama per come sono e non per come appaio? E allo stesso modo, come posso rinunciare a fare l'amore con una persona che mi attrae più di chiunque altro al mondo?



Insegnare al tuo amante come si fa sesso no?

Secondo me una donna può farlo.


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il letto è il luogo della verità in un rapporto. Voglio capire meglio cosa significa "non mi soddisfa", perché può voler dire un milione di cose, tutte significative. Un amante che non soddisfa eroticamente è strana creatura...


Lui diciamo che ha dei limiti anatomici...mi spiego? Nonostante questo ci fanno eccitare le stesse cose. Abbiamo gli stessi gusti...lui è me al maschile praticamente. Qualcosa di incredibile.


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Insegnare al tuo amante come si fa sesso no?
> 
> Secondo me una donna può farlo.


Come faccio a insegnargli a durare di più, o ad avere un erezione duratura? ( scusa se sono esplicita)
Capisci, è questo il problema. Lui avrà sempre dei limiti da quel punto di vista...


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Benvenuta
> Devastantante,parola grossa e parola chiave.Le cose devastanti
> nella vita sono altre e non certo lasciarsi dopo 2 anni di fidanzamento.Ridimensiona
> la situazione nella tua testa e prima di pensare a quello che sarebbe tragico
> ...



Grazie mille.
Beh in effetti hai ragione. Questi due uomini sono tutta la mia vita. Non m importa di nessun altro


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> *Lui diciamo che ha dei limiti anatomici...mi spiego*? Nonostante questo ci fanno eccitare le stesse cose. Abbiamo gli stessi gusti...lui è me al maschile praticamente. Qualcosa di incredibile.


Ehm. Ma se si continua a ripetere che le dimensioni non contano che sono i preliminari dove si dà il meglio di sè ecc.ecc. Uomo nuovo no eh? Potresti trovare un altro modo per vivere la sessualità. La tua con lui intendo. E mollare il fidanzato (che comunque è solo sesso no??.
Oppppppps ho letto dopo, i problemi sono altri. Se è sempre stato così chiedere un consiglio a uno specialista?


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> nonostante io lo sia sempre stata non ho mai incontrato un uomo che mi dicesse.
> Ok.
> 
> Che poi...poliamorosa solo io.
> ...



In questo siamo uguali. Facciamoci curareeee!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Come faccio a insegnargli a durare di più, o ad avere un erezione duratura? ( scusa se sono esplicita)
> Capisci, è questo il problema. Lui avrà sempre dei limiti da quel punto di vista...


Semplice...digli di provare con altre donne...

Tu spiegami perchè il mio ciccio reagisce ogni volta in maniera diversa?


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ehm. Ma se si continua a ripetere che le dimensioni non contano che sono i preliminari dove si dà il meglio di sè ecc.ecc. Uomo nuovo no eh? Potresti trovare un altro modo per vivere la sessualità. La tua con lui intendo. E mollare il fidanzato (che comunque è solo sesso no??.
> Oppppppps ho letto dopo, i problemi sono altri. Se è sempre stato così chiedere un consiglio a uno specialista?


Beh col mio ragazzo il sesso è fuori dal comune...proviamo entrambi un'attrazione assurda. E' una bomba.
Per quanto riguarda i problemi dell amante... io non so trovare un modo delicato per dirglielo. Ci ho provato ma lui si arrabbia molto, è un tasto dolente, è pur sempre un uomo, se gli tocchi la loro virilità distruggi il loro ego...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice...digli di provare con altre donne...
> 
> Tu spiegami perchè il mio ciccio reagisce ogni volta in maniera diversa?


Quanto ha ragione il Conte!
Ma quanto!
:up::up:


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice...digli di provare con altre donne...
> 
> Tu spiegami perchè il mio ciccio reagisce ogni volta in maniera diversa?



Adesso mi dirai che sono una stronza egoista, ma a me non garba molto l idea di lui con altre donne


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quanto ha ragione il Conte!
> Ma quanto!
> :up::up:


Si ma non incazzarti se faccio cilecca con te....
C'è una scena in cui aspetta l'attore che è appena morto...è con unaa lei...e lei gli dice possiedimi ma non farmi male...lui impara a nuotare per lei..


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Adesso mi dirai che sono una stronza egoista, ma a me non garba molto l idea di lui con altre donne


No io non ti giudico...
Cerco solo di indicarti la via 
per fare in maniera che tu possa papparti il meglio da ciascuno dei due.

A te non deve interessare delle sue frequentazioni femminili: NON è tuo marito.


----------



## MK (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Beh col mio ragazzo il sesso è fuori dal comune...proviamo entrambi un'attrazione assurda. E' una bomba.
> Per quanto riguarda i problemi dell amante... io non so trovare un modo delicato per dirglielo. Ci ho provato ma lui si arrabbia molto, è un tasto dolente, è pur sempre un uomo, se gli tocchi la loro virilità distruggi il loro ego...


Eh ma pensa se gli risolvi il problema le donne che verranno dopo ti ringrazierebbero a vita 
Una volta due tre... ma sempre... qualcosa che non va c'è sicuramente.


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Come faccio a insegnargli a durare di più, o ad avere un erezione duratura? ( scusa se sono esplicita)
> Capisci, è questo il problema. Lui avrà sempre dei limiti da quel punto di vista...




Sei giovane, imparerai che è possibile provare molto piacere anche prima dell'erezione e penetrazione e anche se durante l'atto sessuale ci sono cali di erezione, anzi, dipende molto dalla donna aiutare l'uomo a rinviare certi impulsi e far durare molto, se piacevole, il rapporto.


Il sesso è fatto di tante altre cose, prima dell'erezione e durante, poi ci sono i sessuologi, può farsi visitare e migliorare.

Caso mai è lui a risentirne di più, tu comincia a insegnargli cosa  ti piace e ti fa raggiungere l'orgasmo, che non per forza dipende dalla sua erezione e durata.

C'è un famoso proverbio in proposito, ed è veritiero.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei giovane, imparerai che è possibile provare molto piacere anche prima dell'erezione e penetrazione e anche se durante l'atto sessuale ci sono cali di erezione, anzi, dipende molto dalla donna aiutare l'uomo a rinviare certi impulsi e far durare molto, se piacevole, il rapporto.
> 
> 
> Il sesso è fatto di tante altre cose, prima dell'erezione e durante, poi ci sono i sessuologi, può farsi visitare e migliorare.
> ...


NO...
Che dipenda dalla donna é.
1) O un delirio di onnipotenza femminile
2) O un'arma letale...comodo dire non mi tira per colpa tua...
Oddio vengo subito perchè ti si massa putana in leto...

Vi è una grandissima parte irrazionale nel nostro ciccio...
E tutti noi uomini sappiamo questo...

Esempio
Con una donna cosa mi capitava?
Lei mi rilassava così tanto che non riuscivo più ad eccitarmi...

Poi parliamo anche delle donne no?
Ci sono quelle che anche se prendi a morsi i loro capezzoli sono felici, altre solo a sfiorarli provano qualcosa di intensissimo...

Ma parliamo anche della mona no?
Alcune vanno pazze dell'effetto barba...e non ti dico come mai certi si fanno il pizzetto a forma di capra...
Altre provano dolore con la barba...

Alcune hanno l'ano che si rilassa, altre lo contraggono da morire...


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei giovane, imparerai che è possibile provare molto piacere anche prima dell'erezione e penetrazione e anche se durante l'atto sessuale ci sono cali di erezione, anzi, dipende molto dalla donna aiutare l'uomo a rinviare certi impulsi e far durare molto, se piacevole, il rapporto.
> 
> 
> Il sesso è fatto di tante altre cose, prima dell'erezione e durante, poi ci sono i sessuologi, può farsi visitare e migliorare.
> ...


Ci provo.. 
Il problema è che con lui non proverò mai le sensazioni che provo col mio ragazzo, anche solo baciandolo...
A volte vorrei che loro due fossero una sola persona. Sarebbe perfetto. La personalità del mio amante e l'aspetto del mio ragazzo. Lo so, è orribile pensare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Febbraio 2014)

Quoto il Conte con furore


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ci provo..
> Il problema è che con lui non proverò mai le sensazioni che provo col mio ragazzo, anche solo baciandolo...
> A volte vorrei che loro due fossero una sola persona. Sarebbe perfetto. La personalità del mio amante e l'aspetto del mio ragazzo. Lo so, è orribile pensare una cosa del genere.



Si, è proprio orribile, prova a pensare se loro due lo pensassero di te.

Forse devi fermarti. Riflettere. Il problema puoi essere tu.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ci provo..
> Il problema è che con lui non proverò mai le sensazioni che provo col mio ragazzo, anche solo baciandolo...
> A volte vorrei che loro due fossero una sola persona. Sarebbe perfetto. La personalità del mio amante e l'aspetto del mio ragazzo. Lo so, è orribile pensare una cosa del genere.


Non è orribile per niente. Sei giovane e non hai firmato nessun contratto. Leggi il libro che ti ha consigliato Conte. Ti farà provare quanto può essere bella e onesta la vita nella comunione.


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...
> Che dipenda dalla donna é.
> 1) O un delirio di onnipotenza femminile
> 2) O un'arma letale...comodo dire non mi tira per colpa tua...
> ...



Vero!!Ma sai cosa mi ha detto lui? che solo con me gli  è capitato di avere queste defaillance. Forse è dovuto al fatto che per un periodo lui sapeva di essere "l'amante" e quindi si sentiva in competizione col mio ragazzo. Oppure sono incapace io, non so. Però la seconda è improbabile perchè quando le cose funzionano lui sembra molto molto...preso


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non è orribile per niente. Sei giovane e non hai firmato nessun contratto. Leggi il libro che ti ha consigliato Conte. Ti farà provare quanto può essere bella e onesta la vita nella comunione.


Lo leggerò  grazie!


----------



## antares (5 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a condurre delle esistenze in cui ormai si mente anche su quello che si è mangiato a pranzo?
> Capisco se fossi un agente sotto copertura o una spia russa infiltrata nella mafia siberiana, ma che vita è questa?
> Ma ti rendi conto che non esiste soluzione a quello che vuoi? A meno che loro non accettino alla luce del sole di condividerti.
> Mi ricordi una persona del mio passato. Mi spiace dirtelo...ma era una brutta persona. All'inizio pensavo che volesse capire solo cosa volesse..Che fosse fragile..Tutte ste puttanate insomma. Quando ho aperto gli occhi ho capito che era solo una grande egoista
> ...


Stai tranquillo. Per fortuna non sono tutte come me e quella persona


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> nonostante io lo sia sempre stata non ho mai incontrato un uomo che mi dicesse.
> Ok.
> 
> Che poi...poliamorosa solo io.
> ...


 un'ottima soluzione...

ma la cosa strana è che si rifiutano anche se in maniera democratica... quindi figurati..


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Insegnare al tuo amante come si fa sesso no?
> 
> Secondo me una donna può farlo.


No. Non funziona così.
Il sesso è questione di feeling, non di insegnamenti. Certo..puoi fare un percorso insieme. Ma se già dall'inizio non va, stai sicura che da quel punto di vista non andrà mai. Ci può essere qualche passo in avanti, qualche piccolo progresso. Ma alla fine, se hai per le mani una Panda, i 180 km/h in autostrada non li farai mai.
Però il sesso è una cosa anche strana. E' un binomio, come in Formula 1. La macchina può anche essere una Ferrari, ma se non c'è feeling col pilota i risultati non saranno eccelsi. Se lo stesso pilota poi magari sale su una Mc Laren dà il meglio perché si trova più a suo agio. E' una questione di combinazioni. Ma se il progetto nasce male fin dall'inizio, potrà solo andar peggio in futuro.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo. Per fortuna non sono tutte come me e quella persona


In effetti al mondo non sono tutti come Putin.
Ma sai..ne bastano pochi per fare del mondo a volte un posto di merda.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (6 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Solo io.
> Nel "tradimento" liberi tutti ma se si parla di poli amori solo io.
> Una casa.
> Io.
> ...


Beh..di casi così ce ne sono. Pupo se non sbaglio vive con due donne che se lo sPUPazzano. Cioè..hai capito? Se ci è riuscito Pupo!
Cmq non è facile condividersi sai? Alla fine la difficoltà sta nel fatto che qualcuno sarà sempre in minoranza. Tu ne hai due. Io ho solo te. Anch'io ne voglio un'altra. E così si vive in 4. Ma poi quell'altra ne vuole un altro e siamo in 5. E così non ci vuole più solo un appartamento. Ma un condominio...E poi un quartiere...E poi 'na città. Sodoma e Gomorra..Aaaaarggghh :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
> All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
> Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori li perdo tutti e due.
> Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.



Molla tutti e due e ritenta. Trova chi ti coinvolga mentalmente e sessualmente.


----------



## Simy (6 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No. Non funziona così.
> Il sesso è questione di feeling, non di insegnamenti. Certo..puoi fare un percorso insieme. Ma se già dall'inizio non va, stai sicura che da quel punto di vista non andrà mai. Ci può essere qualche passo in avanti, qualche piccolo progresso. Ma alla fine, se hai per le mani una Panda, i 180 km/h in autostrada non li farai mai.
> Però il sesso è una cosa anche strana. E' un binomio, come in Formula 1. La macchina può anche essere una Ferrari, ma se non c'è feeling col pilota i risultati non saranno eccelsi. Se lo stesso pilota poi magari sale su una Mc Laren dà il meglio perché si trova più a suo agio. E' una questione di combinazioni. Ma se il progetto nasce male fin dall'inizio, potrà solo andar peggio in futuro.
> 
> Buscopann



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Non posso lavorarci, o meglio, dovrebbe lavorarci lui...son questioni di "performance", ecco. Però sa esattamente cosa dire e come guardarmi per farmi andare su di giri.





disincantata ha detto:


> Insegnare al tuo amante come si fa sesso no?
> 
> Secondo me una donna può farlo.





antares ha detto:


> Come faccio a insegnargli a durare di più, o ad avere un erezione duratura? ( scusa se sono esplicita)
> Capisci, è questo il problema. Lui avrà sempre dei limiti da quel punto di vista...


Un essere umano è una persona e non è una macchina.
Chi ti fa andare su di giri va su di giri anche lui e questo può creare problemi d'erezione.
Le relazioni oltre che su sesso e affinità dovrebbero in primo luogo basati sul voler bene a qualcuno e su questo costruire una relazione che attraverso continui aggiustamenti diventi la migliore possibile da tutti i punti di vista tra quelle due persone che si vogliono bene.
Se invece si cerca la soddisfazione si va avanti per tentativi, prove e insoddisfazioni finché si capisce quanto detto sopra.
Tu vuoi bene a uno dei due? Oh parlo di voler bene, di aver voglia di faticare nel rapporto, mettersi in discussione, voler bene, non vedere chi o come ti fa star bene.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Molla tutti e due e ritenta. Trova chi ti coinvolga mentalmente e sessualmente.


Quoto.


----------



## tesla (6 Febbraio 2014)

ah eccoti, non trovavo più la discussione, ma invece ecco qui!
per poco mi dimenticavo di dirti il mio pensiero: sei solo una sporcacciona.
scusa l'estrema sintesi, ma sono di fretta e sono anche un po' stanca di leggere sempre le stesse giustificazioni "con lui c'è passione", "l'altro ce l'ha piccolo ma ci capiamo su tutto", "mi sento sporca ma non riesco a lasciarlo" ecc. ecc.
quindi, diretta al sodo :up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> ah eccoti, non trovavo più la discussione, ma invece ecco qui!
> per poco mi dimenticavo di dirti il mio pensiero: sei solo una sporcacciona.
> scusa l'estrema sintesi, ma sono di fretta e sono anche un po' stanca di leggere sempre le stesse giustificazioni "con lui c'è passione", "l'altro ce l'ha piccolo ma ci capiamo su tutto", "mi sento sporca ma non riesco a lasciarlo" ecc. ecc.
> quindi, diretta al sodo :up:


sbagli per essere sporcacciona una deve riuscire a farlo almeno con tre uomini contemporaneamente...
e che cazzo...un po' di quel che si dice...eh?

Essere sporcaccione non è per tutte....


----------



## feather (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il letto è il luogo della verità in un rapporto.


Potresti elaborare questo pensiero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice...digli di provare con altre donne...
> 
> Tu spiegami perchè il mio ciccio reagisce ogni volta in maniera diversa?



Ma vale anche per le donne. La differenza è che loro possono metterci una pezza. Noi al massimo possiamo coccolarle.


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
> All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
> Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori li perdo tutti e due.
> Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.


Ciao antares!

Quando capita di trovare per strada un fegato ancora funzionate, dopo aver scacciato i mosconi dorati, devi per forza infilartelo nella bisaccia, soprattutto se sei un'avvinazzata cogli organi interni sotto spirito!
Gli alieni che vanno girovagando per la galassia infinita, poi, son un po' come come dei contrabbandieri di pornografia spicciola, e non che siano dei pervertiti, è che sono in calore.
Se ha senso urlare nelle stanze del dolore che sono state costruite da vecchi muratori con cazzuola e bestemmie, allora forse è anche altrettanto sensato cercare di costruire un magazzino pelle stridenze interiori per poterle meglio reindirizzare ai guzzoni ed agli starnazzatori di frodo che vanno raccogliendo bagatelli in mazzi da sei per farne bazzi preziosi.
Se vai lanciando brandelli di imene ai passanti che transitano sui maciapiedi che costeggiano la tua attività di fioraria albina, non devi affatto stupirti che le merinche ti si sgonfino nel forno o che le oche, quando migrano verso Nord per l'Inverno, cadano a terra sfracellandosi il becco perchè, invece di volare, si sono fatte ripetutamente il segno della croce vedendoti.
Quand'anche le mutande sventolassero dil pennone più alto del brigantino del feroce corsaro che gioca a carte col pirata più masnadiero dei caraibi, se esse fossero tue, quei signori dall'occhio di vetro e dalla gamba di legno non finirebbero mai di ingrassare col becchime più sfranto il pappagallo che gli sta aggrappato sulla spalla, e tu, maldstramente remeresti nella a cavalcioni della tua botte di rum fino alla loro nave, illubendoti di trovare altri uccelli insaziabili.
Un dialogo non avrebbe ragion d'essere tra i due che si spartiscono le donne, ancor meno forse di quanto due avvoltoi spennacchiati avrebbero ragione di liticare in un cimiteri di elefanti.
Ma il dialogo è la perte migliore dell'attività comunicativa e comunicare va bene e bisognerebbe farlo almeno una volta l'anno.
Parlare è bellissimo e sensato alemno quanto lo è il tacere, e già m'immagino un possibile dialogo tra chi ama le instillazioni carnore e chi si scerma di affinità elettive:
A: Il mio bozzo s'ingrossa e pullula di necchie!
B: Sapessi il mio! M'ammorba il malleolo e m'intrica il ginocchio!
A: La fregna ch'ambisco mi frustra la mente e mi sbaca a demente...
B: La mia mi frantoia la verga e mi lappa a tarallo!
A: Quanta èl'invidia che porto per la nerchia tua frusta!
B: Tu chiameresti trevolte e più "Aita!" sol al veder la tetta sua nuda!
A: La mia scorzonera ha tette coverte e serrate di brutto, io non mi fongo lor forma neppure!
B: Oh, fortunello! Tu scansi con gusto lor magli pesanti: un colpo di poppa mi ruppe lo naso!
A: Invido e bramoso di fratture e ematomi perfino divengo!
B: Stolto balzano! Mena con mano e resterai sano!
A: Magari menasse lo palo mio rosso la donna sdegnosa col culo suo rosa!
B: Lo culo è trincea in guerra infinita: se alsi la testa poi riSchi la vita!
A: Né quello né il conno conobbe il mio pene, ella mi schifa e schifa il mio seme!
B: Magari la mia facesse così, ne sugge e tragugia un litro ogni dì!
A: Io piango, singhiozzo e vo' smoccolando di pena e d'invidia per chi monta a comando!
B: Io doco soltanto che poi va più male se sei il destriero d'un generale!
A: La mia è una trista e fredda lumaca!
B: La mia si diletta d'esser sfondata!
C: Ciao ragazzoni, a voi son venuta!
A: Con me mica tanto, o vacca lebbrosa!
B: Come me, al contrario, hai fatto qualcosa!
C: Tacete e prendetemi ognuno a braccetto...
A: Io prendo il tuo cuore con grande rispetto!
B: Io sfondo il tuo corpo, nel verso e nel retto!

Ma forse anche questo è solo un altro rispettabile genere d'amore moderno!

Ciao!


----------



## Buscopann (7 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao antares!
> 
> Quando capita di trovare per strada un fegato ancora funzionate, dopo aver scacciato i mosconi dorati, devi per forza infilartelo nella bisaccia, soprattutto se sei un'avvinazzata cogli organi interni sotto spirito!
> Gli alieni che vanno girovagando per la galassia infinita, poi, son un po' come come dei contrabbandieri di pornografia spicciola, e non che siano dei pervertiti, è che sono in calore.
> ...


Tu devi andare a Zelig 

Buscopann


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu devi andare a Zelig
> 
> Buscopann


Non credo, ma ho sempre sognato di fare televendite di materassi.


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
> All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
> Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori li perdo tutti e due.
> Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.


Ma perche' sconvolgere l'ordine cosmico tentando di far roteare al contrario la galassia?
Hai trovato il punto di equilibrio del grande mulino,i vichinghi ti avrebbero fatta loro dea e sovrana.
Il cervellone stimola e solletica i cavernosi tuoi neuroni,il mandrillone ci arriva per altra via.
In questa simbiosi sei come una medusa che si fa trasportare da uno squalo bianco,mentre un pellicano ti butta sempre cefali freschi di cui sei giustamente ghiotta.
Cosa vuoi di piu'?
Cambia materasso e dormi serena.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non credo, ma ho sempre sognato di fare televendite di materassi.


sulle oche che stramazzavano al suolo mi sono commossa


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non credo, ma ho sempre sognato di fare televendite di materassi.


Cos'e',mi copi gli argomenti?
Vuoi che qualche corpo cavernoso cerebrale ci scambi per due cloni di Asmoneo?


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cos'e',mi copi gli argomenti?
> Vuoi che qualche corpo cavernoso cerebrale ci scambi per due cloni di Asmoneo?


Ma no!
E' evidente che sono sempre stato io a ispirarmi a te...


----------



## Eretteo (7 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma no!
> E' evidente che sono sempre stato io a ispirarmi a te...


Ah si?
Ed io che da sempre ero convinto del contrario


----------



## Buscopann (7 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma no!
> E' evidente che sono sempre stato io a ispirarmi a te...


La grandezza si legge anche in questo. :mrgreen:
Cmq vai a vendere materassi con Eretteo. Diventerebbe programma da prima serata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La grandezza si legge anche in questo. :mrgreen:
> Cmq vai a vendere materassi con Eretteo. Diventerebbe programma da prima serata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Che vadano a scuola dal baffo...
[video=youtube;QDBvC0TYDLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDBvC0TYDLY[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;BVpXeFmEKrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVpXeFmEKrQ[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (7 Febbraio 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Potresti elaborare questo pensiero?


.. nel senso che lì davvero comprendi chi è, chi sei, cadono tutte le maschere. Tutte.


----------



## daniela27 (7 Febbraio 2014)

*risposta.sei solo un 'ipocrita e una put...a.sai come ci si sente dalla parte opposta*



antares ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
> All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
> Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori li perdo tutti e due.
> Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.


*sei solo un' ipocrita e una p.....sai come ci si sente dalla parte opposta?io si.Dovevo sposarmi e lo stonzo faceva la doppia vita.convivevamo da sei anni.ho rischiato la salute.chissa' se rimani incinta?*


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2014)

daniela27 ha detto:


> *sei solo un' ipocrita e una p.....sai come ci si sente dalla parte opposta?io si.Dovevo sposarmi e lo stonzo faceva la doppia vita.convivevamo da sei anni.ho rischiato la salute.chissa' se rimani incinta?*


oddiomio...e chi la sente adesso danielacala eh?
Ma sei daniamore con il nuovo nick?
Dai essù non insultare gli utenti...
O sei amica di Oscuro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

daniela27 ha detto:


> *sei solo un' ipocrita e una p.....sai come ci si sente dalla parte opposta?io si.Dovevo sposarmi e lo stonzo faceva la doppia vita.convivevamo da sei anni.ho rischiato la salute.chissa' se rimani incinta?*


ma ce l hai con lei in particolare?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma ce l hai con lei in particolare?


direi di no


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi di no


e allora perche tutta questa aggressivita di venerdi sera?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Trottolina sei simpaticissima 





miss acacia ha detto:


> e allora perche tutta questa aggressivita di venerdi sera?


Credo che sia molto arrabbiata con la situazione che rappresenta antares


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

daniela27 ha detto:


> *sei solo un' ipocrita e una p.....sai come ci si sente dalla parte opposta?io si.Dovevo sposarmi e lo stonzo faceva la doppia vita.convivevamo da sei anni.ho rischiato la salute.chissa' se rimani incinta?*


Quindi adesso solo pompini col guanto? Chiedo, eh.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Trottolina sei simpaticissima
> Credo che sia molto arrabbiata con la situazione che rappresenta antares


si vabbe, ma puttana mi sembra troppo....vabbe....
piuttosto....hai sentito la voce di occhiverdi?
fichissima


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi adesso solo pompini col guanto? Chiedo, eh.


:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e allora perche tutta questa aggressivita di venerdi sera?


Su Canale 5 c'è una fiction con la Arcuri e vederla recitare rende tutti un po' irascibili...


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Su Canale 5 c'è una fiction con la Arcuri e vederla recitare rende tutti un po' irascibili...



Tutti uguali voi maschi, non la volete vedere recitare, ma.........comunque è morta.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si vabbe, ma puttana mi sembra troppo....vabbe....
> piuttosto....hai sentito la voce di occhiverdi?
> fichissima


No... Poi la ascolto :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Su Canale 5 c'è una fiction con la Arcuri e vederla recitare rende tutti un po' irascibili...


io sto vedendo the dictator.....mi rende blanda


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Su Canale 5 c'è una fiction con la Arcuri e vederla recitare rende tutti un po' irascibili...


Ho visto un'inquadratura per sbaglio: ma come si fa a fare una cosa così brutta?
Sono meglio i primi filmati di Maccio Capatonda quando filmava la nonna e la vicina di casa.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

*aiaiaiaiaiiii*

mario mario mario....


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutti uguali voi maschi, non la volete vedere recitare, ma.........comunque è morta.


Ah, e allora è a lieto fine.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tutti uguali voi maschi, non la volete vedere recitare, ma.........comunque è morta.


chi?


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> chi?



Manuela Arcuri.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Manuela Arcuri.


ma quando????


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma quando????


Abbattetela.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbattetela.


ci conosciamo?


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma quando????


è morta nel film,tranquilla


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma quando????



Poco fa su canale 5. Recita male ma la guardano evidentemente.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ci conosciamo?


Prego?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbattetela.


Ma scusa se sta all'estero come può sapere ...non credo,si sfracassi il cervello a vedere la arcuri:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prego?


commenti i miei post quantomeno vorrei sapere se ci conosciamo...
se cosi non fosse, allora gira a largo


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma scusa se sta all'estero come può sapere ...non credo,si sfracassi il cervello a vedere la arcuri:singleeye:


Io non è sto all'estero ma manco avevo idea che stessero trasmettendo una fiction con l'Arcuri. Però, stranamente, ho capito giusto. E' il destino beffardo.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> commenti i miei post quantomeno vorrei sapere se ci conosciamo...
> se cosi non fosse, allora gira a largo


I miei? Uno. Uno, proprio 1 come il numero.


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non è sto all'estero ma manco avevo idea che stessero trasmettendo una fiction con l'Arcuri. Però, stranamente, ho capito giusto. E' il destino beffardo.



Stavolta devo darti ragione.  Che non diventi un vizio.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I miei? Uno. Uno, proprio 1 come il numero.


siamo gia a quota 3 e siccome ho sentito brutte cose su di te, ti pregherei di andare a vegetare su per il colle....
io sono impegnata al momento


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non è sto all'estero ma manco avevo idea che stessero trasmettendo una fiction con l'Arcuri. Però, stranamente, ho capito giusto. E' il destino beffardo.


Sei perspicace


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Stavolta devo darti ragione.  Che non diventi un vizio.


gne gne gne


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> siamo gia a quota 3 e siccome ho sentito brutte cose su di te, ti pregherei di andare a vegetare su per il colle....
> io sono impegnata al momento


A fare che? (4)


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Stavolta devo darti ragione.  Che non diventi un vizio.


Baciami sciocca.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> siamo gia a quota 3 e siccome ho sentito brutte cose su di te, ti pregherei di andare a vegetare su per il colle....
> io sono impegnata al momento


Colle? :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A fare che? (4)


certe cose


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Colle? :singleeye:


e' un mio nuovo modo di dire....
ho capito che non posso stare al passo e quindi ho deciso che devo crearmi un mondo di modi di dire tutto mio....
cosi sto al passo, ma a modo mio


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> certe cose


Certe cose tipo? (5)


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certe cose tipo? (5)


sto cucinando se proprio lo vuoi sapere


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sto cucinando se proprio lo vuoi sapere


E che cosa? (6)


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che cosa? (6)


sto facendo il ragu, ho fatto gia una mousse di melanzane, e ho fatto gia anche lo strudel, il roastbeef lo faccio domani


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che cosa? (6)


Al 20 che succede il forum si autodistrugge?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sto facendo il ragu, ho fatto gia una mousse di melanzane, e ho fatto gia anche lo strudel, il roastbeef lo faccio domani


Bello, stai all'ingrasso? (7)


----------



## disincantata (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Baciami sciocca.


:incazzato:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Al 20 che succede il forum si autodistrugge?


Nella peggiore delle ipotesi. Ma non a venti, a dieci.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bello, stai all'ingrasso? (7)


no. preparo per il weekend e per la settimana....mi avvantaggio


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nella peggiore delle ipotesi. Ma non a venti, a dieci.


Sarà il caso ti fermi allora


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no. preparo per il weekend e per la settimana....mi avvantaggio


Lo sai fare il filetto di manzo alla Wellington? (8)


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sai fare il filetto di manzo alla Wellington? (8)


ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ovviamente


E lo fai mai? (9)


----------



## Caciottina (7 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E lo fai mai? (9)


l ho fatto 2 volte e non per me, perche nn mi piaqcciono i porcini e aborro certe combinazioni...
possiamo anche fermarci.....


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> l ho fatto 2 volte e non per me, perche nn mi piaqcciono i porcini e aborro certe combinazioni...
> possiamo anche fermarci.....


Ok fermiamoci. (10)


----------



## antares (8 Febbraio 2014)

daniela27 ha detto:


> *sei solo un' ipocrita e una p.....sai come ci si sente dalla parte opposta?io si.Dovevo sposarmi e lo stonzo faceva la doppia vita.convivevamo da sei anni.ho rischiato la salute.chissa' se rimani incinta?*


Cara Daniela
Questo forum prende il nome di "tradimento", cosa ti aspettavi? Unicorni e confetti?
P.S. Mi dispiace ma prendo la pillola


----------



## antares (8 Febbraio 2014)

tesla ha detto:


> ah eccoti, non trovavo più la discussione, ma invece ecco qui!
> per poco mi dimenticavo di dirti il mio pensiero: sei solo una sporcacciona.
> scusa l'estrema sintesi, ma sono di fretta e sono anche un po' stanca di leggere sempre le stesse giustificazioni "con lui c'è passione", "l'altro ce l'ha piccolo ma ci capiamo su tutto", "mi sento sporca ma non riesco a lasciarlo" ecc. ecc.
> quindi, diretta al sodo :up:


Tu si che mi capisci  :*


----------



## antares (8 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao antares!
> 
> Quando capita di trovare per strada un fegato ancora funzionate, dopo aver scacciato i mosconi dorati, devi per forza infilartelo nella bisaccia, soprattutto se sei un'avvinazzata cogli organi interni sotto spirito!
> Gli alieni che vanno girovagando per la galassia infinita, poi, son un po' come come dei contrabbandieri di pornografia spicciola, e non che siano dei pervertiti, è che sono in calore.
> ...



Madonna quanta fatica solo per darmi della vacca!ne devi avere di tempo! 

Ciao mitico


----------



## antares (8 Febbraio 2014)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma perche' sconvolgere l'ordine cosmico tentando di far roteare al contrario la galassia?
> Hai trovato il punto di equilibrio del grande mulino,i vichinghi ti avrebbero fatta loro dea e sovrana.
> Il cervellone stimola e solletica i cavernosi tuoi neuroni,il mandrillone ci arriva per altra via.
> In questa simbiosi sei come una medusa che si fa trasportare da uno squalo bianco,mentre un pellicano ti butta sempre cefali freschi di cui sei giustamente ghiotta.
> ...


Sarebbe perfetto ma un giorno lo squalo si accorgerà dei cefali e saranno cazzi. Devo scegliere per forza, per questo sto qui a rompervi.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Non so chi sia Antares ma dovete ammettere che vi ha messo in fila a tutti nessuno escluso  Ne deduco che Antares nonostante i dubbi èil,tipo di persona che cade sempre in piedi, buon per lei


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Madonna quanta fatica solo per darmi della vacca!ne devi avere di tempo!
> 
> Ciao mitico


Cogli le sfumature dei messaggi anche meglio di quanto tu sappia scegliere i manzi!
Per il resto hai perfettamente ragione: l'Arcuri recita male.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Febbraio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao antares!
> 
> Quando capita di trovare per strada un fegato ancora funzionate, dopo aver scacciato i mosconi dorati, devi per forza infilartelo nella bisaccia, soprattutto se sei un'avvinazzata cogli organi interni sotto spirito!
> Gli alieni che vanno girovagando per la galassia infinita, poi, son un po' come come dei contrabbandieri di pornografia spicciola, e non che siano dei pervertiti, è che sono in calore.
> ...





antares ha detto:


> Madonna quanta fatica solo per darmi della vacca!ne devi avere di tempo!
> 
> Ciao mitico


Che sei nuova lo sapevamo. Per il resto lo dimostri anche coi fatti. Vedi..lui con le parole non fa fatica. Come tu non fai fatica a farti ingroppare i giorni pari dal becco e i giorni dispari dall'amante.
Sono doti naturali. A lui si potrebbe consigliare di scrivere un libro. Ha talento.
A te che cosa si potrebbe consigliare invece? Forse è meglio se mi fermo qui 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so chi sia Antares ma dovete ammettere che vi ha messo in fila a tutti nessuno escluso  Ne deduco che Antares nonostante i dubbi *èil,tipo di persona che cade sempre in piedi*, buon per lei


Ne sei sicura? Se così fosse cambierebbe materasso e dormirebbe tranquilla, come le ha consigliato qualcuno. O di certo non sarebbe qui a scrivere.
E' fondamentalmente solo una grande egoista. Cade in piedi quando può avere tutto quello che vuole. Appena uno le scappa (non per volontà sua) si metterà a piangere e strillare come il bambino al quale hanno portato via il giochino

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ne sei sicura? Se così fosse cambierebbe materasso e dormirebbe tranquilla, come le ha consigliato qualcuno. O di certo non sarebbe qui a scrivere.
> E' fondamentalmente solo una grande egoista. Cade in piedi quando può avere tutto quello che vuole. Appena uno le scappa (non per volontà sua) si metterà a piangere e strillare come il bambino al quale hanno portato via il giochino
> 
> Buscopann


Secondo me dorme tranquilla a prescindere :mrgreen:


----------



## tullio (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fino ad oggi, mi pare, non si è fatto male nessuno. E questa è una buona cosa. Antares scrive per avere un parere e qualche parere valido è arrivato. Arrivano anche commenti e offese...siamo su tradimento.net ed è fatale che ci siano nervi scoperti. Non vale lapena di prendersela troppo e del resto mi pare che Antares non se la prenda. Ora, poiché Antares sta effettivamente aprendosi senza riserve e rivelando la sua anima (oltre a qualche fatto dei suoi amori, compreso qualcosa che all'inizio avrebbe forse preferito tacere e che poi ha svelato solo per amore di discussione) a me sembra che, sul piano umano, sia solo da apprezzare. E' una persona in difficoltà che si trova in un momento difficile. Certo, forse i suoi due amici/amanti sono forse in condizioni peggiori ma noi qui parliamo con lei e di lei e non di altri. Non avendo consigli da suggerire avanzo una domanda: hai tempo? Oppure la questione deve decidersi in breve? C'è la possibilità di lasciare ancora sedimentare il tutto? Ancora: C'è la possibilità, eventualmente, di trasformare il tipo di rapporto con il fidanzato in qualcosa di meno intimo ma pur sempre avvincente? UNa profonda amicizia o cose del genere?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

*Antares*

Sai da sola che dovrai prendere una decisione :smile: Ora il ragazzo con cui hai una forte empatia e complicità ma a letto è ( almeno per i tuoi canoni) scarsino non so quanto possa migliorare, certo potresti istruirlo ma io son del parere che difficilmente si possa trovare un'intesa sessuale con una persona se da subito non c'è, piccoli miglioramenti magari ma nulla di più ... Quindi fossi in te cercherei di virare la relazione in forte amicizia, con il tuo fidanzato con il quale l'intesa sessuale è forte ma deficitario il rapporto relazionale direi che devi parlare per approfondire ...e se le cose non migliorano mah forse sarà il caso vi lasciate :smile:Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai da sola che dovrai prendere una decisione :smile: Ora il ragazzo con cui hai una forte empatia e complicità ma *a letto è ( almeno per i tuoi canoni) scarsino non so quanto possa migliorare*, certo potresti istruirlo ma io son del parere che difficilmente si possa trovare un'intesa sessuale con una persona se da subito non c'è, piccoli miglioramenti magari ma nulla di più ... Quindi fossi in te cercherei di virare la relazione in forte amicizia, con il tuo fidanzato con il quale l'intesa sessuale è forte ma deficitario il rapporto relazionale direi che devi parlare per approfondire ...e se le cose non migliorano mah forse sarà il caso vi lasciate :smile:Ciao


Questa cosa non mi piace per uomini e non mi piace per donne.
Il sesso è un campo comunicativo in cui ci si mette in gioco in due. Può essere, come in altri campi comunicativi, che non ci si intenda al volo ma che la relazione debba essere costruita.
Essere valutato e bocciato perché non ci si dimostra sufficientemente abili mi fa più pensare a un provino per attori porno che a un rapporto tra persone.
Nel caso specifico mi sembra che Antares abbia un po' questo atteggiamento.
Ho già detto che per me ha un po' l'atteggiamento di chi cerca l'uomo che corrisponda alle sue aspettative invece di essere disponibile a costruire una relazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa cosa non mi piace per uomini e non mi piace per donne.
> Il sesso è un campo comunicativo in cui ci si mette in gioco in due. Può essere, come in altri campi comunicativi, che non ci si intenda al volo ma che la relazione debba essere costruita.
> Essere valutato e bocciato perché non ci si dimostra sufficientemente abili mi fa più pensare a un provino per attori porno che a un rapporto tra persone.
> Nel caso specifico mi sembra che Antares abbia un po' questo atteggiamento.
> Ho già detto che per me ha un po' l'atteggiamento di chi cerca l'uomo che corrisponda alle sue aspettative invece di essere disponibile a costruire una relazione.


No credo che per certe alchimie o si parte con il piede giusto o difficilmente si posson fare in seguito faville...beninteso ciò che per antares non è entusiasmante per un'altra potrebbe esserlo ...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No credo che per certe alchimie o si parte con il piede giusto o difficilmente si posson fare in seguito faville...beninteso ciò che per antares non è entusiasmante per un'altra potrebbe esserlo ...


Magari pensiamo pure la stessa cosa:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari pensiamo pure la stessa cosa:mrgreen:


Eh potrebbe essere :mrgreen: Forse Antares si dovrebbe confrontare al riguardo


----------



## Fantastica (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso è un campo comunicativo.


  No. Non so cosa è, ma non questo. Lo trovo riduttivo.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa cosa non mi piace per uomini e non mi piace per donne.
> Il sesso è un campo comunicativo in cui ci si mette in gioco in due. Può essere, come in altri campi comunicativi, che non ci si intenda al volo ma che la relazione debba essere costruita.
> Essere valutato e bocciato perché non ci si dimostra sufficientemente abili mi fa più pensare a un provino per attori porno che a un rapporto tra persone.
> Nel caso specifico mi sembra che Antares abbia un po' questo atteggiamento.
> Ho già detto che per me ha un po' l'atteggiamento di chi cerca l'uomo che corrisponda alle sue aspettative invece di essere disponibile a costruire una relazione.



Concordo che sia un campo comunicativo.

_Proprio per questo _ritengo che sia una di quelle cose che può migliorare, sì, ma solo 1-marginalmente 2-in caso di un effettivo, solido, profondo cambiamento e miglioramento sostanziale e massiccio di comunicazione a tutti i livelli.

Non si tratta di abilità. Si tratta di compatibilità. Non si tratta di gusti. Si tratta di accoglienza dell'altro. E non la si può imporre nè insegnare.

E infatti ritengo che l'uomo che a me fa morire di noia a letto, o peggio, possa essere l'amante più fantastico per un'altra, e viceversa.

Non si tratta di due adolescenti che vanno per tentativi ed errori -lì sì bisogna darsi tempo.
In una coppia adulta, se a letto proprio non ci si trova, per me è un sintomo importante di una incompatibilità di fondo. E adesso come adesso, mi farebbe scappare più veloce di un fulmine.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo che sia un campo comunicativo.
> 
> _Proprio per questo _ritengo che sia una di quelle cose che può migliorare, sì, ma solo 1-marginalmente 2-in caso di un effettivo, solido, profondo cambiamento e miglioramento sostanziale e massiccio di comunicazione a tutti i livelli.
> 
> ...



Io posso dire a un mio amante che amo le carezze lievi sul polso.
Lui, che non è sordo, lo può recepire e può anche provare a metterlo in pratica.
Ma se, di fondo, non è profondamente interessato al mio benessere, se di fondo non è profondamente teso a cogliere come reagisco, come sento, come provo, _se di fondo non è collegato empaticamente a me_, quel suo tentativo risulterà, al meglio, falso e ridicolo.

Di contro, vorrei dire che può anche capitare di stare meravigliosamente a letto con un uomo pur senza averci nulla da spartire a livello di coppia.


----------



## disincantata (9 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io posso dire a un mio amante che amo le carezze lievi sul polso.
> Lui, che non è sordo, lo può recepire e può anche provare a metterlo in pratica.
> Ma se, di fondo, non è profondamente interessato al mio benessere, se di fondo non è profondamente teso a cogliere come reagisco, come sento, come provo, _se di fondo non è collegato empaticamente a me_, quel suo tentativo risulterà, al meglio, falso e ridicolo.
> 
> *Di contro, vorrei dire che può anche capitare di stare meravigliosamente a letto con un uomo pur senza averci nulla da spartire a livello di coppia*.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up::up::up:



Già, grazie al cielo.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Fino ad oggi, mi pare, non si è fatto male nessuno. E questa è una buona cosa. Antares scrive per avere un parere e qualche parere valido è arrivato. Arrivano anche commenti e offese...siamo su tradimento.net ed è fatale che ci siano nervi scoperti. Non vale lapena di prendersela troppo e del resto mi pare che Antares non se la prenda. Ora, poiché *Antares sta effettivamente aprendosi senza riserve e rivelando la sua anima (oltre a qualche fatto dei suoi amori, compreso qualcosa che all'inizio avrebbe forse preferito tacere e che poi ha svelato solo per amore di discussione) a me sembra che, sul piano umano, sia solo da apprezzare*. E' una persona in difficoltà che si trova in un momento difficile. Certo, forse i suoi due amici/amanti sono forse in condizioni peggiori ma noi qui parliamo con lei e di lei e non di altri. Non avendo consigli da suggerire avanzo una domanda: hai tempo? Oppure la questione deve decidersi in breve? C'è la possibilità di lasciare ancora sedimentare il tutto? Ancora: C'è la possibilità, eventualmente, di trasformare il tipo di rapporto con il fidanzato in qualcosa di meno intimo ma pur sempre avvincente? UNa profonda amicizia o cose del genere?


A me non ha dato fastidio il tradimento. C'è gente che qui mi legge da tantissimo tempo e sa perfettamente che le mie antipatie non sono mai dettate dal fatto che uno sia un tradito o un traditore, bensì dal tipo di persona che mostra di essere (non che è..ma che mostra di essere).
E' assolutamente pazzesco come questa ragazza venga qui a dirci che non riesce a dormire la notte e poi risponde con fare altezzoso a chi si permette di affrontarla anche a muso duro. questo è un forum, non è una comunità di aiuto. E' logico che quando si percepisce una finto sentimentalismo (mentre di vero c'è solo un profondo egoismo) non è facile per alcuni rispondere in modo sereno.
A me sembra che questa persona non sappia semplicemente scegliere. Non si mette minimamente in discussione e le sue risposte lo dimostrano. Ha di fronte due persone e le tratta allo stesso modo di due gusti di gelato mentre schiaccia la sua faccia contro il vetro di una gelateria "prendo la panna o il cioccolato? Il cioccolato è più goloso, ma mi fa ingrassare e poi me ne pento. Però per una volta dai..cosa vuoi che ti faccia? Però anche la panna è buona..Insomma aiutatemi dai..che non dormo la notte".
C'è falsità in quello scrive. Io non leggo assolutamente sofferenza in lei. O meglio..la sua sofferenza è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che vorrebbe tutti e due, ma sa che forse non può e deve fare una scelta. Scelta che in genere faranno gli altri per lei e a quel punto comincerà davvero a strillare come il bambino a cui hanno portato via il giocattolino.

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (9 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me non ha dato fastidio il tradimento. C'è gente che qui mi legge da tantissimo tempo e sa perfettamente che le mie antipatie non sono mai dettate dal fatto che uno sia un tradito o un traditore, bensì dal tipo di persona che mostra di essere (non che è..ma che mostra di essere).
> E' assolutamente pazzesco come questa ragazza venga qui a dirci che non riesce a dormire la notte e poi risponde con fare altezzoso a chi si permette di affrontarla anche a muso duro. questo è un forum, non è una comunità di aiuto. E' logico che quando si percepisce una finto sentimentalismo (mentre di vero c'è solo un profondo egoismo) non è facile per alcuni rispondere in modo sereno.
> A me sembra che questa persona non sappia semplicemente scegliere. Non si mette minimamente in discussione e le sue risposte lo dimostrano. Ha di fronte due persone e le tratta allo stesso modo di due gusti di gelato mentre schiaccia la sua faccia contro il vetro di una gelateria "prendo la panna o il cioccolato? Il cioccolato è più goloso, ma mi fa ingrassare e poi me ne pento. Però per una volta dai..cosa vuoi che ti faccia? Però anche la panna è buona..Insomma aiutatemi dai..che non dormo la notte".
> C'è falsità in quello scrive. Io non leggo assolutamente sofferenza in lei. O meglio..la sua sofferenza è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che vorrebbe tutti e due, ma sa che forse non può e deve fare una scelta. Scelta che in genere faranno gli altri per lei e a quel punto comincerà davvero a strillare come il bambino a cui hanno portato via il giocattolino.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con la tua lettura. Ma quello che a te la rende antipatica, a me la rende simpatica. Fanciullesca, incosciente, mi ispira il sorriso. È giovane giovane, non solo anagraficamente, mette allegria.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se posso spezzare una lancia a favore di antares, non mi sembra tanto più egoista dei due tipi.
> Con uno condivide solo il sesso e mi sembra che a lui vada bene.
> L'altro ha grossi problemi sessuali che non vuole risolvere e di cui nemmeno vuole parlare, pretendendo pure la fedeltà.
> Io le avevo scritto di scegliere il secondo perché i problemi sessuali si possono risolvere, ma se questo è così testardo e ottuso... meglio veramente non scegliere e divertirsi senza pensieri, finché non ne trova un terzo migliore...
> ...


Innanzitutto credo che tu non abbia capito che il tizio col quale il sesso va benissimo e travolgenete è il suo attuale fidanzato, il quale però non la prende mentalmente. Non penso proprio che il suo attuale fidanzato sappia dell'altro. e nel caso lo sapesse probabilmente lei dormirebbe meno tranquilla.
Colui che a letto non le piace è il suo amante, che però mentalmente è strepitoso. Quindi lei vorrebbe un uomo col cervello del suo amante e il pisello del suo ragazzo.
Ricordati inoltre una cosa: le corna si possono definire "meritate" quando si manca profondamente di rispetto. E la NON volontà di impegnarsi per dare il piacere alla propria partner o il proprio partner è certamente una situazione che rientra in questa casistica. Ma in questo caso non è che l'amante non si impegna. A me sembra di capire che con lui non c'è feeling a letto. Lei ha bisogno di altro e lui non riesce a darglielo. Quindi che corna si meriterebbe questa persona, che fa pure l'amante? Direi di lasciarlo stare e di fargli fare la sua vita. Invece lei le ruba l'amore, pur non essendo interessata al suo pisello. Tanto ha chi le dà pure quello in modo magistrale.
Scusami..ma a me viene da vomitare.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me non ha dato fastidio il tradimento. C'è gente che qui mi legge da tantissimo tempo e sa perfettamente che le mie antipatie non sono mai dettate dal fatto che uno sia un tradito o un traditore, bensì dal tipo di persona che mostra di essere (non che è..ma che mostra di essere).
> E' assolutamente pazzesco come questa ragazza venga qui a dirci che non riesce a dormire la notte e poi risponde con fare altezzoso a chi si permette di affrontarla anche a muso duro. questo è un forum, non è una comunità di aiuto. E' logico che quando si percepisce una finto sentimentalismo (mentre di vero c'è solo un profondo egoismo) non è facile per alcuni rispondere in modo sereno.
> A me sembra che questa persona non sappia semplicemente scegliere. Non si mette minimamente in discussione e le sue risposte lo dimostrano. Ha di fronte due persone e le tratta allo stesso modo di due gusti di gelato mentre schiaccia la sua faccia contro il vetro di una gelateria "prendo la panna o il cioccolato? Il cioccolato è più goloso, ma mi fa ingrassare e poi me ne pento. Però per una volta dai..cosa vuoi che ti faccia? Però anche la panna è buona..Insomma aiutatemi dai..che non dormo la notte".
> C'è falsità in quello scrive. Io non leggo assolutamente sofferenza in lei. O meglio..la sua sofferenza è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che vorrebbe tutti e due, ma sa che forse non può e deve fare una scelta. Scelta che in genere faranno gli altri per lei e a quel punto comincerà davvero a strillare come il bambino a cui hanno portato via il giocattolino.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diamine, peró, 

avere problemi sessuali non è una colpa, e non sappiamo come antares approccia il problema. Possiamo sperare che ne parli con sensibilità e pazienza e rispetto. Speriamolo. È un problema che colpisce nel profondo e non è facile parlarne.
l'altro non è senza cervello, semplicemente non c'è feeling oltre che sessuale con antares.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ma poi, bloccata che?
capisco la sensazione di volerli entrambi, ma mica è sposata con figli.
ha due fidanzatini, uno lo aveva già mollato ma poi ci è tornata assieme.

cmq il problema in realtà non si pone. Fidanzati entrambi, entrambi inconsapevoli dell'altro, arriva il momento in cui viene beccata o gli equilibri crollano (aspetta che uno parli di convivenza o che si presenti un terzo all'orizzonte) e quindi giocoforza il nodo si scioglie.


----------



## Eretteo (10 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Sarebbe perfetto ma un giorno lo squalo si accorgerà dei cefali e saranno cazzi. Devo scegliere per forza, per questo sto qui a rompervi.


Ma perche' limitare le tue doti naturali?
Il tuo dono per gli articoli da pescheria e' una virtu' da concimare e far crescere!
Non dare ascolto alle cariatidi rugose che dalle cattedre grinzose lanciano grida altezzose grattandosi le sorche polverose.
Son solo invidiose!
(E pure cesse,diciamolo.....).
Quanto al luccio,quel giorno gli farai presente gli introiti derivanti dal tuo dono,che avrai trasformato in remunerativo secondo lavoro.
E sara' lieto di uscire a cena a festeggiare.
Basta che paghi tu.
Coi soldi del cefalo.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se posso spezzare una lancia a favore di antares, non mi sembra tanto più egoista dei due tipi.
> Con uno condivide solo il sesso e mi sembra che a lui vada bene.
> L'altro ha grossi problemi sessuali che non vuole risolvere e di cui nemmeno vuole parlare, pretendendo pure la fedeltà.
> Io le avevo scritto di scegliere il secondo perché i problemi sessuali si possono risolvere, ma se questo è così testardo e ottuso... meglio veramente non scegliere e divertirsi senza pensieri,  finché non ne trova un terzo migliore...
> ...


si risolve solo se è un problema fisico,legato ad un fatto materiale.   che so,uno stato di forte stress.

ho letto poco il 3d,la sensazione è che tutto sommato ad Antares per ora la sua situazione le vada bene e che sia più preoccupata del fatto di dover nel tempo fare una scelta


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito che non ci sono amanti adesso e lei ha due storie parallele.
> Il tizio con i problemi sessuali ha preteso l'esclusività e lei, a parole, gliel'ha data.
> Ha specificato che non è solo questione di feeling ma proprio di sue erezioni e di durata.
> Lui si merita le corna per il suo egoismo e l'altro... non credo nemmeno gliene freghi qualcosa, essendo un rapporto di coppia basato principalmente sul sesso.
> ...


No,no..spetta un attimo.
Per te quindi se un uomo non riesce a soddisfarti merita le corna. Cioè..magari per lui quello è il modo di fare l'amore, nessuna si è mai lamentata e merita le corna.
Sarebbe come dire che mia moglie non è capace di starmi dietro sugli sci (anche se cerca di impegnarsi), ma siccome io ho bisogno di sciare con una che mi stia dietro mi farò un'amante che ne sia capace. E mia moglie merita le corna! Ma siamo pazzi?
Se lui non riesce a soddisfarla, lei potrebbe anche parlargli con la dovuta sensibilità, provare a fare un percorso assieme (dubito che sia stato fatto anche solo il pirmo passo in tal senso), ma una volta che non si arriva da nessuna parte cosa si fa? Se l'altro non è capace è colpevole di qualcosa? Ma come ragioni scusa? Se non va, non va. Non sono una famiglia. Non ci sono figli. Son giovani. Ci si lascia e basta. Troppo comodo fare così :" di Mario mi tengo il cervello...di Luigi il pisello...E poi quando arriverà Pierluigi anche il portafoglio..."
Ma per piacere dai!

Per quello che riguarda l'altro becco del puzzle. Se tu sei certa che non gliene frega nulla di lei, come mai lei non glielo dice? Era il suo fidanzato fin da prima di conoscero Mister Cervello.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito che non ci sono amanti adesso e lei ha due storie parallele.
> Il tizio con i problemi sessuali ha preteso l'esclusività e lei, a parole, gliel'ha data.
> Ha specificato che non è solo questione di feeling ma proprio di sue erezioni e di durata.
> Lui si merita le corna per il suo egoismo e l'altro... non credo nemmeno gliene freghi qualcosa, essendo un rapporto di coppia basato principalmente sul sesso.
> ...


ma stai zitta a te vengono i conati per altri motivi 
quanto sei bbbbbbona  <3


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Conta molto che lui lo voglia risolvere...
> La negazione non aiuta.
> Poi non saprei, non sono un'esperta, so solo che la maggioranza delle disfunzioni erettili nasce dalla testa e non da un problema organico.
> 
> *Non credo che lei sia troppo allegra tra questi due, se dice che non ci dorme la notte*...


Ma gliel'ha prescritto il medico di stare con questi due?
No. Se ci sta (e la decisione è solo in mano sua) vuol dire che la situazione le calza a pennello.
Guarda. Potrei anche sbagliarmi, ma come ho scritto ho avuto a che fare con una persona così in passato. Ti assicuro che non sono per nulla belle persone. L'universo sono loro stessi, con tutti i pianeti che devono gravitare intorno a loro. Se c'è qualcuno che cambia orbita cominciano a strillare e battere i pugni sul tavolo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non dare un'interpretazione a cavolo delle mie parole, per favore, e non ci attaccare esempi del tutto fuori luogo. Io ho detto che un uomo impotente che non vuole nemmeno parlare del problema e non si impegna dunque per la coppia, merita le corna.
> È malato e se ne frega di curarsi, causando problemi enormi alla sua donna. Non è una persona che non soddisfa e basta, che ha il suo modo di farlo. Non gli funziona bene.
> Come puoi non cogliere l'enorme differenza tra un uomo che ha il suo modo di fare l'amore e uno che soffre di impotenza o eiaculazione precoce?
> L'altro non so cosa prova ma diffido fortemente perché qualunque persona innamorata non si accontenta solo del sesso.
> ...


E io e gli altri che minchia abbiamo scritto fino ad ora? Ma lei difficilmente lo farà. Perché in questo momento le va bene così! 
Ma chi ha mai scritto che una donna deve essere una crocerossina? Dove l'ho scritto? Io ho scritto fin dall'inizio che un'incompatibilità sessuale difficilmente si risolverà col tempo. Ma ho anche scritto che a quel punto ci si lascia. Altrimenti sei destinata a una vita di merda, dove rientri a casa a fare la moglie e vai in giro a cercare qualcuno che ti soddisfi. Uno splendido matrimonio insomma.
Comunque io sarei curioso di sapere cosa ti dà questa certezza che lui è malato e non vuole affrontare il problema. Lo ha scritto lei? Beh..io ci credo poco. Sarei curioso di sentire anche l'altra campana. Lei è falsa. E come lo è con loro, sono quasi sicuro che racconta la verità che vuole lei anche a noi.
Secondo me lui semplicemente non vede un problema. E' lei che dovrebbe parlargliene. Non lo fa? Allora la colpa non è di lui, ma di lei. Lo fa e lui non fa nulla? E' colpa di lui. Ma allora, visto che c'è non c'è di mezzo una famiglia, un matrimonio o cose del genere, perché non lo lascia?

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Conta molto che lui lo voglia risolvere...
> La negazione non aiuta.
> Poi non saprei, non sono un'esperta, so solo che la maggioranza delle disfunzioni erettili nasce dalla testa e non da un problema organico.
> 
> Non credo che lei sia troppo allegra tra questi due, se dice che non ci dorme la notte...


secondo te Antares aspetta qualcuno che le sappia scopare la testa ed il corpo con la stessa forza ed allo stesso tempo per decidere che fare con sti 2?


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che sei nuova lo sapevamo. Per il resto lo dimostri anche coi fatti. Vedi..lui con le parole non fa fatica. Come tu non fai fatica a farti ingroppare i giorni pari dal becco e i giorni dispari dall'amante.
> Sono doti naturali. A lui si potrebbe consigliare di scrivere un libro. Ha talento.
> A te che cosa si potrebbe consigliare invece? Forse è meglio se mi fermo qui
> 
> Buscopann


Beh glielo auguro!Mi ha fatta ridere di gusto! 
Comunque in effetti ognuno dovrebbe fare quello per cui è portato. Tu ad esempio potresti figurare in un talk show di Massimo Giletti oppure in un programma con Rita dalla Chiesa  ti ci vedo benissimo.


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Fino ad oggi, mi pare, non si è fatto male nessuno. E questa è una buona cosa. Antares scrive per avere un parere e qualche parere valido è arrivato. Arrivano anche commenti e offese...siamo su tradimento.net ed è fatale che ci siano nervi scoperti. Non vale lapena di prendersela troppo e del resto mi pare che Antares non se la prenda. Ora, poiché Antares sta effettivamente aprendosi senza riserve e rivelando la sua anima (oltre a qualche fatto dei suoi amori, compreso qualcosa che all'inizio avrebbe forse preferito tacere e che poi ha svelato solo per amore di discussione) a me sembra che, sul piano umano, sia solo da apprezzare. E' una persona in difficoltà che si trova in un momento difficile. Certo, forse i suoi due amici/amanti sono forse in condizioni peggiori ma noi qui parliamo con lei e di lei e non di altri. Non avendo consigli da suggerire avanzo una domanda: hai tempo? Oppure la questione deve decidersi in breve? C'è la possibilità di lasciare ancora sedimentare il tutto? Ancora: C'è la possibilità, eventualmente, di trasformare il tipo di rapporto con il fidanzato in qualcosa di meno intimo ma pur sempre avvincente? UNa profonda amicizia o cose del genere?


Ciao tullio 
anzitutto grazie per la tua risposta. Beh in realtà potrei anche continuare così dato che i due ragazzi sono in città diverse, ma mi preme decidere perchè si sa, la verità viene sempre a galla prima o poi, e nessuno dei due merita di soffrire. Comunque ci sto provando, ma il mio fidanzato è troppo diverso da me e non riesce a capirmi. Esempio: dopo una giornata molto stressante, se parlo con lui mi stresso ancora di più, mentre se parlo con l'amante mi sento bene. Il rapporto col mio fidanzato va bene fintanto che ci coccoliamo/facciamo sesso. Ma appena si inizia a parlare...:unhappy:


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai da sola che dovrai prendere una decisione :smile: Ora il ragazzo con cui hai una forte empatia e complicità ma a letto è ( almeno per i tuoi canoni) scarsino non so quanto possa migliorare, certo potresti istruirlo ma io son del parere che difficilmente si possa trovare un'intesa sessuale con una persona se da subito non c'è, piccoli miglioramenti magari ma nulla di più ... Quindi fossi in te cercherei di virare la relazione in forte amicizia, con il tuo fidanzato con il quale l'intesa sessuale è forte ma deficitario il rapporto relazionale direi che devi parlare per approfondire ...e se le cose non migliorano mah forse sarà il caso vi lasciate :smile:Ciao


Grazie fiammetta!


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me non ha dato fastidio il tradimento. C'è gente che qui mi legge da tantissimo tempo e sa perfettamente che le mie antipatie non sono mai dettate dal fatto che uno sia un tradito o un traditore, bensì dal tipo di persona che mostra di essere (non che è..ma che mostra di essere).
> E' assolutamente pazzesco come questa ragazza venga qui a dirci che non riesce a dormire la notte e poi risponde con fare altezzoso a chi si permette di affrontarla anche a muso duro. questo è un forum, non è una comunità di aiuto. E' logico che quando si percepisce una finto sentimentalismo (mentre di vero c'è solo un profondo egoismo) non è facile per alcuni rispondere in modo sereno.
> A me sembra che questa persona non sappia semplicemente scegliere. Non si mette minimamente in discussione e le sue risposte lo dimostrano. Ha di fronte due persone e le tratta allo stesso modo di due gusti di gelato mentre schiaccia la sua faccia contro il vetro di una gelateria "prendo la panna o il cioccolato? Il cioccolato è più goloso, ma mi fa ingrassare e poi me ne pento. Però per una volta dai..cosa vuoi che ti faccia? Però anche la panna è buona..Insomma aiutatemi dai..che non dormo la notte".
> C'è falsità in quello scrive. Io non leggo assolutamente sofferenza in lei. O meglio..la sua sofferenza è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che vorrebbe tutti e due, ma sa che forse non può e deve fare una scelta. Scelta che in genere faranno gli altri per lei e a quel punto comincerà davvero a strillare come il bambino a cui hanno portato via il giocattolino.
> ...


Caro buscopann, anzitutto se la cosa mi fosse indifferente come pensi, non sarei qui a discuterne con altre persone per venirne a capo. Poi "affrontare a muso duro" è una cosa, offendere è un'altra.. non vi lamentate poi se vi rispondo col sarcasmo


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito che non ci sono amanti adesso e lei ha due storie parallele.
> Il tizio con i problemi sessuali ha preteso l'esclusività e lei, a parole, gliel'ha data.
> Ha specificato che non è solo questione di feeling ma proprio di sue erezioni e di durata.
> Lui si merita le corna per il suo egoismo e l'altro... non credo nemmeno gliene freghi qualcosa, essendo un rapporto di coppia basato principalmente sul sesso.
> ...



Esatto!! principessa è stata una delle poche persone a capire la mia situazione.

"L'altro" non vuole nemmeno ammettere di avere un problema (ma ce l ha, e non per fare la pornostar pretenziosa come ha detto qualcuno...c'è oggettivamente un problema, una persona di 24 anni non può impiegare tre quarti d'ora per arrivare ad avere un erezione nonostante sia mentalmente  eccitato...è anomalo.) quando cerco di parlarne con lui, in maniera ovviamente molto delicata, lui si mette subito sulla difensiva, oppure si offende, mi mette il muso ecc.

Il mio ragazzo invece si impegna praticamente SOLO nel sesso. Sono davvero gli opposti!


----------



## Fantastica (10 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Esatto!! principessa è stata una delle poche persone a capire la mia situazione.
> 
> "L'altro" non vuole nemmeno ammettere di avere un problema (ma ce l ha, e non per fare la pornostar pretenziosa come ha detto qualcuno...c'è oggettivamente un problema, una persona di 24 anni non può impiegare tre quarti d'ora per arrivare ad avere un erezione nonostante sia mentalmente  eccitato...è anomalo.) quando cerco di parlarne con lui, in maniera ovviamente molto delicata, lui si mette subito sulla difensiva, oppure si offende, mi mette il muso ecc.
> 
> Il mio ragazzo invece si impegna praticamente SOLO nel sesso. Sono davvero gli opposti!


Mmmm non è che ci ha dato dentro in passato con delle sostanze... ? O magari anche ora... 24 anni, anomalo proprio...


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E io e gli altri che minchia abbiamo scritto fino ad ora? Ma lei difficilmente lo farà. Perché in questo momento le va bene così!
> Ma chi ha mai scritto che una donna deve essere una crocerossina? Dove l'ho scritto? Io ho scritto fin dall'inizio che un'incompatibilità sessuale difficilmente si risolverà col tempo. Ma ho anche scritto che a quel punto ci si lascia. Altrimenti sei destinata a una vita di merda, dove rientri a casa a fare la moglie e vai in giro a cercare qualcuno che ti soddisfi. Uno splendido matrimonio insomma.
> Comunque io sarei curioso di sapere cosa ti dà questa certezza che lui è malato e non vuole affrontare il problema. Lo ha scritto lei? Beh..io ci credo poco. Sarei curioso di sentire anche l'altra campana. Lei è falsa. E come lo è con loro, sono quasi sicuro che racconta la verità che vuole lei anche a noi.
> Secondo me lui semplicemente non vede un problema. E' lei che dovrebbe parlargliene. Non lo fa? Allora la colpa non è di lui, ma di lei. Lo fa e lui non fa nulla? E' colpa di lui. Ma allora, visto che c'è non c'è di mezzo una famiglia, un matrimonio o cose del genere, perché non lo lascia?
> ...


Cioè aspetta, secondo te io apro un topic su un forum per scrivere cazzate? Quale persona sana di mente lo farebbe? Anzi sono stata talmente sincera e schietta che gente come te, senza conoscermi, viene a dirmi puttana,vacca,falsa, ecc. 
E poi scusa ma a questo punto devo pensare che sei poco perspicace, ho scritto più e più volte che del problema sessuale ne ho già parlato con lui(OVVIAMENTE in maniera delicata) ma è come parlare al muro!
Poi oh..libero di non credermi! Credo che me ne farò una ragione :mrgreen:


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Giudicarla severamente, quando è forse l'unica che non ci dorme la notte, mi pare eccessivo.



Principessa come ha lui stesso ammesso gli ricordo una persona del suo passato..probabilmente è rimasto scottato e adesso se la prende con me  mi accusa addirittura di mentire qui, in un forum anonimo..ma che motivo avrei???:rotfl:


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh... potrebbe essere!
> 
> Senza che abbia fatto uso di droghe, anche gli psicofarmaci lasciano "brutti effetti" per parecchio tempo.
> 
> Dovrebbe proprio farsi controllare, è uno sconsiderato a non farlo, così giovane.



Si ha fatto uso di droghe in passato...anche io ho pensato sia una possibile causa.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Si ha fatto uso di droghe in passato...anche io ho pensato sia una possibile causa.


Cioè?


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao antares!
> 
> Felice che tu sia tornata a scrivere e che non sei scappata!
> 
> Mi dispiace per il modo rude in cui ho definito i tuoi fidanzati, ma secondo me veramente sono due egoisti!!!


E perchè avrei dovuto...ci sono persone squisite come te che mi hanno dedicato del tempo e hanno cercato di consigliarmi  Poi oh, qualche mela marcia si trova dappertutto :mrgreen:


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Cioè?


Che io sappia ha provato la qualunque, per diversi anni.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In effetti non avresti motivo!
> 
> Anzi per molte persone è imbarazzante confessare che il partner ha problemi di erezione!!!



La stai a fa un po troppo fuori dal vasino....nun t allarga'....te vedo


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Parli te che ce stai a provà co tutti i maschi del forum  :carneval:


E ' diverso.....
Primo perche le regole stabilivano uomini si e donne no...regola che hai messo tu..... epoi perche io nn sono cosi sdolcinata come fai tu


----------



## antares (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Squisita proprio no...  ma ti ringrazio...
> 
> Diciamo che ci sono passata... in un "duetto"... e posso capire cosa si prova. C'è l'egoismo, è vero, ma c'è anche la voglia di uscirne e di avere buoni motivi per scegliere. Non credo sia solo colpa tua, ecco.
> 
> Io alla fine ho scelto, ma è stato un terzo a portarmi verso la scelta definitiva tra uno dei due, sono sincera.


Si c'è soprattutto il bisogno di uscirne..perchè è veramente logorante. Avete ragione, sono entrambi incompleti, perciò la soluzione è tutti e due o nessuno dei due.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok... abbozzo...
> 
> Ti giuro amò che non ci sto provando con antares


Va bene...se vuoi provarci puoi....basta che me lo dici...
Non voglip segreti.....
Ti adoro mio amor e ti lecchero tutta la schiena da cima a fondo jador...
Love ya


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Si c'è soprattutto il bisogno di uscirne..perchè è veramente logorante. Avete ragione, sono entrambi incompleti, perciò la soluzione è tutti e due o nessuno dei due.


quello che non gli drizza manco con l'argano usava cocaina,tanto per sapere?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Porcellina!!! Di solito non sei così esplicita! Che è successo???
> 
> Non che mi dispiaccia comunque.... :carneval:


Bando alle ciance! Rompiamo le barriere!  
Ahahaha
Bo ma che ne so...ogni tanto devo farmi sentire. ....ristabilire I ruoli. Rimarcare il mio territorio


----------



## duplicolor (10 Febbraio 2014)

Antares, ti butto li la mia. 
Con alcune donne capita che non ci sia la miscela chimica tale da creare eccitazione. A me è capitato con una ragazza che esteticamente mi piaceva un sacco, mi ci trovavo da dio ma al momento dell'incastro mi dava qualche problema. Non esistono rimedi chimici per trovare la "chimica" e non avrebbe nemmeno senso. 
Dell'altro ti piace solo il suo manico. 
O inverti i ruoli (amante/fidanzato) oppure (meglio) lasciali entrambi, sono d'accordo con Simy. 
Il mondo è pieno di manici con cui puoi avere ottima affinità. 
Oltretutto, forse sarò perbenista e fuori luogo dato che siamo su "tradimento.net", ma hai fatto un tale casino di bugie che forse sono entrambi dei rapporti compromessi.


----------



## antares (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Antares, ti butto li la mia.
> Con alcune donne capita che non ci sia la miscela chimica tale da creare eccitazione. A me è capitato con una ragazza che esteticamente mi piaceva un sacco, mi ci trovavo da dio ma al momento dell'incastro mi dava qualche problema. Non esistono rimedi chimici per trovare la "chimica" e non avrebbe nemmeno senso.
> Dell'altro ti piace solo il suo manico.
> O inverti i ruoli (amante/fidanzato) oppure (meglio) lasciali entrambi, sono d'accordo con Simy.
> ...


Sono d'accordo sul fatto che esistano molti manici ma non sul fatto che esistano molte persone con cui avere un ottima affinità.  Il rapporto che ho con quel ragazzo mi arricchisce più di qualsiasi altra cosa al mondo nonostante i suoi "problemi".
Comunque in effetti solo con me (a quanto dice) ha queste difficoltà..ma la cosa strana è che so per certo che "lo attizzo" molto..


----------



## antares (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che non gli drizza manco con l'argano usava cocaina,tanto per sapere?



Si, tra le altre cose.. pensi sia quello?


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Si, tra le altre cose.. pensi sia quello?


quantomeno sarebbe una spiegazione plausibile per il fatto che rifiuta di affrontare il problema.

ammettere la sua tossicodipendenza immagino gli creerebbe non poche difficoltà,in vari ambiti.

Per questo non vuole affrontare il discorso.


----------



## antares (11 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quantomeno sarebbe una spiegazione plausibile per il fatto che rifiuta di affrontare il problema.
> 
> ammettere la sua tossicodipendenza immagino gli creerebbe non poche difficoltà,in vari ambiti.
> 
> Per questo non vuole affrontare il discorso.


Ma di quel periodo della sua vita io so già tutto...l ha passato da un pezzo. È piu di un anno che è pulito.


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ma di quel periodo della sua vita io so già tutto...l ha passato da un pezzo. È piu di un anno che è pulito.


lo sai tu.  ma gli altri?  la sua famiglia,il suo lavoro (se lavora)?  pensi che se uscisse fuori la notizia che il belino non gli tira più perchè in passato tirava come un aspirapolvere peggio di Maradona dei bei tempi.....la cosa non avrebbe conseguenze?

mi fa piacere che ne sia uscito e che sia pulito da oltre un anno.   ma non è la paura che possa ricascare nel giro che devi avere.     è fargli capire che i medici,come gli avvocati sono legati al segreto professionale,quindi che si confidasse pure con un buon andrologo.

Purtroppo noi possiamo solo offrire una mano a chi è in difficoltà,ma se uno non si vuol fare aiutare non c'è scampo.

Prova a fargli capire che se non accetta di farsi vedere dall'andrologo lo pianti.   a volte uno shock fa più delle parole


----------



## Buscopann (11 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> *Cioè aspetta, secondo te io apro un topic su un forum per scrivere cazzate? Quale persona sana di mente lo farebbe?*
> 
> *Mi spiace deluderti ma queste persone esistono. Non è il tuo caso però. Non ho mai detto che scrivi cazzate. Io ho saltato qualche tuo post, ma tu non capisci quello che scrivo. Non ti ho nemmeno mai dato della vacca. Forse l'ha fatto qualcun'altro ma non io. Io sono stato duro e continuerò a esserlo con te, ma non ti ho mai insultata. Quindi evita di attribuirmi concetti che non ho mai espresso e parole che non ho mai usato.
> Ho scritto che sei falsa invece. quello sì. E lo ribadisco. Vorresti forse dirci che sei limpida e sincera quando vivi due vite parallele e sicuramente non fai che mentire dalla sera alla mattina per tenere in piedi due relazioni di cui l'uno non sa dell'altro e viceversa?
> ...


Buscopann


----------



## duplicolor (11 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che esistano molti manici ma non sul fatto che esistano molte persone con cui avere un ottima affinità.  Il rapporto che ho con quel ragazzo mi arricchisce più di qualsiasi altra cosa al mondo nonostante i suoi "problemi".
> Comunque in effetti solo con me (a quanto dice) ha queste difficoltà..ma la cosa strana è che so per certo che "lo attizzo" molto..


Essere attizzato e avere un erezione sono due cose diverse. 
Poi cosa ti dovrebbe mai dire, che gli fai cagare? 
Non fraintendermi, non dico che non gli tira perché non gli piaci, ma con alcune se manca la chimica c'è proprio poco da fare. 
E non solo la chimica, anche la conformazione della tua vagina potrebbe stimolargli il pene in maniera tale da non fargli mantenere l'erezione.


----------



## disincantata (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Essere attizzato e avere un erezione sono due cose diverse.
> Poi cosa ti dovrebbe mai dire, che gli fai cagare?
> Non fraintendermi, non dico che non gli tira perché non gli piaci, ma con alcune se manca la chimica c'è proprio poco da fare.
> E non solo la chimica, anche la *conformazione della tua vagina* potrebbe stimolargli il pene in maniera tale da non fargli mantenere l'erezione.



Ossignur, questa non l'avevo mai sentita, ce ne sono che pungono?

Scherzi a parte, anche se facesse cilecca con tutte non lo direbbe certamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> Essere attizzato e avere un erezione sono due cose diverse.
> Poi cosa ti dovrebbe mai dire, che gli fai cagare?
> Non fraintendermi, non dico che non gli tira perché non gli piaci, ma con alcune se manca la chimica c'è proprio poco da fare.
> *E non solo la chimica, anche la conformazione della tua vagina potrebbe stimolargli il pene in maniera tale da non fargli mantenere l'erezione*.


Eh?


----------



## perplesso (11 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Certo che, ridurre un buon amplesso solo a una compatibilità fisica è di una tristezza unica...
> 
> ...


il colpo a vuoto da emozione ci sta la prjma volta.  se accade sempre è persino peggio dell'ipotesi coca


----------



## duplicolor (12 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ossignur, questa non l'avevo mai sentita, ce ne sono che pungono?
> 
> Scherzi a parte, anche se facesse cilecca con tutte non lo direbbe certamente.


eh oh!
che vi devo dire... c'avrá avuto la figa storta quella con cui sono stato io.
me lo piegava a metá e dopo un po' mi si ammosciava...


----------



## duplicolor (12 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il colpo a vuoto da emozione ci sta la prjma volta.  se accade sempre è persino peggio dell'ipotesi coca


esatto! sará pure triste ridurlo ad una questione chimica o fisica peró se c'é feeling, attrazione, intesa mentale e tutto quanto... a cosa lo devi? 
la coca non c'entra un beneamato cazzo. o meglio puó c'entrare, ma puó dare qualche inghippo ogni tanto se sei uno che si é pippato il mondo o se hai pippato 6 ore prima.
ma non é che non ti tira mai se ti sei fatto qualche riga di troppo in passato...
poi questo dice che con le altre é un ganzo e capita solo con lei. o non gliela racconta giusta oppure non c'é compatibilitá sessuale.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> eh oh!
> che vi devo dire... c'avrá avuto la figa storta quella con cui sono stato io.
> me lo piegava a metá e dopo un po' mi si ammosciava...









Magari stavano asfaltando e c'era una deviazione

Buscopann


----------



## duplicolor (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Magari stavano asfaltando e c'era una deviazione
> 
> Buscopann


ehhhh... magari ce l'avessi di 2km!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

duplicolor ha detto:


> ehhhh... magari ce l'avessi di 2km!!!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E poi se ti facesse pure la curva saresti da Circo Togni 

Buscopann


----------



## antares (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann


Ma io non voglio pacche ne voglio ragione  Buscopann, anzi non ho nemmeno giustificato il mio comportamento nonostante non abbia avuto una vita facile..volevo confidarmi e l ho fatto. Sarebbe stupido non aspettarsi commenti/giudizi come i tuoi dopo aver raccontato una cosa del genere.  Solo che il tuo giudizio a me scusa ma serve poco. Di essere egoista lo sapevo già - sai, mi conosco da 24 anni - cosi come sapevo di non essere una santa. 

Ah e non puoi dire di non avermi insultato.. rileggi le prime pagine della discussione.


----------



## perplesso (12 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio pacche ne voglio ragione  Buscopann, anzi non ho nemmeno giustificato il mio comportamento nonostante non abbia avuto una vita facile..volevo confidarmi e l ho fatto. Sarebbe stupido non aspettarsi commenti/giudizi come i tuoi dopo aver raccontato una cosa del genere.  Solo che il tuo giudizio a me scusa ma serve poco. Di essere egoista lo sapevo già - sai, mi conosco da 24 anni - cosi come sapevo di non essere una santa.
> 
> Ah e non puoi dire di non avermi insultato.. rileggi le prime pagine della discussione.


siamo almeno riusciti a farti focalizzare i 2 problemi fondamentali?


----------



## Hellseven (12 Febbraio 2014)

Invidio quelli che hanno una doppia vita e sanno gestirle bene entrambe.
Non ci riuscirei mai, ho una pessima memoria, mento malissimo e ancor peggio gestisco le bugie. E soprattutto il tarlo del senso di colpa mi rode l'anima. Non sono uno che non tradisce per convinzione morale, sono uno che non lo sa fare, gli manca l'attitudine. E' come rubare, usare violenza agli altri, farlo mi costa troppo sul piano emotivo.


----------



## Simy (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Magari stavano asfaltando e c'era una deviazione
> 
> Buscopann


:risata:


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono fidanzata da due anni. Da un anno tradisco il mio ragazzo. Racconto come è iniziata:
> All'inizio l'altro era solo un amico, ma conoscendolo meglio mi son resa conto che era praticamente la mia anima gemella. Stessi gusti, stesse passioni, complicità e intesa alle stelle...e abbiamo finito per fare sesso. La cosa strana è lui a letto proprio non mi piace. Mentalmente riesce a farmi andare su di giri ma quando si tratta di passare ai fatti...non sono mai soddisfatta. Il mio ragazzo invece nel sesso è sempre stato grandioso, ma apparte quello non siamo legati da nient altro. Non abbiamo dialogo. La nostra è solo attrazione e tenerezza.
> Comunque..questa "amicizia speciale" a un certo punto comincia a complicarsi perchè lui comincia ad essere sempre più geloso del mio ragazzo. C'è un periodo di crisi in cui lascio il mio ragazzo, ma dopo qualche mese ci son tornata. L'amante non lo sa. Pensa che siamo ancora lasciati. Non posso dirglielo perchè mi ha ripetuto più volte che se fossi ritornata col mio ragazzo lui sarebbe sparito per sempre. Quindi sto continuando a vivere queste due relazioni parallele, con grandi sensi di colpa perchè so che non potrà durare, e separarmi da uno dei due per me sarebbe devastante e altrettanto per loro. Ma devo, perchè se questa cosa viene fuori li perdo tutti e due.
> Per favore, vi prego, datemi un consiglio. Non riesco nemmeno più a dormire.


Che bei chiari di luna! Due soli anni di fidanzamento, di cui uno vissuto a metà...
Magari faresti bene a lasciarli entrambi.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio pacche ne voglio ragione Buscopann, anzi non ho nemmeno giustificato il mio comportamento nonostante non abbia avuto una vita facile..volevo confidarmi e l ho fatto. Sarebbe stupido non aspettarsi commenti/giudizi come i tuoi dopo aver raccontato una cosa del genere. Solo che il tuo giudizio a me scusa ma serve poco. Di essere egoista lo sapevo già - sai, mi conosco da 24 anni - cosi come sapevo di non essere una santa.
> 
> Ah e non puoi dire di non avermi insultato.. rileggi le prime pagine della discussione.


Assolutamente. Non ti ho mai insultata. La cosa più terribile che ho detto è che sei una brutta persona e lo ribadisco.

Che il mio giudizio ti serve a poco sono d'accordo. Ma se invece di focalizzarti sul mio giudizio leggessi anche tutto quello che ho scritto oltre a questo, scopriresti che la soluzione te l'ho data io e te l'hanno data tanti altri. Ed è la stessa: molla tutti e due.
Ma questa è l'unica soluzione che tu non vuoi percorrere, proprio in virtù della persona che sei. Estremamente egoista al punto da rubare affetto, amore e attenzioni da due persone, del tutto inconsapevoli della loro situazione.
Ma la cosa tremenda è anche un'altra. Tu non hai avuto una sola parola di affetto per questi ragazza. Neanche una. Sei unicamente focalizzata su cosa ti dà uno e cosa ti dà l'altro, come fossero due self service di quello che ti serve e non delle persone.
Vergognati e poi mollali tutti e due.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Non ti ho mai insultata. La cosa più terribile che ho detto è che *sei una brutta persona e lo ribadisco.*


La parte non è il tutto Buscopan. Il suo comportamento non ti piace, non lei.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> La parte non è il tutto Buscopan. Il suo comportamento non ti piace, non lei.


Grande.
Hai spiegato benissimo
Come stanno le cose.:up::up::up:


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ho fatto casino coi messaggi. Ne ho uno di bonus..Non so che minchia scrivere..spetta che ci penso..Ah si..
Ciao Eliade! 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> La parte non è il tutto Buscopan. Il suo comportamento non ti piace, non lei.


Può darsi che tu abbia ragione. Io mi baso su quello che leggo e anche su come viene scritto.
Come ho scritto, mi ricorda moltissimo il modo di fare e di comportarsi di una persona con cui avevo avuto a che fare in passato. Il mio giudizio è certamente influenzato dalla mia esperienza personale, non lo nego. Però se tanto mi dà tanto..Anche questa Antares non mi sembra una bella persona. Una bella persona difficilmente si comporterebbe così.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Può darsi che tu abbia ragione. Io mi baso su quello che leggo e anche su come viene scritto.
> Come ho scritto, mi ricorda moltissimo il modo di fare e di comportarsi di una persona con cui avevo avuto a che fare in passato. Il mio giudizio è certamente influenzato dalla mia esperienza personale, non lo nego. Però se tanto mi dà tanto..Anche questa Antares non mi sembra una bella persona. Una bella persona difficilmente si comporterebbe così.
> 
> Buscopann


Le persone sono persone e basta. Possono non piacerti ma non per questo essere 'brutte'. Ognuno di noi ha le proprie brutture.


----------



## Buscopann (12 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Le persone sono persone e basta. Possono non piacerti ma non per questo essere 'brutte'. Ognuno di noi ha le proprie brutture.


Una mia "bruttura" è quella di essere molto selettivo e intollerante verso certi comportamenti. Lo riconosco. Però ciò nasce da quelli che sono i miei valori.
Quando qualcuno sta al Governo e si fa le leggi ad personam mi indigno. E la stessa cosa mi capita qualdo leggo certe cose e soprattutto il modo in cui vengono scritte.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una mia "bruttura" è quella di essere molto selettivo e intollerante verso certi comportamenti. Lo riconosco. Però ciò nasce da quelli che sono i miei valori.
> Quando qualcuno sta al Governo e si fa le leggi ad personam mi indigno. E la stessa cosa mi capita qualdo leggo certe cose e soprattutto il modo in cui vengono scritte.
> 
> Buscopann


Io ho la bruttura opposta. Tendo ad essere troppo tollerante. Quando qualcosa mi coinvolge particolarmente cerco di capire se è una parte mia - un'odiosa parte mia - che butto addosso alla persona che tanto mi irrita. Non sempre ci riesco, ma ci provo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Non ti ho mai insultata. *La cosa più terribile che ho detto è che sei una brutta persona e lo ribadisco.
> *
> Che il mio giudizio ti serve a poco sono d'accordo. Ma se invece di focalizzarti sul mio giudizio leggessi anche tutto quello che ho scritto oltre a questo, scopriresti che la soluzione te l'ho data io e te l'hanno data tanti altri. Ed è la stessa: molla tutti e due.
> Ma questa è l'unica soluzione che tu non vuoi percorrere, proprio in virtù della persona che sei. Estremamente egoista al punto da rubare affetto, amore e attenzioni da due persone, del tutto inconsapevoli della loro situazione.
> ...


Togliamo i due grassetti e poi guardiamo la sostanza della valutazione dei fatti.
24 anni sono pochi e si può maturare. Se non ci si irrigidisce sul diritto di avere quello che si vuole senza considerare i diritti degli altri di essere rispettati e di poter scegliere.


----------



## antares (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che sei nuova lo sapevamo. Per il resto lo dimostri anche coi fatti. Vedi..lui con le parole non fa fatica. Come tu non fai fatica a farti ingroppare i giorni pari dal becco e i giorni dispari dall'amante.
> Sono doti naturali. A lui si potrebbe consigliare di scrivere un libro. Ha talento.
> A te che cosa si potrebbe consigliare invece? Forse è meglio se mi fermo qui
> 
> Buscopann


Umh come lo definiresti questo? Un elogio?


----------



## antares (13 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io ho la bruttura opposta. Tendo ad essere troppo tollerante. Quando qualcosa mi coinvolge particolarmente cerco di capire se è una parte mia - un'odiosa parte mia - che butto addosso alla persona che tanto mi irrita. Non sempre ci riesco, ma ci provo.


Le persone che hanno un minimo di apertura mentale come te MK lo fanno..
Ma non è da tutti. È più facile giudicare per la maggiorparte della gente.


----------



## antares (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Non ti ho mai insultata. La cosa più terribile che ho detto è che sei una brutta persona e lo ribadisco.
> 
> Che il mio giudizio ti serve a poco sono d'accordo. Ma se invece di focalizzarti sul mio giudizio leggessi anche tutto quello che ho scritto oltre a questo, scopriresti che la soluzione te l'ho data io e te l'hanno data tanti altri. Ed è la stessa: molla tutti e due.
> Ma questa è l'unica soluzione che tu non vuoi percorrere, proprio in virtù della persona che sei. Estremamente egoista al punto da rubare affetto, amore e attenzioni da due persone, del tutto inconsapevoli della loro situazione.
> ...


Ok. Shame on me. Metterò il cilicio.
Scusa ma.. che c'entrano le parole d'affetto ora? Non siamo in un contest di poesie. Ho cercato di spiegare la mia situazione nel modo più conciso possibile per evitare papiri (non penso che qui nel forum hanno tutto il giorno per leggere i miei post) ma questo non vuol dire che sia misscuoredipietra come mi descrivi tu. Che tu ci creda o no ho dei sentimenti per entrambi e ho sacrificato molte cose per loro. Sapevo di dover scegliere ma non l ho saputo fare da sola, così ho scritto qui alla ricerca di pareri, di gente che aveva avuto esperienze simili o magari gente più matura. 
Si, in media mi è stato consigliato di lasciarli entrambi, e devo dire sarebbe la cosa migliore - tanto una soluzione indolore mi sa che non c'è - considerando anche che se fossi innamorata di uno non starei con l altro e viceversa. 
Smettila con questa storia della vampira succhia amore/affetto/attenzioni perché sei proprio fuori strada: la doppia vita non mi appaga per nulla anzi mi sta facendo venire un ulcera. (In senso figurato)


----------



## antares (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo almeno riusciti a farti focalizzare i 2 problemi fondamentali?


Anche più di 2 perplesso


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io ho la bruttura opposta. Tendo ad essere troppo tollerante. Quando qualcosa mi coinvolge particolarmente cerco di capire se è una parte mia - un'odiosa parte mia - che butto addosso alla persona che tanto mi irrita. Non sempre ci riesco, ma ci provo.


Io dovrei cercare di essere più distaccato in certe situazioni. Però credo altrettanto che a volte essere troppo tolleranti sia altrettanto sbagliato. A certe persone qualche pedata nel sedere fa tutt'altro che male.
Siamo consapevoli dei nostri difetti comunque. Possiamo solo migliorare (almeno lo spero) :up:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Umh come lo definiresti questo? Un elogio?


Sai distinguere l'insulto da una frecciata?
Se ti sei sentita ferita vuol dire che ho fatto centro. Ma ciò non vuol dire che sia un insulto.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ok. Shame on me. Metterò il cilicio.
> Scusa ma.. *che c'entrano le parole d'affetto ora*? Non siamo in un contest di poesie. Ho cercato di spiegare la mia situazione nel modo più conciso possibile per evitare papiri (non penso che qui nel forum hanno tutto il giorno per leggere i miei post) ma questo non vuol dire che sia misscuoredipietra come mi descrivi tu. Che tu ci creda o no ho dei sentimenti per entrambi e ho sacrificato molte cose per loro. Sapevo di dover scegliere ma non l ho saputo fare da sola, così ho scritto qui alla ricerca di pareri, di gente che aveva avuto esperienze simili o magari gente più matura.
> Si, in media mi è stato consigliato di lasciarli entrambi, e devo dire sarebbe la cosa migliore - tanto una soluzione indolore mi sa che non c'è - considerando anche che se fossi innamorata di uno non starei con l altro e viceversa.
> Smettila con questa storia della vampira succhia amore/affetto/attenzioni perché sei proprio fuori strada: la doppia vita non mi appaga per nulla anzi mi sta facendo venire un ulcera. (In senso figurato)


C'entrano eccome. Perché la sensibilità di una persona la si capisce anche da queste cose. 
Stai parlando di due ragazzi come se stessi parlando di due vestiti del tuo guardaroba. Quello mi calza bene, ma non mi piace il colore. L'altro mi sta un po' abbondante però il rosso è il mio colore preferito ecc.
Avere dei sentimenti per entrambi non è la stessa cosa di amare. Io ho dei sentimenti anche per il gatto o il pesciolino rosso. E forse porto più rispetto io al pesciliono rosso di quanto tu faccia con loro.
Quello che ti dovevo dire te l'ho detto, anche in maniera colorita. Ci staremo sulle balle, ma ciò non importa nè a me nè a te. Io sono una persona che si indigna di fronte a certi comportamenti. Più che giudicare diciamo che mi indigno. Nel tuo caso l'indignazione è poi scaduta nel giudizio. Ma in fin dei conti un po' tutti siamo giudici. anche chi dice di non esserlo è portato, in qualche circostanza, a esprimere un giudizio.
Tu sei giovane e non hai la complicazione di una famiglia o di una convivenza. Smettila di giocare con le persone per soddisfare il tuo egoismo. Cresci.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'entrano eccome. Perché la sensibilità di una persona la si capisce anche da queste cose.
> Stai parlando di due ragazzi come se stessi parlando di due vestiti del tuo guardaroba. Quello mi calza bene, ma non mi piace il colore. L'altro mi sta un po' abbondante però il rosso è il mio colore preferito ecc.
> Avere dei sentimenti per entrambi non è la stessa cosa di amare. Io ho dei sentimenti anche per il gatto o il pesciolino rosso. E forse porto più rispetto io al pesciliono rosso di quanto tu faccia con loro.
> Quello che ti dovevo dire te l'ho detto, anche in maniera colorita. Ci staremo sulle balle, ma ciò non importa nè a me nè a te. Io sono una persona che si indigna di fronte a certi comportamenti. Più che giudicare diciamo che mi indigno. Nel tuo caso l'indignazione è poi scaduta nel giudizio. Ma in fin dei conti un po' tutti siamo giudici. anche chi dice di non esserlo è portato, in qualche circostanza, a esprimere un giudizio.
> ...


Ma dei busco...
Ha 24 anni...
E' alle prime armi no?
Per esempio mia figlia di 14 è seriamente convinta che sposerà un grande cantante...
speta come come se ciamelo

Ah ecco Jastin Bibier...

Ma intanto si limita ad attaccare poster in camera no?

Pensa che io ho conosciuto ragazze di vent'anni che hanno la vita tripla no?

Ma la definiscono movimentata...

Poi mettono la testa a posto...

Per esempio il mio vicino ha messo su famiglia con una tipa...hanno già due bambini...ma quando io le dico...ehi ti ricordi certi discorsi che mi facevi al bar anni fa? Viene rossa come un peperon...e dice...Dai non me rendevo conto di quanto ero stupida no?

Dai Busco la se farà...

L'unica cosa per Antares
fai come certe che conosco io...

PARLA CHIARO

E dici...

Ehi tu bell'uomo...ma quale moroso...ma dei, ma su...ritieniti solo uno dei miei amichetti no?

Busco se ripenso a me quando avevo 24 anni...
Andavo avanti a fatto...
Dopo una colossale delusione d'amore...

Ma stupido io
che sono andato assieme ad una che...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei busco...
> *Ha 24 anni...
> E' alle prime armi no?
> *Per esempio mia figlia di 14 è seriamente convinta che sposerà un grande cantante...
> ...


Da quando a 24 anni si è alle prime armi. Io questi comportamenti li posso capire da un'adolescente. Ma a 24 anni la signorina è già una donna (giovane, ma sempre donna) e non credo proprio che sia alle prime armi. Certo..è un'età in cui si è ancora immaturi sentimentalmente, ci mancherebbe. Ma lo si è abbastanza per capire quello che stai facendo.
A 24 anni ci sono donne che sono sposate e hanno figli. A 24 anni ci si laurea. E' giovane e maturerà. Ma a volte servono anche i calci nel sedere per far maturare una persona, non solo le pacche sulle spalle. Il fatto che sia giovane non giustifica il suo comportamento. Anche perché non è un'adolescente.
Se li vuole tutti e due che parli chiaro ad entrambi. Altrimenti li lasci andare per la loro strada. Senza star lì a chiedere un aiuto per decidere basandosi solo sui pro e i contro dell'uno e dell'altro, come se fossero delle scarpe per andare a un ricevimento.

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da quando a 24 anni si è alle prime armi. Io questi comportamenti li posso capire da un'adolescente. Ma a 24 anni la signorina è già una donna (giovane, ma sempre donna) e non credo proprio che sia alle prime armi. Certo..è un'età in cui si è ancora immaturi sentimentalmente, ci mancherebbe. Ma lo si è abbastanza per capire quello che stai facendo.
> A 24 anni ci sono donne che sono sposate e hanno figli. A 24 anni ci si laurea. E' giovane e maturerà. Ma a volte servono anche i calci nel sedere per far maturare una persona, non solo le pacche sulle spalle. Il fatto che sia giovane non giustifica il suo comportamento. Anche perché non è un'adolescente.
> Se li vuole tutti e due che parli chiaro ad entrambi. Altrimenti li lasci andare per la loro strada. Senza star lì a chiedere un aiuto per decidere basandosi solo sui pro e i contro dell'uno e dell'altro, come se fossero delle scarpe per andare a un ricevimento.
> 
> Buscopann


un altro verde non posso dartelo


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Anche più di 2 perplesso


mah per me i problemi principali sono 2

1-non vuoi scegliere,perchè per ora l'equilibrio che hai trovato è appagante,anche se sai che è sbagliato sia per te che soprattutto per loro

2-mi dai la sensazione di essere una ragazza che non sa stare da sola e ha paura che a dire la verità,in tal modo si ritroverebbe.

tutto il resto discende da queste 2 situazioni.     Sei adulta a sufficienza ormai da sapere che maturare significa prendersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni

Sei consapevole di stare ingannando 2 persone che credo non se lo meritino ed in più stai male anche tu perchè la coscienza ti sta logorando.

Tieni presente che il sesso,per quanto bello...se non è supportato da altro nel medio termine viene sempre vinto dalla noia.   quindi col tuo fidanzato sappi che sei già destinata a chiudere.

Con l'altro....se rifiuta di farsi aiutare allora vuol dire che non è così speciale come te lo disegni in testa


Insomma quello che ti sto dicendo è di cominciare a demolire le loro figure nella tua testa,vedrai che ti esce fuori il coraggio per mettere un punto alla situazione.

e ci sono tante ragazze qui,anche prossime alla tua età che ti possono confermare che da singole così male non si sta


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da quando a 24 anni si è alle prime armi. Io questi comportamenti li posso capire da un'adolescente. Ma a 24 anni la signorina è già una donna (giovane, ma sempre donna) e non credo proprio che sia alle prime armi. Certo..è un'età in cui si è ancora immaturi sentimentalmente, ci mancherebbe. Ma lo si è abbastanza per capire quello che stai facendo.
> A 24 anni ci sono donne che sono sposate e hanno figli. A 24 anni ci si laurea. E' giovane e maturerà. Ma a volte servono anche i calci nel sedere per far maturare una persona, non solo le pacche sulle spalle. Il fatto che sia giovane non giustifica il suo comportamento. Anche perché non è un'adolescente.
> Se li vuole tutti e due che parli chiaro ad entrambi. Altrimenti li lasci andare per la loro strada. Senza star lì a chiedere un aiuto per decidere basandosi solo sui pro e i contro dell'uno e dell'altro, come se fossero delle scarpe per andare a un ricevimento.
> 
> Buscopann


Si ma a me non va questo brunettiano modo di si impersonale...
Posso dirti che a 12 anni Mendellssohn scriveva sinfonie da brivido...
Lei in qualche maniera capisce che sta facendo cose che non la fanno essere felice
ma al tempo stesso non sa che pesci pigliare...o meglio li piglia tutti e due..

Sono d'accordo sul parlare chiaro...
Ma bisogna vedere come sono loro due...

Cioè a 23 anni io ero così mona e non capivo le cose che feci spallucce anche quando mi dissero, occhio che la tua morosa ha na storia con uno sposato...

Cioè pur di non perderla ero pronto a tutto...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah per me i problemi principali sono 2
> 
> 1-non vuoi scegliere,perchè per ora l'equilibrio che hai trovato è appagante,anche se sai che è sbagliato sia per te che soprattutto per loro
> 
> ...


Ma porca troia
da quello che scrive
e da come lo scrive

ti sembra un'adulta matura?

A me sembra una bambocciona che gioca ancora con i bambolotti dei su...


----------



## oscuro (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma a me non va questo brunettiano modo di si impersonale...
> Posso dirti che a 12 anni Mendellssohn scriveva sinfonie da brivido...
> Lei in qualche maniera capisce che sta facendo cose che non la fanno essere felice
> ma al tempo stesso non sa che pesci pigliare...o meglio li piglia tutti e due..
> ...


A 23 anni?faresti lo stesso oggi ...non sei cambiato per nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A 23 anni?faresti lo stesso oggi ...non sei cambiato per nulla.


NO...
Oggi sarei io quello che dico a lei...
Ehi carina non sei la sola...
Ho una relazione con una donna sposata anch'io
Sposata a me.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma a me non va questo brunettiano modo di si impersonale...
> Posso dirti che a 12 anni Mendellssohn scriveva sinfonie da brivido...
> Lei in qualche maniera capisce che sta facendo cose che non la fanno essere felice
> ma al tempo stesso non sa che pesci pigliare...o meglio li piglia tutti e due..
> ...


Forse sbaglio io..però a me sto modo di fare mi fa venire l'orticaria. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La laurea a 24 anni è sicuramente sinonimo di impegno, volontà e maturità ma sposarsi e avere figli a quell'età, proprio non è detto... bisognerebbe vedere queste giovani donne come sono come mogli e come madri!
> La nuora del mio ex ha 21 anni e una figlia eppure è una che non ha mai lavorato in vita sua, ha sempre fatto la mantenuta, la scroccona e l'alcolizzata. L'unica cosa che ha fatto per quella povera creatura nata è stata darle la tetta... e posso farti altri esempi di ragazze che si sono sposate giovani che non erano per niente pronte e avrebbero fatto meglio ad aspettare un po', a crescere un pochino.
> 
> antares non è sposata e non convive, se proprio devono uscire fuori queste cose, meglio ora che più tardi... tanto prima o poi verrà presa una decisione, questa situazione sta stretta pure a lei, *non è che ne è FELICE*.


Pensa invece che culo gli altri due. Lo so che abbiamo una veduta diversa su questo caso. Ma io con lei non riesco proprio a solidarizzare. Vedo solo tanto egoismo in questa ragazza. Troppo. E poca sensibilità verso gli altri.
Provo molta simpatia invece per i suoi due giocattolini. Io faccio il tifo per loro

Buscopann

PS E' vero che a 24 anni si può essere ancora giovani e immature. Ma questa non è una giustificazione. Un comportamento così per me è adolescente. Non da donna.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Forse sbaglio io..però a me sto modo di fare mi fa venire l'orticaria.
> 
> Buscopann


non non sbagli
l'orticaria ti viene perchè sei stato vittima a suo tempo di questo modo di fare
e quindi la pars costruens, dopo la destruens

sarebbe spiegare a questa mariuola

come si sta
al posto degli ignari

Cioè spiegare come ci si sente a vivere pensando di essere uno per lei, e invece scoprire proprio malgrado di essere uno dei due per lei.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensa invece che culo gli altri due. Lo so che abbiamo una veduta diversa su questo caso. Ma io con lei non riesco proprio a solidarizzare. Vedo solo tanto egoismo in questa ragazza. Troppo. E poca sensibilità verso gli altri.
> Provo molta simpatia invece per i suoi due giocattolini. Io faccio il tifo per loro
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


Però Busco
pensa a come si sente una, che vorrebbe spiegare le cose a loro due, ma tuttavia non ne trova il coraggio, e al tempo stesso non riesce a sottrarsi a questa situazione...
Per esempio mica è facile dire ah sai ci ho pensato su non ti amo, quindi ti lascio...

Magari una parte di lei si può denominare come disponibilità a farli contenti...entrambi no?

Non so hai presente...sta roba è spiegata benissimo da Chaplin in un film che io adoro
Monsieur Verdux...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però Busco
> pensa a come si sente una, che vorrebbe spiegare le cose a loro due, ma tuttavia non ne trova il coraggio, e al tempo stesso non riesce a sottrarsi a questa situazione...
> Per esempio mica è facile dire ah sai ci ho pensato su non ti amo, quindi ti lascio...
> 
> ...


Capito. Semplificando...Quando una tizia lascia il fidanzato è chiaro che anche per lei non è facile, che comunque soffre pure lei ecc...
Ma se vieni lasciato soffri comunque sempre di più. Quindi io non metto in dubbio che lei non sia felice. Ma lei la propria infelicità se la deve caricare sulle proprie spalle. Non è che lo zaino lo fai portare pure a un paio di sherpa che sono totalmente ignari l'uno dell'altro.
Ad ogni modo capisco che ho alzato i toni. Però ci hai azzeccato. Quando una cosa la subisci non te la levi più dalla pelle. Ripensavo invece a quello che ha scritto MK. Che non esistono le brutte persone, ma solo le persone. Beh..devo dire che su questo non sono molto d'accordo. Altrimenti si potrebbe dire che pure Totò Riina è una persona e non una brutta persona

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è un discorso di solidarizzare, le parli come se solo lei dovesse essere perfetta e buona... voglio dire, per me è già troppo magnanima a sopportarsi sti due, da cui subisce cose non belle. Uno la scopa bene ma per il resto è un tipo banale e scontato che non coltiva assolutamente la relazione, l'altro fa scintille mentalmente ma rifiuta di curare il suo problema sessuale (che è il LORO problema).
> 
> Come fai a fare il tifo per persone simili?
> 
> ...


Certo che è l'unica. Semplicemente perché è l'unica consapevole di questa situazione. Gli altri, nella loro inconsapevolezza non piangono, ma non possono neppure scegliere. 
Io preferirei piangere, ma avere la facoltà di scegliere.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Le persone che hanno un minimo di apertura mentale come te MK lo fanno..
> Ma non è da tutti. È più facile giudicare per la maggiorparte della gente.


Ci si stupisce dei comportamenti dei ragazzini. Ma i giudizi gli insulti gli affossamenti succedono in tutti i forum. Anche in questo. Tu vai avanti e fottitene :smile:


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io dovrei cercare di essere più distaccato in certe situazioni. Però credo altrettanto che a volte essere troppo tolleranti sia altrettanto sbagliato. *A certe persone qualche pedata nel sedere fa tutt'altro che male.*
> Siamo consapevoli dei nostri difetti comunque. Possiamo solo migliorare (almeno lo spero) :up:
> 
> Buscopann


Se certe persone ti feriscono direttamente, non come nick ma come persona, certo che sì. Da quel punto di vista sono tutt'altro che tollerante


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è un discorso di solidarizzare, le parli come se solo lei dovesse essere perfetta e buona... voglio dire, per me è già troppo magnanima a sopportarsi sti due, da cui subisce cose non belle. Uno la scopa bene ma per il resto è un tipo banale e scontato che non coltiva assolutamente la relazione, l'altro fa scintille mentalmente ma rifiuta di curare il suo problema sessuale (che è il LORO problema).
> 
> Come fai a fare il tifo per persone simili?
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Capito. Semplificando...Quando una tizia lascia il fidanzato è chiaro che anche per lei non è facile, che comunque soffre pure lei ecc...
> Ma se vieni lasciato soffri comunque sempre di più. Quindi io non metto in dubbio che lei non sia felice. Ma lei la propria infelicità se la deve caricare sulle proprie spalle. Non è che lo zaino lo fai portare pure a un paio di sherpa che sono totalmente ignari l'uno dell'altro.
> Ad ogni modo capisco che ho alzato i toni. Però ci hai azzeccato. Quando una cosa la subisci non te la levi più dalla pelle. Ripensavo invece a quello che ha scritto MK. Che non esistono le brutte persone, ma solo le persone. Beh..devo dire che su questo non sono molto d'accordo. Altrimenti si potrebbe dire che pure Totò Riina è una persona e non una brutta persona
> 
> Buscopann


Però per quanto a noi possa apparire strano
ANche Riina ha una moglie e un figlio.
E brutto o bello ( a me sembra solo un vecio rintronato)
Che sia
Anche lui obbediva a quello che riteneva il bene o il male per lui no?

Cioè se tu vai da Riina e gli dici sei una brutta persona
lui capisce solo
che lo stai offendendo

perchè SALLO
lui è uomo d'onore.

Poi se andiamo a vedere in che mondo è cresciuto cominci a ragionare che la miseria, il degrado, l'ignoranza lo hanno reso così no?

Cioè Riina ti dice
Bello o brutto che sia
Se certe persone ( per lui bruttissime) tipo il signor giudice non andavano a rompere i maroni
mica ci stava la strage di Capaci eh?
ANche l'esplosivo costa e mantenere i picciotti pure eh?

Allora direi che i tossici sono brutte persone.
I gay pure.
Dei meridionali non parliamo no?

QUello che MK intendeva dire è che è sempre limitativo e molto brunettiano fornire sempre e solo dei giudizi di valore.

FOrse bello o brutto può essere solo riferito all'aspetto fisico.

Ma tornando a Riina in uno stato di diritto che non funziona secondo l'egida delle regole di COSA NOSTRA, per quanto paradossale sia, anche Riina ha diritto al suo processo con tanto di avvocato difensore no?


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUello che MK intendeva dire è che è sempre limitativo e molto brunettiano fornire sempre e solo dei giudizi di valore.
> 
> FOrse bello o brutto può essere solo riferito all'aspetto fisico.


Ma nemmeno. Pensa a quando sei innamorato. Lì cadono tutti i giudizi. E' la persona perfetta e basta. Poi cominci a vederci chiaro. E pure lì, non puoi giudicare in toto la persona, ma i comportamenti. E se sono comportamenti che ti fanno male è umano pensare che non è colpa tua, che non puoi essere stato/a tanto coglione/a. Poi passa e consapevolizzi. Ad azione corrisponde reazione. Se non passa è patologia.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però per quanto a noi possa apparire strano
> ANche Riina ha una moglie e un figlio.
> E brutto o bello ( a me sembra solo un vecio rintronato)
> Che sia
> ...


Si, vabbé..ma se è tutto relativo, anche quando parliamo di Riina, non ne usciamo più.
Anche Hitler amava i suoi cani. E aveva una moglie. Un amante. Ma dietro quello che si mostrava ai tedeschi si nascondeva un pazzo, visionario e sanguinario.
Alla fine se uno è stronzo è stronzo. Nella sfera privata può anche essere un grande amante. Tenero coi bambini e con la moglie. Ma ciò che ti rende una bella o una brutta persona è come ti comporti verso il prossimo, non verso la moglie, il marito, l'amante, il cagnolino o il pesciolino vinto al luna park

Buscopann


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma ciò che ti rende una bella o una brutta persona è *come ti comporti verso il prossimo, non verso la moglie*, il marito, l'amante, il cagnolino o il pesciolino vinto al luna park
> 
> Buscopann


Col cazzo. Uno che picchia la moglie e /o i figli è uno stronzo e basta. Tanto per fare un esempio. Poi può essere la persona più adorabile del mondo col prossimo. Ma resta uno stronzo.


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Col cazzo. Uno che picchia la moglie e /o i figli è uno stronzo e basta. Tanto per fare un esempio. Poi può essere la persona più adorabile del mondo col prossimo. Ma resta uno stronzo.


Non ti inalberare. Non hai capito quello che volevo dire.
Il comportamento verso la moglie era inteso come positivo. Dicevo che se uno è adorabile con la moglie, ma è uno stronzo verso il prossimo è comunque uno stronzo.
E' ovvio che se meni la moglie o la tratti come una schiava se allo stesso modo uno stronzo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Col cazzo. Uno che picchia la moglie e /o i figli è uno stronzo e basta. Tanto per fare un esempio. Poi può essere la persona più adorabile del mondo col prossimo. Ma resta uno stronzo.


Che poi non ho capito perché hai citato solo la moglie. E' più grave picchiare la moglie del marito? 

Buscopann

PS o è più grave picchiare la moglie del pesciolino rosso? :cattivik:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non credo che lei pianga solo per le corna che mette... lei è triste per tutto quello che le manca e perchè vorrebbe scegliere ma nessuno dei due è completo. Nessuno dei due VUOLE essere completo.
> Ai due maschietti la relazione va benissimo così com'è. *Quasi quasi sembrano due "vecchi", chi per un verso, chi per un altro.
> *Non è bello...
> A 20 anni si dovrebbe sognare il grande amore e fare di tutto per arrivarci.


Tu li conosci solo per quello che lei scrive. Ricordatelo. E' una mezza verità, non è la verità.
Per il resto io la butto lì...ma la butto lì sai..Non è detto che abbia ragione, ma basandomi sempre su quella famosa persona in cui sono inciampato tanti anni fa.
Vedi Principessa...ci sono donne o uomini che sono sempre insoddisfatti, tristi. Ti dicono che con loro la vita è ingiusta, è difficile. Non sono mai contenti di quello che hanno. Non gli basta. Non è quello che vogliono. Sono talmenti bravi che a volte riescono pure a convincerti che sia per davvero così. Sono persone alle quali non basterebbe neppure il mondo intero se dovessero averlo tutto per loro. Non è la loro vita che è infelice. E' il loro animo ad esserlo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vale pure per te, potrebbero essere anche peggiori di come li descrive...
> 
> Non lo so se antares fa parte della categoria di persone che tu descrivi. *Se così fosse, non c'è da incazzarsi con lei, perchè è brutto essere sempre insoddisfatti e trist*i.


Non so cosa ti abbia fatto questa ragazza, ma secondo me sei troppo tollerante verso di lei. 

Io ho una visione molto diversa dalla tua, sicuramente influenzata dalla mia esperienza personale. Non si tratta di una situazione pari a quella che lei descrive. E' proprio lei, col suo modo di comportarsi e di agire, che mi ricorda tanto quella persona, la quale aveva fatto sostanzialmente della menzogna una necessità.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è che una persona che fa una cazzata così è marchiata a vita e non cambierà mai.
> Io penso che se trovasse un uomo completo, che le desse tutto, non farebbe queste cose.
> Magari è esigente... ma meno male, scusa... evidentemente pure lei dà tanto in una relazione.
> Non si diventa esigenti così, a cavolo....


Esigere è giusto. Ma bisogna esigere da una sola persona. Se mi prendo il pisello di uno, il ginocchio dell'altro, il cervello di un terzo...Beh...così non vale. In questo caso sei tu che hai qualcosa che non va, non gli altri. Come ha scritto Brunetta, lei è incapace di costruire una relazione. Ha bisogno di determinate cose e se le va a cercare e a prendere un po' a destra e un po' a manca. 

Buscopann

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Brunetta ci va sempre molto leggera con le sue sentenze!
> 
> Antares mica ci è nata così, per un anno ha fatto la precisa, poi ha iniziato a frequentare anche il secondo.
> 
> E' ovvio che nessuna delle due relazioni è completa, ma chi è l'incapace? Lei che non riesce a lasciare ma vorrebbe di più, vorrebbe un motivo per scegliere, o loro che si accontentano di una storia a metà?


Anche quella famosa persona per un anno aveva fatto la precisa. Poi, dopo 2 o 3 anni, Belzebù le ha offerto il posto da segretaria 

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Febbraio 2014)

Io posso capire l'idea che il tizio che non ammette di avere un problema sessuale sia considerato egoista da Principessa.

Ma il tizio che invece a letto va benissimo, e la sua unica colpa è di non essere bene assortito come coppia con antares? Che razza di egoismo sarebbe il suo?
Mica si può essere coppia affiatata con chiunque... non basta mica mettercisi di impegno...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si, vabbé..ma se è tutto relativo, anche quando parliamo di Riina, non ne usciamo più.
> Anche Hitler amava i suoi cani. E aveva una moglie. Un amante. Ma dietro quello che si mostrava ai tedeschi si nascondeva un pazzo, visionario e sanguinario.
> Alla fine se uno è stronzo è stronzo. Nella sfera privata può anche essere un grande amante. Tenero coi bambini e con la moglie. Ma ciò che ti rende una bella o una brutta persona è come ti comporti verso il prossimo, non verso la moglie, il marito, l'amante, il cagnolino o il pesciolino vinto al luna park
> 
> Buscopann


Bravo tutto è relativo.
E non aiutiamo le persone con quegli assolutismi che ci servono come arsenali di difesa.
Proprio stasera, un'amica mi parlava che dietro certi miei problemi ci sono gli arsenali di difesa accumulati negli anni.
E' come dire Busco...
Abbracciami e sentirsi rispondere si mica so scema tu sei armato come machete del film.
Ok Hitler.
Abbiamo comunque un poro can, perchè così era Hitler, capace di aizzare miriade di miriadi.
Il prossimo?

NOn a caso Cristo insegnava 
Se amate solo quelli che vi amano che merito ne avrete?
Boni tutti.

Ritengo che quello che possiamo dire ad Antares è...
Occhio cara

Ti sei messa in una china pericolosa.
Dove qualcuno si farà male e soffrirai.

Magari potremmo dirle è meglio che tu lasci loro, prima che loro lascino te.
Perchè se tu dirai ad entrambe che c'è anche un'altro nella tua vita, vi è il serio pericolo che ambedue ti dicano
Grazie! Te saludi meneghina! Mandi mandi...stame ben...

Hitler era MUNIFICO verso chi lui considerava suo prossimo.
Se leggi mein kampf, scopri un eroe, un messia disposto a sacrificare tutto per risollevare il popolo tedesco, dal pantano in cui era caduto a causa di bolscevichi, marxisti, intellettuali, borghesi, ladri, affaristi, ebrei.

Insomma una sorta de Beppe Grillo de noantri...

SOlo che Beppe Grillo è straricco.
Hitler dormiva nei dormitori pubblici.

Anca Umberto Bossi ha lottato per il suo prossimo nevvero...

TUtti i nostri politici hanno una doppia vita.
E chiedono aiuto a noi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Col cazzo. Uno che picchia la moglie e /o i figli è uno stronzo e basta. Tanto per fare un esempio. Poi può essere la persona più adorabile del mondo col prossimo. Ma resta uno stronzo.


Ah eccola...
Ma difronte le botte puoi dire...
Mi piacciono o non mi piacciono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non credo che lei pianga solo per le corna che mette... lei è triste per tutto quello che le manca e perchè vorrebbe scegliere ma nessuno dei due è completo. Nessuno dei due VUOLE essere completo.
> Ai due maschietti la relazione va benissimo così com'è. Quasi quasi sembrano due "vecchi", chi per un verso, chi per un altro.
> Non è bello...
> A 20 anni si dovrebbe sognare il grande amore e fare di tutto per arrivarci.


Pian con le bombe.
Ad entrambi va ben così perchè non sanno dell'altro uccello a tempo perso eh?
Cioè esci stasera?
No caro non posso sai sono tanto stanca...
Ovvio mica ti dice sono stanca perchè nel pomeriggio sono stata con quell'altro eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu li conosci solo per quello che lei scrive. Ricordatelo. E' una mezza verità, non è la verità.
> Per il resto io la butto lì...ma la butto lì sai..Non è detto che abbia ragione, ma basandomi sempre su quella famosa persona in cui sono inciampato tanti anni fa.
> Vedi Principessa...ci sono donne o uomini che sono sempre insoddisfatti, tristi. Ti dicono che con loro la vita è ingiusta, è difficile. Non sono mai contenti di quello che hanno. Non gli basta. Non è quello che vogliono. Sono talmenti bravi che a volte riescono pure a convincerti che sia per davvero così. Sono persone alle quali non basterebbe neppure il mondo intero se dovessero averlo tutto per loro. Non è la loro vita che è infelice. E' il loro animo ad esserlo.
> 
> Buscopann


Mai osservato che sto tipo di persone
perchè sono scontenti della loro vita
hanno sempre da ridire su tutto e su tutti?

Bravo...
E si sentono sempre vittima di qualcosa.

E la mia famiglia mi ha fatto mancare questo, e i miei fratelli mi hanno fatto mancare quell'altro, e mio marito mi ha sempre fatto mancare questo...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è che una persona che fa una cazzata così è marchiata a vita e non cambierà mai.
> Io penso che se trovasse un uomo completo, che le desse tutto, non farebbe queste cose.
> Magari è esigente... ma meno male, scusa... evidentemente pure lei dà tanto in una relazione.
> Non si diventa esigenti così, a cavolo....


Secondo me Antares è in certi guadi
perchè si accontenta no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esigere è giusto. Ma bisogna esigere da una sola persona. Se mi prendo il pisello di uno, il ginocchio dell'altro, il cervello di un terzo...Beh...così non vale. In questo caso sei tu che hai qualcosa che non va, non gli altri. Come ha scritto Brunetta, lei è incapace di costruire una relazione. Ha bisogno di determinate cose e se le va a cercare e a prendere un po' a destra e un po' a manca.
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> Buscopann


Sai io non ho mai esigito un fico secco
Ma mi sono sempre preso quello che mi davano.
Laonde per cui hai dipinto benissimo il mio rapporto con le donne.

E mi sento e SONO molto incapace di costruire una relazione.

E quando ho bisogno so dove cercare.

La mia tranquillità odierna è dovuta a due fattori:
Ho minori bisogni
e dall'altro ho le mie riserve aurifere.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Brunetta ci va sempre molto leggera con le sue sentenze!
> 
> Antares mica ci è nata così, per un anno ha fatto la precisa, poi ha iniziato a frequentare anche il secondo.
> 
> E' ovvio che nessuna delle due relazioni è completa, ma chi è l'incapace? Lei che non riesce a lasciare ma vorrebbe di più, vorrebbe un motivo per scegliere, o loro che si accontentano di una storia a metà?


E perchè sai
a sto mondo si giudica quel che va giudicato no?
si tradisce
si mostrizza
si viene traditi ci si separa.

Suvvia come io ti dico
ci si vede e ci si ciula allegramente no?

Per me sono loro che si accontentano di quello che lei offre.

Bisognerebbe che uno dei due dicesse sposami
Uno dei due dicesse voglio un figlio da te...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io posso capire l'idea che il tizio che non ammette di avere un problema sessuale sia considerato egoista da Principessa.
> 
> Ma il tizio che invece a letto va benissimo, e la sua unica colpa è di non essere bene assortito come coppia con antares? Che razza di egoismo sarebbe il suo?
> Mica si può essere coppia affiatata con chiunque... non basta mica mettercisi di impegno...


dillo a me...
ho sputato sangue io...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu li conosci solo per quello che lei scrive. Ricordatelo. E' una mezza verità, non è la verità.
> Per il resto io la butto lì...ma la butto lì sai..Non è detto che abbia ragione, ma basandomi sempre su quella famosa persona in cui sono inciampato tanti anni fa.
> Vedi Principessa...ci sono donne o uomini che sono sempre insoddisfatti, tristi. Ti dicono che con loro la vita è ingiusta, è difficile. Non sono mai contenti di quello che hanno. Non gli basta. Non è quello che vogliono. Sono talmenti bravi che a volte riescono pure a convincerti che sia per davvero così. Sono persone alle quali non basterebbe neppure il mondo intero se dovessero averlo tutto per loro. Non è la loro vita che è infelice. E' il loro animo ad esserlo.
> 
> Buscopann


Approvo tutto quello che hai scritto nei post della discussione.
Chiedere un parere significa accettare che un parere venga dato.
Alcuni chiedono pareri solo per sentirsi approvare e ignoreranno o contesteranno ogni risposta che non si conforma al loro desiderio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Brunetta ci va sempre molto leggera con le sue sentenze!
> 
> Antares mica ci è nata così, per un anno ha fatto la precisa, poi ha iniziato a frequentare anche il secondo.
> 
> E' ovvio che nessuna delle due relazioni è completa, ma chi è l'incapace? Lei che non riesce a lasciare ma vorrebbe di più, vorrebbe un motivo per scegliere, o loro che si accontentano di una storia a metà?


Quali sentenze?
Le relazioni si costruiscono. Pensi che non sia vero?
Sentenza è la tua se cerchi un colpevole. Non ci sono colpevoli ma responsabili di scelte.
Antares non sa, non vuole impegnarsi a costruire una relazione. Una relazione si costruisce in due (qui sono in tre ma non c'entra) e sarà responsabilità di chi è nella relazione, lei e l'altro, ma lei c'è e se l'altro è incapace, lei può uscire dalla relazione. Cercare di aggiustarle aggiungendo elementi, per me, non funziona.
Per te ha funzionato?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente più che dare opinioni, qualcuno, tipo te, si è messo a fare psicologia da due soldi.
> Io credo che se lei volesse essere psicanalizzata davvero, avrebbe pagato un professionista per farlo, no?
> 
> Ehi Brunetta... qualora non te ne fossi accorta, purtroppo siamo in un mondo sempre più egoista e di comunità e famiglie sempre più ristrette e, ops, una delle conseguenze è che la gente tradisce. A 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70 anni e fino alla morte.
> ...


Sai che psicanalisi (o analisi psicologica) dedurre dagli scritti di una che vuole il sesso da uno e la testa da un altro che non è capace di costruire una relazione. Ora. E semplicemente leggere.
Ovvio che ora non è capace di costruirla perché non si pone come una che vuole costruirla, ora.
Le auguro di aver desiderio di farlo in futuro. Desiderarlo mette nelle condizioni per poterlo fare, con chi ha lo stesso desiderio e impegno.
In questo caso specifico non c'entra il tradire. C'è chi si impegna a costruire una relazione e poi tradisce e chi cerca di costruire più relazioni.


Principessa ha detto:


> Sbagli e di grosso, Antares ci ha provato a costruire una relazione ma dall'altra parte non ha trovato altrettanto impegno.
> Certo, poteva lasciarlo. Ma ha preferito consolarsi con un altro.
> 
> Ovvio che la cosa non va bene. Scusa ma è* la scoperta dell'acqua calda.*
> Lei è approdata qui perchè non è felice della situazione e vorrebbe uscirne. Tutti più o meno arrivano qui per questo motivo. Conosci qualcuno che è entrato qui per dire "oh sono fidanzata, gli metto le corna e sono felice come una Pasqua!! :carneval:"??


O è interpretazione psicanalitica sgangherata o è la scoperta dell'acqua calda.
La risposta non può essere "sono i due ragazzi a essere carenti", l'ha già detto lei. La risposta può essere per lei, come per chiunque altro, come può cambiare lei, perché è con lei che ci stiamo rapportando.
Poi neanche tanto perché rispondi tu. :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, non è leggere, è avere pregiudizi e credere che lei si sia cercata tutto questo.
> Cosa ti fa pensare esattamente che a lei piaccia, la situazione in cui sta, al punto da essersela cercata?
> Non se l'è cercata, altrimenti avrebbe iniziato con entrambi nello stesso momento.
> E' successo e basta, e vuole uscirne.
> ...


Non leggi tu.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

*Incredibile...*

Appena visto questo e in piena saga tradi mi ci sono rivisto e vi ho rivisti tutti quanti o compagni di forum.
Un film che insegna benissimo come una persona può "apparire" bella o brutta a diverse persone a seconda di.

Un film che insegna e invoca...questo...
Speriamo che DIo esista e che solo lui sia in grado di giudicare.

Se riuscite a beccarlo.
Incredibile.

Anche Ronni, il pervertito ha una madre.
Una madre che gli insegna che noi tutti amiamo chi ci vuole bene, nonostante la consapevolezza che in ogni momento ne possiamo venir privati.

At salut, miei cari.

[video=youtube;1cVIOh1z7VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cVIOh1z7VU[/video]

Un film che insegna che bene o male tutti noi abbiamo una doppia vita.
Una che gli altri vedono e giudicano.
Una che gli altri non possono vedere, perchè appartiene solo a noi stessi, ed è condizionata dai nostri desideri...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

l film racconta la storia di coppie sposate e frustate da partner noiosi, figli viziati e vite prevedibili, che il giorno sembrano famiglie perfette mentre nella notte sono tutt'altro. Sarah è una madre sposata con un marito, Richard, ossessionato con il porno su internet. Todd è un padre casalingo sposato con Kathie, documentarista fissata dal voler fargli riprendere la carriera legale. Mary Ann è una supermamma organizzata con una figlia di 4 anni già con il futuro destinato ad Harvard. E infine Ronnie, un pedofilo uscito dalla prigione che fa ritorno a casa. In questo clima di famiglie disfunzionali, Sarah e Todd iniziano una storia che li riporta all'età dell'adolescenza, in quel periodo di libertà tra le responsabilità dell'infanzia e quelle di essere genitori.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;n61SHB0V_uI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n61SHB0V_uI[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo tutto è relativo.E non aiutiamo le persone con quegli assolutismi che ci servono come arsenali di difesa.Proprio stasera, un'amica mi parlava che dietro certi miei problemi ci sono gli arsenali di difesa accumulati negli anni.E' come dire Busco...Abbracciami e sentirsi rispondere si mica so scema tu sei armato come machete del film.Ok Hitler.Abbiamo comunque un poro can, perchè così era Hitler, capace di aizzare miriade di miriadi.Il prossimo?NOn a caso Cristo insegnava Se amate solo quelli che vi amano che merito ne avrete?Boni tutti.Ritengo che quello che possiamo dire ad Antares è...Occhio caraTi sei messa in una china pericolosa.Dove qualcuno si farà male e soffrirai.Magari potremmo dirle è meglio che tu lasci loro, prima che loro lascino te.Perchè se tu dirai ad entrambe che c'è anche un'altro nella tua vita, vi è il serio pericolo che ambedue ti dicanoGrazie! Te saludi meneghina! Mandi mandi...stame ben...Hitler era MUNIFICO verso chi lui considerava suo prossimo.Se leggi mein kampf, scopri un eroe, un messia disposto a sacrificare tutto per risollevare il popolo tedesco, dal pantano in cui era caduto a causa di bolscevichi, marxisti, intellettuali, borghesi, ladri, affaristi, ebrei.Insomma una sorta de Beppe Grillo de noantri...SOlo che Beppe Grillo è straricco.Hitler dormiva nei dormitori pubblici.Anca Umberto Bossi ha lottato per il suo prossimo nevvero...TUtti i nostri politici hanno una doppia vita.E chiedono aiuto a noi.


No Conte.su questo non sono d'accordo. E' vero che le relazioni, l'amore, i sentimenti e le persone sono un eldorado di colori. Ma ci sono anche il bianco e il nero e non si può dire che non esistono. Ci sono delle cose che sono oggettivamente oggettive. E ci sono delle persone che sono oggettivamente delle belle persone ed altre che sono oggettivamente dei criminali.Non si può relativizzare tutto. E lo dico io che, seppur coi miei valori (come tutto d'altronde) non mi distinguo di certo per essere una persona che parla per assoluti. Ma non si può neppure relativizzare all'estremo.Hitler non era un poveretto. Hitler era un criminale e quello che faceva lo faceva per cognizione di causa. Ne era consapevole. Pur essendo chiaramente un esempio di diversa portata, anche Antares è perfettamente consapevole della situazione che si è creata, spinta unicamente in questo vicolo cieco dal suo estremo egoismo. E lei da questo vicolo vorrebbe uscirne perché sa che prima o poi succederà un casino. Ma se avesse la certezza che non succedesse nulla, non starebbe nemmeno così male a condurre queste due esistenze parallele. Il pisello me lo prendo da quello lì..Le emozioni da quell'altro. Poi magari arriva un giorno pure quello che ha un bel portafoglio e facciamo un bel terno sulla ruota di Napoli. Ma chi vince è solo lei. Gli altri, nella loro inconsapevolezza, pensono di avere una relazione normale con una ragazza normale.Non bisogna estremizzare gli assoluti. Ma ritengo che sia altrettanto sbagliato anche estremizzare i relativismi. altrimenti non ne usciamo più. Altrimenti non sappiamo davvero più distinguere il bene dal male. L'amore, dall'indifferenza.Buscopann


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2014)

Busco fai conto che abbia approvato ogni tuo singolo intervento in questo thread


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Busco fai conto che abbia approvato ogni tuo singolo intervento in questo thread


siamo amici mica per caso 

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> siamo amici mica per caso
> 
> Buscopann



anfatti :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi adesso solo pompini col guanto? Chiedo, eh.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e allora è a lieto fine.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbattetela.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non è sto all'estero ma manco avevo idea che stessero trasmettendo una fiction con l'Arcuri. Però, stranamente, ho capito giusto. E' il destino beffardo.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> I miei? Uno. Uno, proprio 1 come il numero.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> A fare che? (4)





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Baciami sciocca.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certe cose tipo? (5)





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che cosa? (6)





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bello, stai all'ingrasso? (7)





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nella peggiore delle ipotesi. Ma non a venti, a dieci.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sai fare il filetto di manzo alla Wellington? (8)





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E lo fai mai? (9)





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok fermiamoci. (10)





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?



Staciolla. sono commosso da cotanta profondità. La mia vita non sarà più la stessa.


----------



## Lui (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Staciolla. sono commosso da cotanta profondità. La mia vita non sarà più la stessa.



... e però tu ... te le vai a cercare ... poi s'incazza e te ne dice a tinchitè ed ha pure ragione. 

(hai visto che ho imparato il fattore puntini sospensione? solo tre, mai più di tre. dice che porta male)


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Febbraio 2014)

Mannò, e chi s'incazza. Al limite mi viene un po' da ridere a pensare a due coglioni che insieme fanno cent'anni o quasi messi così, ma è un mondo difficile. Dai oh, Ultimo, girati TUTTI i thread dove ho scritto e metti i miei millemilioni di post in fila. Sai che figata. Vai, grandissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai io non ho mai *esigito* un fico secco
> Ma mi sono sempre preso quello che mi davano.
> Laonde per cui hai dipinto benissimo il mio rapporto con le donne.
> 
> ...


... chissà se a Min questa è scappata:mrgreen: (perdona Conte ma mi balzò nell'occhio... come fanno sempre le pagliuzze:mrgreen


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Busco fai conto che abbia approvato ogni tuo singolo intervento in questo thread


mi associo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu non rispondi a domande che vengono poste, per la tua smania di fare la maestrina sul piedistallo, e dici a me che non leggo?
> Sei proprio fuori strada.


Ma dei che il piedistallo oramai è tutto crepato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Come mai io sono per certe persone una bella persona
e per altre una brutta persona?

Ovvio quelle che mi reputano una brutta persona hanno guardato meglio no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Princi
pensa che per Persa ero il male assoluto del forum...
Eppure eppure eppure...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2014)

Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Quindi adesso solo pompini col guanto? Chiedo, eh.









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Ah, e allora è a lieto fine.









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Abbattetela.









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Io non è sto all'estero ma manco avevo idea che stessero trasmettendo una fiction con l'Arcuri. Però, stranamente, ho capito giusto. E' il destino beffardo.









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
I miei? Uno. Uno, proprio 1 come il numero.









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
A fare che? (4)









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Baciami sciocca.









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Certe cose tipo? (5)









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
E che cosa? (6)









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Bello, stai all'ingrasso? (7)









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Nella peggiore delle ipotesi. Ma non a venti, a dieci.









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Lo sai fare il filetto di manzo alla Wellington? (8)









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
E lo fai mai? (9)









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Ok fermiamoci. (10)









 Originariamente Scritto da *Joey Blow* 
Eh?




Staciolla. sono commosso da cotanta profondità. La mia vita non sarà più la stessa.


Ussignur.. m'hanno dato un verde!  ops non si dice, ma stavolta faccio l'eccezione, prezzemolino...:rotfl::rotfl:


Tranquillo che ora me danno un rosso. ops non si dice però :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... chissà se a Min questa è scappata:mrgreen: (perdona Conte ma mi balzò nell'occhio... come fanno sempre le pagliuzze:mrgreen


Ma suona bene...
Come è il passato prossimo di esigere?

Io non ho mai...preteso?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No Conte.su questo non sono d'accordo. E' vero che le relazioni, l'amore, i sentimenti e le persone sono un eldorado di colori. Ma ci sono anche il bianco e il nero e non si può dire che non esistono. Ci sono delle cose che sono oggettivamente oggettive. E ci sono delle persone che sono oggettivamente delle belle persone ed altre che sono oggettivamente dei criminali.Non si può relativizzare tutto. E lo dico io che, seppur coi miei valori (come tutto d'altronde) non mi distinguo di certo per essere una persona che parla per assoluti. Ma non si può neppure relativizzare all'estremo.Hitler non era un poveretto. Hitler era un criminale e quello che faceva lo faceva per cognizione di causa. Ne era consapevole. Pur essendo chiaramente un esempio di diversa portata, anche Antares è perfettamente consapevole della situazione che si è creata, spinta unicamente in questo vicolo cieco dal suo estremo egoismo. E lei da questo vicolo vorrebbe uscirne perché sa che prima o poi succederà un casino. Ma se avesse la certezza che non succedesse nulla, non starebbe nemmeno così male a condurre queste due esistenze parallele. Il pisello me lo prendo da quello lì..Le emozioni da quell'altro. Poi magari arriva un giorno pure quello che ha un bel portafoglio e facciamo un bel terno sulla ruota di Napoli. Ma chi vince è solo lei. Gli altri, nella loro inconsapevolezza, pensono di avere una relazione normale con una ragazza normale.Non bisogna estremizzare gli assoluti. Ma ritengo che sia altrettanto sbagliato anche estremizzare i relativismi. altrimenti non ne usciamo più. Altrimenti non sappiamo davvero più distinguere il bene dal male. L'amore, dall'indifferenza.Buscopann


Invece il mio sport preferito è relativizzare gli assoluti altrui...
Se leggi Hitler vedrai che lui aveva un'ottima opinione di sè stesso...
Come Berlusconi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Diremo piuttosto Busco
Che...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma suona bene...
> Come è il passato prossimo di esigere?
> 
> Io non ho mai...preteso?


esatto:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> esatto:mrgreen:



Te sei magnata la "Crusca"...dì la verità

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Te sei magnata la "Crusca"...dì la verità
> 
> Buscopann


Tutta?! Ammappela  C'ha n'capoccione ormai


----------



## Buscopann (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutta?! Ammappela  C'ha n'capoccione ormai









Più o meno così?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Più o meno così?


Piccola  ma che è bbbrrr


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Più o meno così?


naaa, sono molto più fascinosa


----------



## Eliade (14 Febbraio 2014)

Alla fine ci sono novità?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> l film racconta la storia di coppie sposate e frustate da partner noiosi, figli viziati e vite prevedibili, che il giorno sembrano famiglie perfette mentre nella notte sono tutt'altro. Sarah è una madre sposata con un marito, Richard, ossessionato con il porno su internet. Todd è un padre casalingo sposato con Kathie, documentarista fissata dal voler fargli riprendere la carriera legale. Mary Ann è una supermamma organizzata con una figlia di 4 anni già con il futuro destinato ad Harvard. E infine Ronnie, un pedofilo uscito dalla prigione che fa ritorno a casa. In questo clima di famiglie disfunzionali, Sarah e Todd iniziano una storia che li riporta all'età dell'adolescenza, in quel periodo di libertà tra le responsabilità dell'infanzia e quelle di essere genitori.


Eh ma... l'avrei voluto vedere subito subito, ma in italiano non c'è! Uff...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh ma... l'avrei voluto vedere subito subito, ma in italiano non c'è! Uff...


Lo hanno dato ieri sera su Iris.
Sai siccome mi sto sempre più annoiando qui, alla sera ho ripreso vecchie abitudini.
Un tempo facevo così, prendevo in edicola il giornale dei programmi tv, poi mi sceglievo cosa guardare no?
Ma poi cambio a seconda dei gusti no?
Stasera per esempio su canale 5 danno immaturi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma penso che guarderò il "el sicario" su rai5 un documentario su una non bella persona.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh ma... l'avrei voluto vedere subito subito, ma in italiano non c'è! Uff...


Peccato comunque, i traditi vedrebbero benissimo come sono certe cose.
E come sono diverse dai film che si fanno in testa.


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che poi non ho capito perché hai citato solo la moglie. E' più grave picchiare la moglie del marito?
> 
> Buscopann


Picchiare il marito che ti picchia non è grave


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ci sono donne o uomini che sono sempre insoddisfatti, tristi. Ti dicono che con loro la vita è ingiusta, è difficile. Non sono mai contenti di quello che hanno. Non gli basta. Non è quello che vogliono. Sono talmenti bravi che a volte riescono pure a convincerti che sia per davvero così. Sono persone alle quali non basterebbe neppure il mondo intero se dovessero averlo tutto per loro. Non è la loro vita che è infelice. E' il loro animo ad esserlo.
> 
> Buscopann


Scusa ma chi non è così perchè sta dentro queste situazioni allora? Masochismo? Senso di onnipotenza? Se sei una persona "sana" e una situazione non ti piace te ne vai. Non è questione degli altri, è questione tua.


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah eccola...
> Ma difronte le botte puoi dire...
> Mi piacciono o non mi piacciono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No. Denuncio e basta.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa ma chi non è così perchè sta dentro queste situazioni allora? Masochismo? Senso di onnipotenza? Se sei una persona "sana" e una situazione non ti piace te ne vai. Non è questione degli altri, è questione tua.


I motivi possono essere diversi. Si parte dal più semplice e cioè che ti sei innamorato di quella persona. Poi ce ne sono tanti altri.
Ma in ogni caso non devi pensare che queste persone abbiano sempre il muso, gli occhi tristi da cane bastonato, piangono e si lamentano tutto il tempo. Al contrario. In compagnia o in coppia sono anche delle persone allegre, di compagnia, a cui piace molto anche divertirsi e far casino. Ma nell'intimità del loro animo sono persone perennemente insoddisfatte della propria vita e di quello che hanno. E tutto ciò le porta ad agire solo ed esclusivamente in funzione dei propri egoismi, mettendo in secondo piano i sentimenti o il rispetto per gli altri.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me non ha dato fastidio il tradimento. C'è gente che qui mi legge da tantissimo tempo e sa perfettamente che le mie antipatie non sono mai dettate dal fatto che uno sia un tradito o un traditore, bensì dal tipo di persona che mostra di essere (non che è..ma che mostra di essere).
> E' assolutamente pazzesco come questa ragazza venga qui a dirci che non riesce a dormire la notte e poi risponde con fare altezzoso a chi si permette di affrontarla anche a muso duro. questo è un forum, non è una comunità di aiuto. E' logico che quando si percepisce una finto sentimentalismo (mentre di vero c'è solo un profondo egoismo) non è facile per alcuni rispondere in modo sereno.
> A me sembra che questa persona non sappia semplicemente scegliere. Non si mette minimamente in discussione e le sue risposte lo dimostrano. Ha di fronte due persone e le tratta allo stesso modo di due gusti di gelato mentre schiaccia la sua faccia contro il vetro di una gelateria "prendo la panna o il cioccolato? Il cioccolato è più goloso, ma mi fa ingrassare e poi me ne pento. Però per una volta dai..cosa vuoi che ti faccia? Però anche la panna è buona..Insomma aiutatemi dai..che non dormo la notte".
> C'è falsità in quello scrive. Io non leggo assolutamente sofferenza in lei. O meglio..la sua sofferenza è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che vorrebbe tutti e due, ma sa che forse non può e deve fare una scelta. Scelta che in genere faranno gli altri per lei e a quel punto comincerà davvero a strillare come il bambino a cui hanno portato via il giocattolino.
> ...


quoto questo intervento, e anche il successivo, in risposta a Principessa. Bravo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Busco fai conto che abbia approvato ogni tuo singolo intervento in questo thread


idem per me. Ogni intervento mi pare magnifico. (non posso approvare col verde, ancora).


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2014)

a me stare, permanere, con uno che si "merita" le corna sembra un delirio totale


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I motivi possono essere diversi. Si parte dal più semplice e cioè che ti sei innamorato di quella persona. Poi ce ne sono tanti altri.
> Ma in ogni caso non devi pensare che queste persone abbiano sempre il muso, gli occhi tristi da cane bastonato, piangono e si lamentano tutto il tempo. Al contrario. In compagnia o in coppia sono anche delle persone allegre, di compagnia, a cui piace molto anche divertirsi e far casino. Ma *nell'intimità del loro animo sono persone perennemente insoddisfatte della propria vita e di quello che hanno. E tutto ciò le porta ad agire solo ed esclusivamente in funzione dei propri egoismi, mettendo in secondo piano i sentimenti o il rispetto per gli altri.*
> 
> Buscopann


Busco capisco che questa cosa ti tocchi profondamente e mi dispiace, la sofferenza si legge. Però. Però siamo adulti, quando e se ci si accorge che le persone delle quali siamo innamorati non ci ricambiano come vorremmo, per limiti loro o semplicemente perchè - loro- innamorati di noi non lo sono, bisognerebbe chiudere e basta. E andare avanti.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Busco capisco che questa cosa ti tocchi profondamente e mi dispiace, la sofferenza si legge. Però. Però siamo adulti, quando e se ci si accorge che le persone delle quali siamo innamorati non ci ricambiano come vorremmo, per limiti loro o semplicemente perchè - loro- innamorati di noi non lo sono, bisognerebbe chiudere e basta. E andare avanti.


Certo che si. E infatti io l'ho fatto. Ma questa cosa richiede un percorso. Non è che ti svegli la mattina, hai capito tutto e come un eroe romantico di un romanzo fai lo zaino e parti in cerca di nuove avventure.
Tutto ciò è un percorso lungo, richiede elaborazioni e soprattutto non è privo di grandissime sofferenze, soprattutto se pensavi di amare una certa persona e piano a piano scopri che la verità è un'altra.
Si tratta di soggetti che spesso hanno anche una grande capacità di manipolare gli altri. 
Superare queste cose non è come cambiare supermercato. Ma ti rimane sempre una cicatrice, anche quando guarisci. E quella cicatrice è lì a ricordarti di evitare questa gente come la peste appena ne inconcroci qualcun'altra. Ho pochi elemnti per dire che Antares sia così, ma sento una gran puzza di bruciato. Ciò mi ha reso più duro del solito nelle mie risposte, ma quello che ho percepito io mi sembra che sia stato ampiamente condiviso anche da altri.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (15 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che si. E infatti io l'ho fatto. Ma questa cosa richiede un percorso. Non è che ti svegli la mattina, hai capito tutto e come un eroe romantico di un romanzo fai lo zaino e parti in cerca di nuove avventure.
> Tutto ciò è un percorso lungo,* richiede elaborazioni e soprattutto non è privo di grandissime sofferenze*, soprattutto se pensavi di amare una certa persona e piano a piano *scopri che la verità è un'altra.*
> Si tratta di soggetti che spesso hanno anche *una grande capacità di manipolare gli altri.*
> Superare queste cose non è come cambiare supermercato. Ma ti rimane sempre una cicatrice, anche quando guarisci. E quella cicatrice è lì a ricordarti di evitare questa gente come la peste appena ne incroci qualcun'altra. Ho pochi elemnti per dire che Antares sia così, ma sento una gran puzza di bruciato. Ciò mi ha reso più duro del solito nelle mie risposte, ma quello che ho percepito io mi sembra che sia stato ampiamente condiviso anche da altri.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che si. E infatti io l'ho fatto. Ma questa cosa richiede un percorso. Non è che ti svegli la mattina, hai capito tutto e come un eroe romantico di un romanzo fai lo zaino e parti in cerca di nuove avventure.
> Tutto ciò è un percorso lungo, richiede elaborazioni e soprattutto non è privo di grandissime sofferenze, soprattutto se pensavi di amare una certa persona e piano a piano scopri che la verità è un'altra.
> Si tratta di soggetti che spesso hanno anche una grande capacità di manipolare gli altri.
> Superare queste cose non è come cambiare supermercato. *Ma ti rimane sempre una cicatrice, anche quando guarisci. E quella cicatrice è lì a ricordarti di evitare questa gente come la peste appena ne inconcroci qualcun'altra*. Ho pochi elemnti per dire che Antares sia così, ma sento una gran puzza di bruciato. Ciò mi ha reso più duro del solito nelle mie risposte, ma quello che ho percepito io mi sembra che sia stato ampiamente condiviso anche da altri.
> ...


Ti ha lasciato lei? Le cicatrici sentimentali, secondo me, si superano quando ci si innamora di un'altra persona. Capisco 'il fascino del male' ma le esperienze, anche e soprattutto quelle negative, servono a farci crescere. Mi intristisce pensarlo ma quando è stato dato a me della manipolatrice quella che amava poco (o non amava per nulla) ero io. Concordo sull'evitare. Andarci incontro sapendo che l'incontro provocherebbe sofferenza sarebbe masochismo.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ti ha lasciato lei? Le cicatrici sentimentali, secondo me, si superano quando ci si innamora di un'altra persona. *Capisco 'il fascino del male' *ma le esperienze, anche e soprattutto quelle negative, servono a farci crescere. Mi intristisce pensarlo ma quando è stato dato a me della manipolatrice quella che amava poco (o non amava per nulla) ero io. Concordo sull'evitare. Andarci incontro sapendo che l'incontro provocherebbe sofferenza sarebbe masochismo.


Non riesci proprio a sintonizzarti sul mio canale. Parli su una frequenza d'onda completamente diversa dalla mia.
Mi spieghi cosa c'entra il fascino del male e da dove l'hai tirato fuori? Io credo che tu faccia davvero fatica a capire quello che voglio dire.
Non penso che riuscirei a farmi capire ulteriormente meglio di quello che ho già fatto nei precedenti scritti. 
Riguardo alle cicatrici, non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Non è quando ci si innamora di un'altra persona che si superano. E' quando metabolizzi di avere amato un ideale che non corrispondeva alla realtà che superi la cosa. Soprattutto se quell'ideale era uno/a stronzo/a esageratemante egoista, il cui unico obiettivo era il soddisfacimento delle proprie necessità e non la costruzione di una relazione.
Ma d'altra parte le cicatrici sono sempre lì a dirti che quella cosa non la superi mai fino in fondo. La cicatrice è un segno che ti porterai sulla pelle a vita. Serve a ricordarti di non ricascare negli stessi errori. Il suo scopo alla fine è questo. Ma non sparisce. E' sempre lì con te. Noi evolviamo anche così. Se non portassimo i segni di tutto ciò non ci sarebbe neppure un'evoluzione. Ecco perché le cicatrici alla fine non le superi mai del tutto. Ti cambiano ed è giusto che sia così.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non riesci proprio a sintonizzarti sul mio canale. Parli su una frequenza d'onda completamente diversa dalla mia.
> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra il fascino del male e da dove l'hai tirato fuori? Io credo che tu faccia davvero fatica a capire quello che voglio dire.
> Non penso che riuscirei a farmi capire ulteriormente meglio di quello che ho già fatto nei precedenti scritti.
> Riguardo alle cicatrici, non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Non è quando ci si innamora di un'altra persona che si superano. E' quando metabolizzi di avere amato un ideale che non corrispondeva alla realtà che superi la cosa. Soprattutto se quell'ideale era uno/a stronzo/a esageratemante egoista, il cui unico obiettivo era il soddisfacimento delle proprie necessità e non la costruzione di una relazione.
> ...


Io cicatrici non ne porto. Ma è difficile che idealizzi.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io cicatrici non ne porto. Ma è difficile che idealizzi.


Non puoi dire di non avere cicatrici. Senza cicatrici saresti come la bambina che eri quando poppavi il latte dalla mamma.
Chi non ha cicatrici significa che non ha mai sofferto. Di questi tempi mi sembra impossibile.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non puoi dire di non avere cicatrici. Senza cicatrici saresti come la bambina che eri quando poppavi il latte dalla mamma.
> Chi non ha cicatrici significa che non ha mai sofferto. Di questi tempi mi sembra impossibile.
> 
> Buscopann


Mi manca mio marito che non c'è più, che non rivedrò mai più. Mi manca mio padre. Mi mancano tutte le persone che non ci sono più. Non ho cicatrici relative a rapporti sentimentali finiti.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non riesci proprio a sintonizzarti sul mio canale. Parli su una frequenza d'onda completamente diversa dalla mia.
> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra il fascino del male e da dove l'hai tirato fuori? Io credo che tu faccia davvero fatica a capire quello che voglio dire.
> Non penso che riuscirei a farmi capire ulteriormente meglio di quello che ho già fatto nei precedenti scritti.
> Riguardo alle cicatrici, non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Non è quando ci si innamora di un'altra persona che si superano. E' quando metabolizzi di avere amato un ideale che non corrispondeva alla realtà che superi la cosa. Soprattutto se quell'ideale era uno/a stronzo/a esageratemante egoista, il cui unico obiettivo era il soddisfacimento delle proprie necessità e non la costruzione di una relazione.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Infatti stupido io che mi sono innamorato di una cretina.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mi manca mio marito che non c'è più, che non rivedrò mai più. Mi manca mio padre. Mi mancano tutte le persone che non ci sono più. Non ho cicatrici relative a rapporti sentimentali finiti.


Le cicatrici non sono solo quelle relative alle relazioni sentimentali. Ma si intendono quelle della vita. E' anche sulla base di queste che nessuna relazione ti ha lasciato altre cicatrici.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Le cicatrici non sono solo quelle relative alle relazioni sentimentali. Ma si intendono quelle della vita. E' anche sulla base di queste che nessuna relazione ti ha lasciato altre cicatrici.
> 
> Buscopann


Ok, quelle della vita sì. Ma le ho subite non ho contribuito a crearle.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, quelle della vita sì. Ma le ho subite non ho contribuito a crearle.


E tu pensi che innamorarsi di una persona che pensavi fosse tutt'altra cosa sia un concorso di colpa? Sei fuori strada secondo me. 
Mettiamo che uno di questi due ragazzi di Antares venisse a scoprire un giorno per puro caso la vita che conduce sta ragazza. Che colpa ne ha lui di tutto questo? Se non semplicemente il fatto di non possedere tutte le caratteristiche che Antares cerca in un uomo?
Te lo dico io come si sentirebbe..Preso fottutamente per il culo. E se poi ne è pure innamorato di sta tizia, beh..ti assicuro che l'elaborazione sarà lunga e dolorosa.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E tu pensi che innamorarsi di una persona che pensavi fosse tutt'altra cosa sia un concorso di colpa? Sei fuori strada secondo me.
> Mettiamo che uno di questi due ragazzi di Antares venisse a scoprire un giorno per puro caso la vita che conduce sta ragazza. Che colpa ne ha lui di tutto questo? Se non semplicemente il fatto di non possedere tutte le caratteristiche che Antares cerca in un uomo?
> Te lo dico io come si sentirebbe..*Preso fottutamente per il culo. E se poi ne è pure innamorato di sta tizia, beh..ti assicuro che l'elaborazione sarà lunga e dolorosa.*
> 
> Buscopann


Mi dispiace ma non ci sono carnefici senza vittime. E viceversa.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non ci sono carnefici senza vittime. E viceversa.


Ecco. Ma la vittima non è che si è gettata consapevolmente nel fuoco. In molti casi si salta una mina senza sapere che il campo era minato. E quando ti esplode una mina sotto i piedi fa male sai? 

Buscopann


----------



## antares (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sai distinguere l'insulto da una frecciata?
> Se ti sei sentita ferita vuol dire che ho fatto centro. Ma ciò non vuol dire che sia un insulto.
> 
> Buscopann


Buscopann quelle come me le fomenti se le insulti.
Comunque non credo c'entri la maturità, vedo gente che tradisce che ha il doppio della mia età. Credo sia più una questione di carattere. Forse hai ragione, sono egoista e basta. Però sai come si dice, prima di giudicare un uomo cammina per tre lune nelle sue scarpe. Ci sono stati tutta una serie di eventi che mi hanno portato a questa situazione...ma non sto qui a raccontare la mia biografia, perchè - come ho già detto a uno di voi - ODIO essere commiserata e preferisco di gran lunga un elenco di insulti  
Detto questo...sentiti libero di complimentarti con me ogni volta che vuoi. Penso che mi rivedrai spesso in questo bel forum


----------



## antares (16 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah per me i problemi principali sono 2
> 
> 1-non vuoi scegliere,perchè per ora l'equilibrio che hai trovato è appagante,anche se sai che è sbagliato sia per te che soprattutto per loro
> 
> ...


Non è appagante per niente perplesso, per questo vi ho scritto. Non riesco a scegliere perchè so che comporterebbe una perdita in un modo o nell altro, e penso di essere troppo vigliacca per affrontarne il dolore.


----------



## antares (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No Conte.su questo non sono d'accordo. E' vero che le relazioni, l'amore, i sentimenti e le persone sono un eldorado di colori. Ma ci sono anche il bianco e il nero e non si può dire che non esistono. Ci sono delle cose che sono oggettivamente oggettive. E ci sono delle persone che sono oggettivamente delle belle persone ed altre che sono oggettivamente dei criminali.Non si può relativizzare tutto. E lo dico io che, seppur coi miei valori (come tutto d'altronde) non mi distinguo di certo per essere una persona che parla per assoluti. Ma non si può neppure relativizzare all'estremo.Hitler non era un poveretto. Hitler era un criminale e quello che faceva lo faceva per cognizione di causa. Ne era consapevole. Pur essendo chiaramente un esempio di diversa portata, anche Antares è perfettamente consapevole della situazione che si è creata, spinta unicamente in questo vicolo cieco dal suo estremo egoismo. E lei da questo vicolo vorrebbe uscirne perché sa che prima o poi succederà un casino. Ma* se avesse la certezza che non succedesse nulla, non starebbe nemmeno così male a condurre queste due esistenze parallele. Il pisello me lo prendo da quello lì..Le emozioni da quell'altro. Poi magari arriva un giorno pure quello che ha un bel portafoglio e facciamo un bel terno sulla ruota di Napoli.* Ma chi vince è solo lei. Gli altri, nella loro inconsapevolezza, pensono di avere una relazione normale con una ragazza normale.Non bisogna estremizzare gli assoluti. Ma ritengo che sia altrettanto sbagliato anche estremizzare i relativismi. altrimenti non ne usciamo più. Altrimenti non sappiamo davvero più distinguere il bene dal male. L'amore, dall'indifferenza.Buscopann



Beh volendo potrei continuare per un bel pò, perchè come ho già detto, loro sono di due città diverse. Quindi non è per questo che ho urgenza di scegliere. 
Certo, mi pare ovvio che non mi piacerebbe se venisse fuori questa cosa, non voglio che nessuno dei due soffra. Anche se sono abbastanza convinta che ne soffrirebbe mooolto di più "l'amante", perchè il rapporto che ho con lui è molto più profondo di quello che ho con il mio fidanzato. Anzi non è da escludere che anche il mio fidanzato si faccia qualche storiella (ovviamente questo non mi giustifica eh) data la condizione della nostra relazione.

Ah e per quanto riguarda i soldi preferisco farmeli da sola, non mi piace dipendere dagli altri.


----------



## antares (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che è l'unica. Semplicemente perché è l'unica consapevole di questa situazione. Gli altri, nella loro inconsapevolezza non piangono, ma non possono neppure scegliere.
> *Io preferirei piangere, ma avere la facoltà di scegliere*.
> 
> Buscopann





Principessa ha detto:


> Non è un discorso di solidarizzare, le parli come se solo lei dovesse essere perfetta e buona... voglio dire, per me è già troppo magnanima a sopportarsi sti due, da cui subisce cose non belle. Uno la scopa bene ma per il resto è un tipo banale e scontato che *non coltiva assolutamente la relazione*, l'altro fa scintille mentalmente ma rifiuta di curare il suo problema sessuale (che è il LORO problema).
> 
> Come fai a fare il tifo per persone simili?
> 
> ...



Grazie Principessa.
Mi hai capita meglio di chiunque altro -credo sia perchè hai avuto un esperienza simile- nonostante ho detto poco e niente.
*
Lo racconto meglio sia a te che agli altri*: il mio fidanzato fa parte della mia comitiva. Mi sono fidanzata con lui in un momento molto brutto della mia vita, lui i primi tempi mi è stato molto vicino per aiutarmi a superare la cosa, ma dopo i primi mesi ha cominciato a fare solo il minimo indispensabile (parlo di tempo passato assieme), a preferire i messaggi alle chiacchierate al telefono, l'ultimo Iphone a un viaggio insieme, ecc... insomma, ha cominciato a darmi per scontata. Nel frattempo io non mi ero ancora ripresa del tutto, gliel ho detto ma lui si è limitato a dirmi che dovevo smettere di vivere nel passato. 
D'altro canto, non era (ne è) un completo stronzo: ero sicura fosse fedele e sincero (anche se negli ultimi mesi non ci giurerei) ed è sempre stato dolce e affettuoso. 
Io nonostante le varie avances non lo tradivo, era l'unico ad attrarmi.  

Ho iniziato a tradirlo quando ho conosciuto il mio attuale amante: la classica scena da commedia romantica in cui l'uno completa le frasi dell'altro, si parla per ore e ore di argomenti che annoierebbero la maggior parte della gente, ma soprattutto ci si diverte. Dopo un anno, questo c'è ancora.
Dei problemi a letto...ve ne ho già parlato. 

Buscopann, io preferirei essere cornuta. Non scherzo. Questo cazzo di peso addosso non lo voglio. Almeno quando subisci sai che la colpa è del partner. Ti incazzi con lui e tagli. Io mi incazzo con me stessa ma non posso tagliare con...me.


----------



## antares (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ci si stupisce dei comportamenti dei ragazzini. Ma i giudizi gli insulti gli affossamenti succedono in tutti i forum. Anche in questo. Tu vai avanti e fottitene :smile:


Anzi pensavo peggio. Il massimo è stato quando è spuntata una che non conosceva l'esistenza della barra spaziatrice e mi ha scritto tipo telegramma:

P.....a. Magari.rimani.incinta.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## antares (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Brunetta ci va sempre molto leggera con le sue sentenze!
> 
> Antares mica ci è nata così, per un anno ha fatto la precisa, poi ha iniziato a frequentare anche il secondo.
> 
> E' ovvio che nessuna delle due relazioni è completa, ma chi è l'incapace? Lei che non riesce a lasciare ma vorrebbe di più, *vorrebbe un motivo per scegliere*, o loro che si accontentano di una storia a metà?


Quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto... è tipo la sintesi perfetta. 
Principessa sei una sconosciuta ma sembra che mi conosci da sempre!


----------



## antares (16 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai osservato che sto tipo di persone
> perchè sono scontenti della loro vita
> hanno sempre da ridire su tutto e su tutti?
> 
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me Antares è in certi guadi
> perchè si accontenta no?



Ciao Conte 
Sai che non l'avevo mai vista da questa prospettiva?
Mi sto accontentando. Hai ragione! Ma più che altro, mi sono accontentata in passato. Quando ho scelto una persona seguendo l'istinto, la passione e non la ragione. Quando ancora non c'era l'altro ma mi ero già resa conto che la relazione non andava, che non eravamo felici. E non ho avuto il coraggio di troncare.

Riguardo la pippa sulla personalità della vittimaeternamenteinsoddisfatta, devo contraddirti. Io non sono assolutamente il tipo di persona che ha da ridire su tutto e tutti, anzi sono molto tollerante e mi piace discutere con tutti. Infine, come ho detto a Buscopann, preferirei davvero essere la vittima - almeno non avrei responsabilità e pressioni - ma ahimè mi ritrovo ad essere carnefice.


----------



## antares (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A me non ha dato fastidio il tradimento. C'è gente che qui mi legge da tantissimo tempo e sa perfettamente che *le mie antipatie non sono mai dettate dal fatto che uno sia un tradito o un traditore, bensì dal tipo di persona che mostra di essere* (non che è..ma che mostra di essere).
> E' assolutamente pazzesco come questa ragazza venga qui a dirci che non riesce a dormire la notte e poi risponde con fare altezzoso a chi si permette di affrontarla anche a muso duro. questo è un forum, non è una comunità di aiuto. E' logico che quando si percepisce una finto sentimentalismo (mentre di vero c'è solo un profondo egoismo) *non è facile per alcuni rispondere in modo sereno*.
> A me sembra che questa persona non sappia semplicemente scegliere. Non si mette minimamente in discussione e le sue risposte lo dimostrano. Ha di fronte due persone e le tratta allo stesso modo di due gusti di gelato mentre schiaccia la sua faccia contro il vetro di una gelateria "prendo la panna o il cioccolato? Il cioccolato è più goloso, ma mi fa ingrassare e poi me ne pento. Però per una volta dai..cosa vuoi che ti faccia? Però anche la panna è buona..Insomma aiutatemi dai..che non dormo la notte".
> C'è falsità in quello scrive. Io non leggo assolutamente sofferenza in lei. O meglio..la sua sofferenza è semplicemente dettata dal fatto che vorrebbe tutti e due, ma sa che forse non può e deve fare una scelta. Scelta che in genere faranno gli altri per lei e a quel punto comincerà davvero a strillare come il bambino a cui hanno portato via il giocattolino.
> ...



Se vabbè... 
Non sono i tuoi ideali a parlare Buscopann. E' semplicemente la parte di te ferita. 
TUTTI mi hanno risposto in maniera serena. Eccetto te e missdovevosposarmimaluimitradiva. 
Cosa avete in comune tu e quella donna? Lo sai anche tu: siete stati vittime di inetti come me.
Anche se fossi orfana o che ne so, avessi un cancro in metastasi, tu continueresti a darmi contro sempre e solo per questo motivo. Non riesci a metterti nei miei panni. 
Capita oh, mica ci si può sempre capire/piacere.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Grazie Principessa.
> Mi hai capita meglio di chiunque altro -credo sia perchè hai avuto un esperienza simile- nonostante ho detto poco e niente.
> *
> Lo racconto meglio sia a te che agli altri*: il mio fidanzato fa parte della mia comitiva. Mi sono fidanzata con lui in un momento molto brutto della mia vita, lui i primi tempi mi è stato molto vicino per aiutarmi a superare la cosa, ma dopo i primi mesi ha cominciato a fare solo il minimo indispensabile (parlo di tempo passato assieme), a preferire i messaggi alle chiacchierate al telefono, l'ultimo Iphone a un viaggio insieme, ecc... insomma, ha cominciato a darmi per scontata. Nel frattempo io non mi ero ancora ripresa del tutto, gliel ho detto ma lui si è limitato a dirmi che dovevo smettere di vivere nel passato.
> ...


Se ti incazzi con te stessa, potresti almeno cercare di essere una persona migliore e di maturare. Se non lo fai vuol dire che ti piace restare quella che sei e sei anche una grande ipocrita a venirci a dire che ti incazzi con te stessa.
Te lo ripeto.. Non venirla a raccontare a chi ha quasi il doppio dei tuoi anni. 
E aggiungo solo una cosa. Mi pare che ci sia parecchia gente che ha sottoscritto in toto tutto quello che ho scritto. Io sono l'unico che te le ha cantate e te la ha suonate. Molti non l'hanno fatto semplicemente perché hanno preferito farsi i fatti loro o perché lo avevo già fatto io.
Principessa non ti ha capita a mio avviso. Principessa è stata solidale con te. E quando qualcuno è solidale con noi, soprattutto quando siamo molto giovani, entriamo in empatia e sosteniamo che sia l'unico che ci capisca.
Un Forum ha il vantaggio di rendere la comunicazione più diretta e meno filtrata dalle ipocrisie. Nella vita reale forse nessuno si permetterebbe di parlarti e di dirti le cose come è stato fatto qui da alcuni di noi. Tutte queste critiche dovrebbero farti riflettere, ma sono sicuro che continuerai a fare spallucce perché questa è la tua natura.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Su, non confondiamo il carattere di una persona, con l'essere malati. E comunque, siccome siamo tutti diversi e il pezzo del puzzle che coincide perfettamente con noi, NON ESISTE, si fanno compromessi. Ci si aggiusta un po', per provare a rendere felice l'altro.
> Il fidanzato "noioso" potrebbe non sedersi sugli allori. Ma vabbè, può darsi che sia troppo per lui diventare un tipo allegro e frizzante.
> Ma l'altro? Uno di 24 anni che ha problemi di erezione e non vuole manco andare da un medico non sta nè in cielo, nè in terra! E' malato, ma non tanto fisicamente, perchè non vuole affrontare e risolvere il problema.
> 
> ...


Continui a dare la responsabilità di questa situazione a loro. Non riesci proprio a convincerti che loro non potranno mai essere la persona che lei cerca. Uno per un motivo sessuale e l'altro per altri motivi. Questo l'ha capito anche lei, ma se li tiene tutti e due. Quindi significa che le va bene così per il momento.
Quindi, visto che non ci sono famiglie di mezzo, convivenze o altri problemi, perché continua a tenere in piedi due relazioni (per modo di dire) che non hanno nessun senso, dove ufficialmente uno è il fidanzato e l'altro è l'amante al quale lei ha promesso l'esclusiva?
Dai su Principessa..sei l'unica che la difende. Non si può difendere l'indifendibile.

Buscopann


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> Sai che non l'avevo mai vista da questa prospettiva?
> Mi sto accontentando. Hai ragione! Ma più che altro, mi sono accontentata in passato. Quando ho scelto una persona seguendo l'istinto, la passione e non la ragione. Quando ancora non c'era l'altro ma mi ero già resa conto che la relazione non andava, che non eravamo felici. E non ho avuto il coraggio di troncare.
> 
> *Riguardo la pippa sulla personalità della vittimaeternamenteinsoddisfatta, devo contraddirti. Io non sono assolutamente il tipo di persona che ha da ridire su tutto e tutti, anzi sono molto tollerante e mi piace discutere con tutti. Infine, come ho detto a Buscopann, preferirei davvero essere la vittima - almeno non avrei responsabilità e pressioni - ma ahimè mi ritrovo ad essere carnefice*.



bene, allora discutine con i 2 tizi, e soprattutto esterna loro che sei un carnefice tuo malgrado, oppresso da responsabilità e pressioni, ahimè...vedrai che sicuramente ne rimarranno estremamente commossi, anche a me sta spuntando una lacrimuccia, figurati a loro!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> Sai che non l'avevo mai vista da questa prospettiva?
> Mi sto accontentando. Hai ragione! Ma più che altro, mi sono accontentata in passato. Quando ho scelto una persona seguendo l'istinto, la passione e non la ragione. Quando ancora non c'era l'altro ma mi ero già resa conto che la relazione non andava, che non eravamo felici. E non ho avuto il coraggio di troncare.
> 
> Riguardo la pippa sulla personalità della vittimaeternamenteinsoddisfatta, devo contraddirti. Io non sono assolutamente il tipo di persona che ha da ridire su tutto e tutti, anzi sono molto tollerante e mi piace discutere con tutti. Infine, come ho detto a Buscopann, preferirei davvero essere la vittima - almeno non avrei responsabilità e pressioni - ma ahimè mi ritrovo ad essere carnefice.


Una volta sono andato a piangere dalla Matra.
Lei un po' mi ha ascoltato.
Poi ha reso il suo volto duro come la pietra
e a denti stretti stizzita ha bofonchiato.

L'atteggiamento da vittima non ti si addice.

Da lì compresi che proprio il mio vittimismo creava un carnefice.

Lungi da me dirti come sia la tua personalità.
Ci sono altri esperti del Si impersonale nel forum!

Ora non scegliamo la passione.
Essa ci travolge e ne siamo complici e vittima.

Ecco la ragione è fondamentale invece nelle scelte.
Per capire che cosa una persona ci può dare o meno.

Saremo così stolti da investire cose importanti
in chi ci dà solo sciocchezze?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Grazie Principessa.
> Mi hai capita meglio di chiunque altro -credo sia perchè hai avuto un esperienza simile- nonostante ho detto poco e niente.
> *
> Lo racconto meglio sia a te che agli altri*: il mio fidanzato fa parte della mia comitiva. Mi sono fidanzata con lui in un momento molto brutto della mia vita, lui i primi tempi mi è stato molto vicino per aiutarmi a superare la cosa, ma dopo i primi mesi ha cominciato a fare solo il minimo indispensabile (parlo di tempo passato assieme), a preferire i messaggi alle chiacchierate al telefono, l'ultimo Iphone a un viaggio insieme, ecc... insomma, ha cominciato a darmi per scontata. Nel frattempo io non mi ero ancora ripresa del tutto, gliel ho detto ma lui si è limitato a dirmi che dovevo smettere di vivere nel passato.
> ...


Ma se non vuoi sto peso, che non ho mai voluto toccare neppure con un dito...
Fai come me: PARLA chiaro.
Non hai altro da dire...che...
Senti oltre a te io mi vedo con altre persone.
Te va ben bona, altrimenti amen.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Se vabbè...
> Non sono i tuoi ideali a parlare Buscopann. E' semplicemente la parte di te ferita.
> TUTTI mi hanno risposto in maniera serena. Eccetto te e missdovevosposarmimaluimitradiva.
> Cosa avete in comune tu e quella donna? Lo sai anche tu: siete stati vittime di inetti come me.
> ...


Eppure fare tesoro ANCHE e soprattutto, ma non SOLO...
delle parole di Buscopann
è tutto oro colato per te...

Lui è quello che può dirti come ci si sente e che succederebbe se il tuo fidanzato scoprisse...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se ti incazzi con te stessa, potresti almeno cercare di essere una persona migliore e di maturare. Se non lo fai vuol dire che ti piace restare quella che sei e sei anche una grande ipocrita a venirci a dire che ti incazzi con te stessa.
> Te lo ripeto.. Non venirla a raccontare a chi ha quasi il doppio dei tuoi anni.
> E aggiungo solo una cosa. Mi pare che ci sia parecchia gente che ha sottoscritto in toto tutto quello che ho scritto. Io sono l'unico che te le ha cantate e te la ha suonate. Molti non l'hanno fatto semplicemente perché hanno preferito farsi i fatti loro o perché lo avevo già fatto io.
> Principessa non ti ha capita a mio avviso. Principessa è stata solidale con te. E quando qualcuno è solidale con noi, soprattutto quando siamo molto giovani, entriamo in empatia e sosteniamo che sia l'unico che ci capisca.
> ...


Busco, non l'hanno fatto...
Perchè non l'hanno vissuto...


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bene, allora discutine con i 2 tizi, e soprattutto esterna loro che sei un carnefice tuo malgrado, oppresso da responsabilità e pressioni, ahimè...vedrai che sicuramente ne rimarranno estremamente commossi, anche a me sta spuntando una lacrimuccia, figurati a loro!


Dovrebbe anche dirle che non dorme la notte secondo te? Penso di si. son sicuro che faranno la colletta per un materasso nuovo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

DIFFIDATE sempre da quelli che vi dicono: HO SOLO TE.
Secondo la mia esperienza
è per coprire il fatto che ci sono altri in vista.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Busco, non l'hanno fatto...
> Perchè non l'hanno vissuto...


E' vero Conte, ma è anche vero che una persona intelligente si rende perfettamente conto di come stanno le cose anche senza averlo vissuto. 
Anzi..A volte è proprio quando non vivi una situazione (o quando la superi) che sei abbastanza lucido da analizzarla in modo obiettivo.

Buscopann


----------



## free (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dovrebbe anche dirle che non dorme la notte secondo te? Penso di si. son sicuro che faranno la colletta per un materasso nuovo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



in effetti questa è la storia più triste che io abbia mai letto, sob!
forse un materasso nuovo potrebbe alleviare almeno in parte il grande dolore di ritrovarsi ad essere carnefici grazie al fato avverso!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' vero Conte, ma è anche vero che una persona intelligente si rende perfettamente conto di come stanno le cose anche senza averlo vissuto.
> Anzi..A volte è proprio quando non vivi una situazione (o quando la superi) che sei abbastanza lucido da analizzarla in modo obiettivo.
> 
> Buscopann


Non si rende conto...
Immagina...
Diffido sistematicamente degli analizzatori di situazioni non vissute.
E' come leggere le critiche musicali di pianisti falliti.
Pontificano su cose che non sanno.

Come quella volta che un critico disse che il mio maestro faceva dei passi di Bach alle tastiere anzichè al pedale, perchè non era possibile fare al pedale così veloce e chiaro.
Lui chiamò il critico, lo portò sull'organo e mostrò come faceva dicendo incazzato...
Guarda questa scala del re maggiore, che viene sicura come tua morte se non la smetti di rompermi i cogioni...


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco. Ma la vittima non è che si è gettata consapevolmente nel fuoco. In molti casi si salta una mina senza sapere che il campo era minato. E quando ti esplode una mina sotto i piedi fa male sai?
> 
> Buscopann


Se ti getti nel fuoco e scopri che fa male ne esci.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se ti getti nel fuoco e scopri che fa male ne esci.



Bè, non è sempre così facile.

I nostri nervi sono saggi, e la sensazione di dolore ce la mandano chiara e forte... e le reazioni dei nostri muscoli sono pressochè istintive. Non devi starci neppure a pensare, il corpo fa un salto tutto da solo.

Ma in una relazione, talvolta ti ci vuole un sacco di tempo anche solo per accorgerti di stare male. Anche se il male è notevole.
E ancora altro tempo per convincerti che questo male che senti non è determinato da tue proprie mancanze errori carenze, da combattere in nome e per l'amore e la relazione, ma dal fatto che sei nel fuoco e devi scappare.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, non è sempre così facile.
> 
> I nostri nervi sono saggi, e la sensazione di dolore ce la mandano chiara e forte... e le reazioni dei nostri muscoli sono pressochè istintive. Non devi starci neppure a pensare, il corpo fa un salto tutto da solo.
> 
> ...


Sì certo ci vuole tempo. Ma di solito quando si sta male si è in due. Delle volte anche un tradimento è risolutorio.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì certo ci vuole tempo. Ma di solito quando si sta male si è in due. Delle volte anche un tradimento è risolutorio.



Bè, sì, per me è stato così.
Anche se forse non nel senso che intendi tu.
Senza il mio tradimento il mio ex non avrebbe superato il limite tanto da farmi finalmente prendere il volo.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, sì, per me è stato così.
> Anche se forse non nel senso che intendi tu.
> Senza il mio tradimento il mio ex non avrebbe superato il limite tanto da farmi finalmente prendere il volo.


Io pensavo al tradimento che ho subito io. senza quel tradimento non avrei preso consapevolezza del *mio* stare male dentro quella coppia. Anche se continuo a pensare che fosse l'unica persona con la quale avrei potuto potevo e potrei fare coppia, nessun'altro prenderà mai il suo posto. Non ricordo più dove l'ho letto, il tradimento come ribellione a un rapporto che non va come dovrebbe andare.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se ti getti nel fuoco e scopri che fa male ne esci.


Certo che ne esci. ma con qualche ustione. E le ustioni poi diventano cicatrici.
Non è come andare a farsi un giro in bici e quando ti rompi scendi giù e vai a piedi.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Io pensavo al tradimento che ho subito io. senza quel tradimento non avrei preso consapevolezza del *mio* stare male dentro quella coppia. Anche se continuo a pensare che fosse l'unica persona con la quale avrei potuto potevo e potrei fare coppia, nessun'altro prenderà mai il suo posto. Non ricordo più dove l'ho letto,* il tradimento come ribellione a un rapporto che non va come dovrebbe andare*.



Mà, non so chi l'ha codificato in belle frasi, ma qui dentro si legge spesso...


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che ne esci. ma con qualche ustione. E le ustioni poi diventano cicatrici.
> Non è come andare a farsi un giro in bici e quando ti rompi scendi giù e vai a piedi.
> 
> Buscopann


Già ne abbiamo parlato. Abbiamo una visione diversa delle cicatrici.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

non sto capendo il discorso tra MK e Buscopann ... 

MK ... cosa vuoi dire esattamente?
Che una vittima ha anche le sue colpe? 

Sta proprio in questo la perfidia di questo gioco ... 
Il carnefice, si giustifica ... si spiega ... fa ricadere le colpe ... 
La vittima, per sopportare, per tirare avanti ... arriva persino a pensare
di meritarsele ... di avere le colpe ... di essere sbagliata di fondo ... 

NO. Anche se la parte "debole" ha dei meccanismi che possano attirare 
e anche sostenere un certo tipo di persona, non vi è nessunissima giustificazione ... 
nessuna! Il male, non ha mai una giustificazione, mai. E spesso, da soli non se ne esce ... 

Altro che fuoco che brucia e ti allontani ... a volte non bastano neanche i pompieri ... 


Ma forse ho capito tutto male ... 


sienne


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sto capendo il discorso tra MK e Buscopann ...
> 
> ...


Sienne non parlava di colpe. Ma di vittime che non possono esistere senza carnefici e carnefici che non esistono senza vittime. Quando la vittima smette di essere tale il carnefice svanisce.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sienne non parlava di colpe. Ma di vittime che non possono esistere senza carnefici e carnefici che non esistono senza vittime. Quando la vittima smette di essere tale il carnefice svanisce.



Ciao 

è un gioco di parole ... 
che nella realtà, comporta attraversare un percorso lunghissimo ... 
e quell'ombra rimane ... e il carnefice, non scompare così ... 
a livello di termine si ... ma non a livello operazionale ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un gioco di parole ...
> che nella realtà, comporta attraversare un percorso lunghissimo ...
> ...


Percorso lunghissimo e doloroso sì. L'ombra rimane ma viene riassorbita dentro di sè. La si riconosce come propria e non la si proietta più sull'altro da sè.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un gioco di parole ...
> che nella realtà, comporta attraversare un percorso lunghissimo ...
> ...



Io l'ho intesa così...

Puoi essere l'agnellino più innocente del mondo, e vederti capitare addosso il carnefice senza assolutamente nessuna tua colpa. E la colpa è, sì, assolutamente tutta del carnefice.
Ma nel momento che ti cade addosso, se non ti scosti allora sei responsabile, _verso te stessa_, del male che continui a lasciarti fare.
Può essere comprensibilissimo e naturale non spostarsi subito, e continuare a farsi del male. Ma a quel punto sei responsabile delle tue azioni e scelte, anche di quella di non capire che sarebbe meglio scappare.

(non ho capito però se MK vede la responsabilità anche nel non vedere che cosa ti sta per accadere, io in effetti mi sento cretina per non aver colto certe cose, ma vale solo per me.)

Non è uno spartirsi delle responsabilità.

Secondo me, la responsabilità non è come una mela, tutta intera, e fai fettine tra i responsabili e la somma deve dare comunque una mela.

Il "cattivo" ha la sua responsabilità di averti fatto del male, e gliela riconosci tutta. Ma riconosci anche quello che tu ti sei fatta da sola, non proteggendoti adeguatamente.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il "cattivo" ha la sua responsabilità di averti fatto del male, e gliela riconosci tutta. Ma riconosci anche quello che tu ti sei fatta da sola, non proteggendoti adeguatamente.


:up:


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Percorso lunghissimo e doloroso sì. L'ombra rimane ma viene riassorbita dentro di sè. La si riconosce come propria e non la si proietta più sull'altro da sè.



Ciao MK,

non capisco se stai parlando riferendoti a qualcosa di specifico. 

Come affermazione in generale, non sono d'accordo ... 
Basta pensare alla violenza carnale ... alla coercizione psicologica ecc. 
e sempre di vittima e carnefice si tratta ... 


sienne


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MK,
> 
> non capisco se stai parlando riferendoti a qualcosa di specifico.
> 
> ...


Si stava parlando di rapporti di coppia. La pensiamo diversamente, succede :smile:


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io l'ho intesa così...
> 
> Puoi essere l'agnellino più innocente del mondo, e vederti capitare addosso il carnefice senza assolutamente nessuna tua colpa. E la colpa è, sì, assolutamente tutta del carnefice.
> Ma nel momento che ti cade addosso, se non ti scosti allora sei responsabile, _verso te stessa_, del male che continui a lasciarti fare.
> ...



Ciao 

ok ... inizio a capire ... 

non sono molto d'accordo, perché è vero che abbiamo anche noi una certa responsabilità verso noi stessi,
figuriamoci se non fosse così ... ma non puoi assumerti la responsabilità dell'imprevedibilità ...
e di non poterti slegare, senza subire altri danni, da una certa situazione ... e di cadere in trappole psicologiche,
che sono fatali ... ma che servono per farti sopravvivere ... ma non ad uscirne ... 
A volte, ci vogliono forze esterne o avvenimenti ... che travolgono tutto ... 
Responsabilità? ... solo una volta liberi ... siamo veramente responsabili di noi stessi, 
di curarci e metterci in piedi ... e di perdonarci ... e di volerci bene ... 



sienne


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sto capendo il discorso tra MK e Buscopann ...
> 
> ...


Io credo che tu abbia capito invece benissimo almeno quello che ho scritto io.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... inizio a capire ...
> 
> ...


Trappole psicologiche che sono fatali ma che servono per farti sopravvivere. Ecco, sta tutto scritto lì dentro. Già la consapevolezza che siano trappole, che siano fatali, è l'inizio per uscirne.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei nella sua testa, pure???
> 
> Chi meglio di antares può sapere i suoi pensieri?
> 
> ...



Certo ci sei passata..
la prossima volta che ci passi prova a stare dall'altra parte. E poi mi vieni a dire dei vari problemi d'insonnia quando non si riesce a scegliere.
Ma va a dà via i ciap va!
Sei l'unica che la stai difendendo. ti rendi conto? Stai difendendo (o solidarizzando) l'indifendibile.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... inizio a capire ...
> 
> ...


E' difficile dichiararmi d'accordo o non d'accordo parlando così in generale.

Parlavi di violenza carnale. 
O posso pensare a un ragazzino che viene triturato da genitori egoisti. Come fa a proteggersi?

Ma parlando di relazioni, pochissime, pochissimissime volte mi è capitato di assistere a casini che non erano stati preannunciati ben prima (forse solo due)... in cui uno o una era patentemente vittima, ma che aveva fornito all'altro ogni possibile arma.
Capisco la fiducia dell'amore... figurati se non la capisco. L'affidarsi all'altro. La fiducia, abbassare le armi proprio perchè l'altro è diventato casa nostra.
Ma questo stesso gesto di aprire le porte e renderci vulnerabili è, nella visione di MK -credo- il primo atto della nostra responsabilità verso noi stessi di quanto di brutto ci può venire dall'altro.

Senza contare quando questo "altro" era più o meno palesemente pericoloso per noi fin dal principio.

Anche il non poterne uscire, da una relazione, senza danni... come mai succede?
Vedi, io sto pensando a me, adesso, alla mia storia, non sto parlando in generale, non posso, le variabili sono troppe.
Ma, tanto per dire, la maggior parte dei casini economici in seguito alla separazione è venuto dal fatto che io, per amore, per rassicurarlo, per venire incontro alle sue insicurezze... bè, gli avevo intestato tutto quel che avevo. 

Lui poi se ne è approfittato. A man bassa. Ma la responsabilità iniziale... è mia. Io la sento mia.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo ci sei passata..
> la prossima volta che ci passi prova a stare dall'altra parte. E poi mi vieni a dire dei vari problemi d'insonnia quando non si riesce a scegliere.
> Ma va a dà via i ciap va!
> Sei l'unica che la stai difendendo. ti rendi conto? Stai difendendo (o solidarizzando) l'indifendibile.
> ...


Non è l'unica. Ci sono anch'io. Sono stata da entrambe le parti. Conta?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io l'ho intesa così...
> 
> Puoi essere l'agnellino più innocente del mondo, e vederti capitare addosso il carnefice senza assolutamente nessuna tua colpa. E la colpa è, sì, assolutamente tutta del carnefice.
> Ma nel momento che ti cade addosso, se non ti scosti allora sei responsabile, _verso te stessa_, del male che continui a lasciarti fare.
> ...



Quello che tu scrivi è vero solo se tu hai la consapevolezza che quella persona ti sta facendo del male. 
Quello che MK si ostina a non capire è che a volte la consapevolezza non ce l'hai perché la persona ti inganna.
Se ti riempie di mazzate di ti accorgi che ti sta facendo del male. Ma se ti mette l'arsenico a piccole dosi tutte le sere nella minestra te ne accorgi solo quando è troppo tardi

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non è l'unica. Ci sono anch'io. Sono stata da entrambe le parti. Conta?


Quindi tu mi sai diore in che modo queste persone siano responsabili dell'inganno che stanno subendo? In particolare il fidanzato ufficiale, che ha semplicemente il limite di non avere  nelle sue caratteristiche tutto ciò che questa tizia cerca in un uomo..Che colpe ha?

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che tu scrivi è vero solo se tu hai la consapevolezza che quella persona ti sta facendo del male.
> *Quello che MK si ostina a non capire è che a volte la consapevolezza non ce l'hai perché la persona ti inganna*.
> Se ti riempie di mazzate di ti accorgi che ti sta facendo del male. Ma se ti mette l'arsenico a piccole dosi tutte le sere nella minestra te ne accorgi solo quando è troppo tardi
> 
> Buscopann


E' mia responsabilità e solo mia se non mi accorgo dell'inganno. Comunque non mi hai risposto, ti ha lasciato lei?


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quindi tu mi sai diore in che modo queste persone siano responsabili dell'inganno che stanno subendo? In particolare il fidanzato ufficiale, che ha semplicemente *il limite di non avere  nelle sue caratteristiche tutto ciò che questa tizia cerca in un uomo..Che colpe ha?*
> 
> Buscopann


Non ho mai parlato di colpe. Credi che se gliene parlasse apertamente capirebbe?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che tu scrivi è vero solo se tu hai la consapevolezza che quella persona ti sta facendo del male.
> Quello che MK si ostina a non capire è che a volte la consapevolezza non ce l'hai perché la persona ti inganna.
> Se ti riempie di mazzate di ti accorgi che ti sta facendo del male. Ma se ti mette l'arsenico a piccole dosi tutte le sere nella minestra te ne accorgi solo quando è troppo tardi
> 
> Buscopann



Guarda, capisco quello che dici.
Come ho scritto, ci sono stata in una relazione che mi avvelenava di brutto, senza capirlo per troppo, troppo tempo.
Anche se non venivo tradita.

Quindi... sì, hai ragione. Ci stai dentro, ti fai un botto di male, e quando finalmente te ne rendi conto, e quando poi ne esci -come scritto anche a MK ci vuole davvero un sacco di tempo talvolta sia per rendersi conto di stare male, sia per rendersi conto che non è colpa nostra- sei coperto di dolore dalla testa ai piedi.
Personalmente, mi sto ancora leccando le ferite e non so quando smetterò.
Non ho mai detto che non fa un male cane.

Ma. (Parlo per me. Non credo sia possibile parlare in generale.)
Io sento per me, che essere stata così tanto tempo in quella situazione senza la consapevolezza che mi stava facendo male, bè, è una responsabilità mia.
La _mia_ mancanza di autostima, la _mia_ profonda insicurezza, la _mia_ inadeguatezza emotiva, sono tutte cose mie che mi hanno messo nella situazione di farmi quasi raggiungere l'annichilimento.
E non importa se quelle caratteristiche mi venivano da altre situazioni pesanti.
Ero io. Io, che ho permesso che qualcuno mi facesse male.
quella è la mia responsabilità verso me stessa.
Che non riduce di una virgola la responsabilità di quello che mi ha fatto del male.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' difficile dichiararmi d'accordo o non d'accordo parlando così in generale.
> 
> Parlavi di violenza carnale.
> O posso pensare a un ragazzino che viene triturato da genitori egoisti. Come fa a proteggersi?
> ...




Ciao 

ho fatto confusione con i termini ... 

in un rapporto, anche con certe difficoltà o con tradimento,
non userei le parole vittima e carnefice (su questo secondo termine,
non sono più tanto sicura se è stato usato così ...). 
Per me, vittima e carnefice ... hanno dei significati molto specifici,
proprio situazioni ... nelle quali la "vittima" è "vittima" in quanto tale!
Cioè, non ha via di scampo ... o per motivi fisici o psicologici ... 

OK ... ora ho capito ... grazie! :smile:


sienne


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma. (Parlo per me. Non credo sia possibile parlare in generale.)
> Io sento per me, che essere stata così tanto tempo in quella situazione senza la consapevolezza che mi stava facendo male, bè, è una responsabilità mia.
> La _mia_ mancanza di autostima, la _mia_ profonda insicurezza, la _mia_ inadeguatezza emotiva, sono tutte cose mie che mi hanno messo nella situazione di farmi quasi raggiungere l'annichilimento.
> E non importa se quelle caratteristiche mi venivano da altre situazioni pesanti.
> ...


Hai spiegato benissimo. Brava!


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *E' mia responsabilità e solo mia se non mi accorgo dell'inganno*. Comunque non mi hai risposto, ti ha lasciato lei?


Ma per piacere!! Ma questa chicca da dove l'hai tirata fuori? Cioè..se uno ti truffa è colpa tua?
Bisognerebbe in effetti allora rivoluzionare tutto il codice penale e dare una pena anche al truffato, non solo al truffatore!

Per quelloo che riguarda la mia situazione è molto diversa da quello che forse credi.
Quando eravamo coppia ufficiale (e io cornuto), nella mia totale inconsapevolezza mi ha lasciato lei. Poi sono diventato amante e quando ho acquisito consapevolezza della persona che era ho smesso di idealizzarla. Ho capito che era una semplicemente una stronza egoista. E l'ho piantata io.
Ho superato tutta la sofferenza e il dolore di questa specie di rapporto solo nel momento in cui ho capito cosa stavo perdendo. Non mi stavo perdendo nulla. Ma tutto ciò ti lascia una cicatrice, come ho scritto. E' una delle tante ferite di guerra che ti lascia la vita.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma per piacere!! Ma questa chicca da dove l'hai tirata fuori? Cioè..se uno ti truffa è colpa tua?
> Bisognerebbe in effetti allora rivoluzionare tutto il codice penale e dare una pena anche al truffato, non solo al truffatore!
> 
> Per quelloo che riguarda la mia situazione è molto diversa da quello che forse credi.
> ...


Beh ma sapevi che ti aveva tradito, e nonostante questo hai continuato a cercarla? Uhm...


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non ho mai parlato di colpe. Credi che se gliene parlasse apertamente capirebbe?


Certo che no! E' per quello che non gliene parla. Perché la fanculizzerebbe in meno di un decimo di secondo ed è proprio quello che lei non vuole.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho fatto confusione con i termini ...
> 
> ...


Ah, ok.
Allora, non saprei se sia mai possibile usare quei termini in quel senso, cioè "senza via di scampo", in una relazione...

Tendenzialmente, anche quando c'è uno che patisce di più, penso che le responsabilità siano di entrambi... nel senso detto prima... anche se le colpe pesano più da una parte, o quasi completamente da una parte.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non la difendo, cerco di analizzare i fatti a tutto tondo, cosa che dovresti fare anche tu.
> Capisco che non hai superato il tuo tradimento ma non ti permettere di prenderti certe confidenze con me e usa toni educati.
> 
> Mi obblighi a ripetere le stesse cose.
> ...


Quello che non ti è caro è che io ho superato questa cosa. Proprio perché l'ho superata non la giustifico..ma proprio per niente!
Se non l'avessi superata tenderei invece a giustificarla..come ho fatto in passato quando c'ero ancora dentro.
Non è questione di tradimento o meno. Tu mi conosci da troppo poco tempo per sapere cosa penso del tradimento o meno. E ti assicuro che sono molto più tollerante di quanto tu possa pensare. Per me nella coppia ci sono cose più gravi rispetto a un tradimento.
Io critico fortemente il comportamento di questa ragazza, che non sta costruendo relazioni, ma si prende quello che vuole da ognuno dei due, senza che ci siano impedimenti per lasciarli o entrambi o per parlare chiaro a entrambi di questa situazione.
Qui c'è una ragazza che agisce solo ed esclusivamente in funzione del proprio smisurato egoismo fottendosene degli altri. Punto. Questo è oggettivo. Poi ci puoi mettere quello che vuoi di soggettivo, ma tuttio ciò rientra nelle supposizioni che contano come il due di picche a briscola se la briscola è quadri

Buscopann

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che no! E' per quello che non gliene parla. Perché la fanculizzerebbe in meno di un decimo di secondo ed è proprio quello che lei non vuole.
> 
> Buscopann


Allora meglio non saperlo e continuare a vivere "felici e contenti". Io credo che un uomo o una donna innamorati si rendono sempre conto se qualcosa non va. Se non fanno nulla per uscirne è perchè fa comodo continuare. Comodo per entrambi.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

comunque ... anche se presa in giro di brutto ... 
giocato con i miei sensi .. ingannandomi totalmente,
senza possibilità di rendermene conto ... 

mi dispiace ... nessuna colpa ... nessuna intenzione, 
di farmi fregare ... e non inizio a vivere con sospetto,
solo perché alcuni giocano sporco ... problema loro ...

non trovate, che ha perso una bella occasione, invece ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Secondo me non l'hai superata affatto perchè altrimenti avresti meno acredine e non rivedresti la tua ex in lei.*
> 
> Antares è un'altra persona. Tu da due righe ti arroghi la presunzione di sapere chi è, cosa pensa e cosa prova??
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Allora meglio non saperlo e continuare a vivere "felici e contenti". Io credo che un uomo o una donna innamorati si rendono sempre conto se qualcosa non va. Se non fanno nulla per uscirne è perchè fa comodo continuare. Comodo per entrambi.


Io credo invece che stai trovando un modo per giustificare chi non può essere giustificato.
Io ti faccio fesso. Sarà colpa mia...ma non puoi dare solo a me la colpa se non te ne accorgi. Secondo me questa è una grande idiozia.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo invece che stai trovando un modo per giustificare chi non può essere giustificato.
> Io ti faccio fesso. Sarà colpa mia...ma non puoi dare solo a me la colpa se non te ne accorgi. Secondo me questa è una grande idiozia.
> 
> Buscopann


No. Non giustifico. Consapevolizzo. E' diverso. Le hai permesso di farti del male. Hai lasciato la porta aperta e lei è entrata. Ma la porta l'hai lasciata aperta tu.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me non l'hai superata affatto perchè altrimenti avresti meno acredine e non rivedresti la tua ex in lei.
> 
> Antares è un'altra persona. Tu da due righe ti arroghi la presunzione di sapere chi è, cosa pensa e cosa prova??
> 
> ...


I suoi "fidanzati"...ma ti rendi conto? Questa non sta tradendo..questa ha due "fidanzati"...
Che sono degli stronzi perché non si prendono cura di lei...e quindi meritano di essere fatti fessi..
Vi prego..andate avanti voi se ce la fate perché io mi fermo qui

Buscopann

PS. Io ho superato benissimo questa cosa. Non c'è acredine verso Antares. C'è semplicemente indignazione. Come per qualsiasi altra storia o situazione che generi in me questi sentimenti. Come quando leggo sul giornale del papà che uccide i suoi due bimbi. come quando leggo di un cane ucciso a bastonate. Io mi indigno di fronte a comportamenti che a mio avviso sono inqualificabili.
Ma la capacità di indigarsi di fronte a certe cose mi rendo conto che è sempre più rara.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Allora meglio non saperlo e continuare a vivere "felici e contenti". Io credo che un uomo o una donna innamorati si rendono sempre conto se qualcosa non va. Se non fanno nulla per uscirne è perchè fa comodo continuare. Comodo per entrambi.



Ciao MK

non è sempre così. :smile:
io me ne resi conto e come. Ma lui lo attribuiva ad un momento suo,
diceva che era una cosa personale, di stress, di lavoro ... solo passeggero ... 
e ha ricevuto ancora più attenzioni e riguardi ... perché stava male ... depresso ... 

e poi, la fregatura dell'anno ... e altro che corna ...



sienne


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MK
> 
> non è sempre così. :smile:
> io me ne resi conto e come. Ma lui lo attribuiva ad un momento suo,
> ...


Provaci tu..perché io sono veramente basito. Rimango interdetto dall'incapacità di capire che ci sono situazioni dove non ci sono segnali per capire che qualcosa non va. 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I suoi "fidanzati"...ma ti rendi conto? *Questa non sta tradendo..questa ha due "fidanzati"...*
> Che sono degli stronzi perché non si prendono cura di lei...e quindi meritano di essere fatti fessi..
> Vi prego..andate avanti voi se ce la fate perché io mi fermo qui
> 
> Buscopann


Sì due fidanzati. Perchè con entrambi ha l'uomo che vorrebbe. Non dico sia giusto ma è così. E perdona una buona volta la parte tua che ha continuato ad amare una donna che non ti amava più .


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì due fidanzati. Perchè con entrambi ha l'uomo che vorrebbe. Non dico sia giusto ma è così.* E perdona una buona volta la parte tua che ha continuato ad amare una donna che non ti amava più *.


Questa non l'ho capita..me la spieghi?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì due fidanzati. Perchè con entrambi ha l'uomo che vorrebbe. *Non dico sia giusto ma è così*. E perdona una buona volta la parte tua che ha continuato ad amare una donna che non ti amava più .


Un bel ragionamento.
Hitler ha sterminato milioni di ebrei. Non dico che sia giusto, ma è così. 

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita..me la spieghi?
> 
> Buscopann


Non va spiegata


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo invece che stai trovando un modo per giustificare chi non può essere giustificato.
> Io ti faccio fesso. Sarà colpa mia...ma non puoi dare solo a me la colpa se non te ne accorgi. Secondo me questa è una grande idiozia.
> 
> Buscopann





MK ha detto:


> No. Non giustifico. Consapevolizzo. E' diverso. Le hai permesso di farti del male. Hai lasciato la porta aperta e lei è entrata. Ma la porta l'hai lasciata aperta tu.



Posso suggerire di porre attenzione a quello di cui si sta parlando?

Nel senso... specifichiamo... stiamo parlando di antares e dei due poveracci? O in generale? O di Buscopann?

Cambia.

Per esempio, per me la/le "relazioni" di antares con quei due faccio fatica a vederle entrambe come relazioni "serie"... il ragazzo che la fa stare bene a letto sembra tanto e solo uno "scopamico" con cui non ha nulla in comune...
Uno dei due, non ricordo quale, l'aveva lasciato solo che lei non ha resistito alle suppliche e se l'è ripreso... che relazioni sono?

Cmq Buscopann, specificatamente a questa situazione di antares, non penso che i ragazzi abbiano responsabilità nell'essere traditi da antares. Non è una colpa non essere spumeggianti come antares vorrebbe da uno (che poi sappiamo benissimo che ciò che è noioso per una, sarà profondo e serio per un'altra, e se antares si vede spumeggiante, sarà magari considerata isterica e rompipalle da altri).
Non è una colpa avere problemi di erezione. (anche se, ok, io mi farei vedere da uno bravo).
Non vedo egoismo nei due ragazzi da quel che ha raccontato antares.
Non vedo responsabilità nell'essere traditi.

Ma in effetti dopo un tot di tempo, dici che non traspare la personalità della persona che hai accanto?
Non lo so, non lo so.
Ma mi viene in mente una mia amica.

Innamoratissima, porta la fidanzata in palmo di mano, fino a che, fulmine a ciel sereno, si separano, in seguito a un comportamento inaccettabile della ragazza.
La mia amica disperata, incazzata, incredula... come aveva fatto a comportarsi così la sua amata? Dopo tutto quello che lei aveva fatto per il loro amore?
Poi, un pò alla volta, un pò alla volta... salta fuori che la sua ragazza diceva questo... faceva quello... si comportava così... insomma, finalmente emerge quello che la nostra amica non vedeva/non diceva.
La sua ragazza era una stronza patentata ed orgogliosa di esserlo.

In questo senso... la mia amica è responsabile del dolore che ha provato. Ha voluto chiudere gli occhi. Ripeto, ciò non toglie un grammo della stronzaggine della sua ex.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non va spiegata


Mi scusi professoressa se non l'ho capita.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi scusi professoressa se non l'ho capita.
> 
> Buscopann


. Sai di cosa sono contenta? Che abbiamo ripreso a confrontarci dopo tanto tempo.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Posso suggerire di porre attenzione a quello di cui si sta parlando?
> 
> Nel senso... specifichiamo... stiamo parlando di antares e dei due poveracci? O in generale? O di Buscopann?
> 
> ...


Ma infatti la mia situazione ha davvero poco in comune con quella di antares.
E' la personalità e il modo di comportarsi di lei che mi sembra abbastanza lampante e corrisponde alla classica tipologia che ho cercato di descrivere.
Ripeto anche a te che non c'è acredine da parte mia sei sonfronti. C'è solo indignazione per un comportamento che esula assoltamente dal tradimento. 
La mia indignazione sarebbe la stessa se dicesse che si spupazza un tipo, al quale fa credere di essere innamorata, e intanto se lo tiene buono finché capita qualcosa di meglio. La mi areazione sarebbe la stessa.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Stavo pensando che sono fortemente e radicatamente per uno Stato che protegga i deboli.
Che punisca le truffe.
Che segua i giovani, che dia seconde opportunità etc etc. Che consideri attenuanti, che spenda in campagne di sensibilizzazione contro chi truffa i vecchietti. Che restituisca i soldi a chi ha creduto a Vanna Marchi.

Mentre nelle relazioni sono altrettanto radicatamente convinta della responsabilità personale, quasi no matter what.

Un pò discordanti le due cose?
Forse preferisco pensare alla responsabile personale nelle relazioni perchè solo così, qualunque cosa succeda, penso di poter mantenere il controllo della mia vita.

Forse trovo molto più accettabile vedermi come causa del mio male, piuttosto che immaginarmi alla deriva nella tempesta senza responsabilità.
Forse penso che solo prendendo responsabilità di quello che mi accade posso avere anche la possibilità concreta di agire su questa mia vita.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> . Sai di cosa sono contenta? Che abbiamo ripreso a confrontarci dopo tanto tempo.


Ma io mi confronto con tutti nel Forum. E mi fa piacere di farlo anche con te. Spesso ho modi e toni coloriti quando il confronto mi coinvolge parecchio, ma non porto rancori o antipatie verso nessuno.
E poi tu sei una delle poche persone che ho conosciuto anche nella realtà. Quindi il piacere è doppio

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma io mi confronto con tutti nel Forum. E mi fa piacere di farlo anche con te. Spesso ho modi e toni coloriti quando il confronto mi coinvolge parecchio, ma non porto rancori o antipatie verso nessuno.
> E poi tu sei una delle poche persone che ho conosciuto anche nella realtà. Quindi il piacere è doppio
> 
> Buscopann


Credevo che il mio passato avesse condizionato la tua voglia di confrontarti con me. Sono contenta che non sia così.


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che sono fortemente e radicatamente per uno Stato che protegga i deboli.
> Che punisca le truffe.
> Che segua i giovani, che dia seconde opportunità etc etc. Che consideri attenuanti, che spenda in campagne di sensibilizzazione contro chi truffa i vecchietti. Che restituisca i soldi a chi ha creduto a Vanna Marchi.
> 
> ...


Siamo in due.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che sono fortemente e radicatamente per uno Stato che protegga i deboli.
> Che punisca le truffe.
> Che segua i giovani, che dia seconde opportunità etc etc. Che consideri attenuanti, che spenda in campagne di sensibilizzazione contro chi truffa i vecchietti. Che restituisca i soldi a chi ha creduto a Vanna Marchi.
> 
> ...


Si è causa del proprio male quando si intrattengono relazioni masochistiche. In quel caso sono d'accordo con te.
Non sono assolutamente d'accordo invece quando si intrattengono relazioni all'apparenza del tutto normali e appaganti e poi ti accorgi che quell'altro ti ha fatto fesso. E non mi riferisco solo al tradimento. Ma anche ad altre questioni.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma infatti la mia situazione ha davvero poco in comune con quella di antares.
> E' la personalità e il modo di comportarsi di lei che mi sembra abbastanza lampante e corrisponde alla classica tipologia che ho cercato di descrivere.
> Ripeto anche a te che non c'è acredine da parte mia sei sonfronti. C'è solo indignazione per un comportamento che esula assoltamente dal tradimento.
> La mia indignazione sarebbe la stessa se dicesse che si spupazza un tipo, al quale fa credere di essere innamorata, e intanto se lo tiene buono finché capita qualcosa di meglio. La mi areazione sarebbe la stessa.
> ...



Io l'acredine non l'ho vista.
Che l'indignazione sia più aspra perchè lei ti ricorda la tua ex, è difficile non pensarlo, ma non importa, la cosa bella dei forum è per l'appunto il ventaglio di opinioni e reazioni di chi legge e risponde.

Personalmente, tendo a concordare con la tua analisi.


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

la cosa bella è ... ci troviamo su tradi ... :smile: ... 

in che cosa consiste esattamente la co-responsabilità nella storia di Diletta?
Della moglie di Lothar? ... Prese in giro, che con la persona stessa, non centra tanto ... 
Mi sforzo ... ma che responsabilità vi è da assumere? Una volta che si sa, ok ... ma prima?

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Credevo che il mio passato avesse condizionato la tua voglia di confrontarti con me. Sono contenta che non sia così.


MK. Credimi sulla parola.
Io mi faccio talmente i fatti miei, che del tuo passato so pochissimo, se non in minima parte quello che si è letto nel Forum (sostanzialmente insulti, poco utili per capire cosa sia successo veramente).
Ho solo un paio di amiche qui dentro e con loro ho parlato di tantissime cose, ma sempre molto poco del Forum.
Quello che so di te lo conosco più che altro dall'unica sera in cui ci siamo visti. Ormai son passati anche parecchi anni (8 o 9 più o meno)

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> MK. Credimi sulla parola.
> Io mi faccio talmente i fatti miei, che del tuo passato so pochissimo, se non in minima parte quello che si è letto nel Forum (sostanzialmente insulti, poco utili per capire cosa sia successo veramente).
> Ho solo un paio di amiche qui dentro e con loro ho parlato di tantissime cose, ma sempre molto poco del Forum.
> Quello che so di te lo conosco più che altro dall'unica sera in cui ci siamo visti. Ormai son passati anche parecchi anni (8 o 9 più o meno)
> ...


Dicembre 2007. Secoli fa sì. Comunque grazie :smile:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io l'acredine non l'ho vista.
> *Che l'indignazione sia più aspra perchè lei ti ricorda la tua ex, è difficile non pensarlo*, ma non importa, la cosa bella dei forum è per l'appunto il ventaglio di opinioni e reazioni di chi legge e risponde.
> 
> Personalmente, tendo a concordare con la tua analisi.


Ma infatti questo non l'ho negato. Ma un conto è l'indignazione (che è un sentimento generale), un conto l'acredine (che è invece un sentimento verso una persona specifica).
Quando si parla si sentimenti, sofferenze e di vita in generale, non si può parlare sempre con toni da libro di sociologia.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la cosa bella è ... ci troviamo su tradi ... :smile: ...
> 
> ...


La moglie di Lothar credo sappia benissimo della situazione. Ma Lothar, nonostante le avventure da adolescente alla ricerca di conferme sul proprio potere seduttivo, credo sia innamorato della moglie. E forse è quello per lei che conta.
Io non lo accetterei. Ma io sono io. Mi sono sposato dopo un tradimento 'leggero', ho chiesto un'assunzione di responsabilità, e c'è stata (almeno per qualche tempo). Poi si è innamorato, non l'ho scoperto, lo sentivo, lui ha continuato a negare fino all'ultimo. E ho chiesto io la separazione. Certo avessi saputo quello che sarebbe successo poi e si potesse tornare indietro forse non lo rifarei. Mi sarei sacrificata e non sarei la donna che sono adesso, però lui ci sarebbe ancora. Forse.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La tua grande maturità e obiettività nel giudicare questa storia si vede quando fai paragoni del genere, che non stanno nè in cielo, nè in terra.
> :up:


Per quale motivo scusa? 
Vedi che non capisci? Non capisci che io non provo acredine verso Antares, ma indignazione per come si comporta e per quello che tuttosommato non nega di essere. Il paragone era per far capire che sono due sentimenti molto diversi.
Se provi acredine vuol dire che non hai superato una determinata cosa. Se provi indignazione invece significa che hai metabolizzato tutto quanto, ma sai anche quanto è brutto e quanta sofferenza può generare negli altri un tal comportamento.
In questo momento ad esempio tu provi antipatia e un po' di acredine nei miei confronti, al contrario di MK. E non negarlo.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> La moglie di Lothar credo sappia benissimo della situazione. Ma Lothar, nonostante le avventure da adolescente alla ricerca di conferme sul proprio potere seduttivo, credo sia innamorato della moglie. E forse è quello per lei che conta.
> Io non lo accetterei. Ma io sono io. Mi sono sposato dopo un tradimento 'leggero', ho chiesto un'assunzione di responsabilità, e c'è stata (almeno per qualche tempo). Poi si è innamorato, non l'ho scoperto, lo sentivo, lui ha continuato a negare fino all'ultimo. E ho chiesto io la separazione. Certo avessi saputo quello che sarebbe successo poi e si potesse tornare indietro forse non lo rifarei. Mi sarei sacrificata e non sarei la donna che sono adesso, però lui ci sarebbe ancora. Forse.


Io non sono così convinto che la moglie di Lothar sappia qualcosa. Ma qui la verità non la sa neppure Lothar, bensì solo sua moglie.
In ogni caso, una volta stabilito che lei possa anche sapere qualcosa, se decide di stare con lui lo fa consapevolmente. Prima di sapere lo faceva inconsapevolmente (e non credo che la sua inconsapevolezza possa essere una colpa).
Però il matrimonio di Lothar è ben diverso rispetto alla situazione di questa ragazza di 24 anni. Lothar è quasi certamente innamorato di sua moglie, come hai scritto tu. E' un marito che probabilmente non le fa mancare nulla e penso che sia anche molto premuroso. Qui c'è poi un matrimonio in ballo..una famiglia. E un marito che si fa qualche avventura fuori porta, senza coinvolgimenti o casini. Non condivido, ma in questo caso non mi indigno. Anzi...sorrido anche della sua bonaria ingenuità.
Quji c'è una tizia a 24 anni che ha due fidanzati. E sta a lì a cercare un motivo per scegliere, quando sa benissimo anche lei che non le andrà mai bene nè l'uno nè l'altro. Dite che non bisogna indignarsi di fronte a cotanto egoismo e assoluta indifferenza per gli altri? Beh..io non ce la faccio. Io mi indigno. E dò il mio contributo in questo modo..Indignandomi.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente tu stesso hai ammesso che lei ti ricorda la tua ex.
> Primo, Antares NON è la tua EX, dunque non sai chi sia e ogni tua opinione è piena di pregiudizi.
> Secondo, un omicidio è cosa ben più grave e intollerabile di un tradimento e trovo veramente ridicolo paragonare l'indignazione naturale verso certe vicende penali gravissime all'indignazione verso la vicenda privata di una ragazza che, tutto sommato, per ora è l'unica che piange.
> 
> ...


Forse ancora non ti è chiaro, sebbene lo abbia scritto solo qui almeno 3 0 4 volte, che io non parteggio per i traditi o i traditori, anche perché nella mia vita sono stato sia l'uno che l'altro.
Io parteggio invece per tutto ciò che sta agli antipodi dell'egoismo fine a sè stesso. Io mi indigno di fronte a certi comportamenti, certo. Tutti siamo capaci di indignarci di fronte alle tragedie, ma quasi nessuno si indigna più di fronte a certi comportamenti. Io invece non ci riesco a non indignarmi. Scusami se sono uno stronzo, insensibile, che perde un pochettino l'aplomb inglese di fronte a certe vicende.
Senti un po'..ma tutti quelli che hanno sottoscritto i miei post? Ti stanno sulle balle anche tutti loro? Loro invece ti stanno simpatici solo perché hanno evitato di esprimersi?
Ci credi se ti dico che qui chi la sta prendendo sul personale non è neppure Antares, ma sei solo tu? C'è anche chi le ha dato della puttana (non di certo io) però lo stronzo che non capisce nulla e che fa paragoni assurdi sono io.
Sei fuori strada. Io ho manifestato in termini accesi la mia indignazione. mi sembra ovvio. Ma non ho nulla di personale contro Antares, che non solo mi ricorda in questi comportamenti una mia ex, ma moltissime altre persone che ho poi incontrato in futuro, ma che ho accuratamente evitato.
Lei non nega di essere esageratamente egoista. Lo ha anche confermato. Ma si giustifica dicendo che ha avuto una vita difficile, che lei è così e che per ora non ha voglia di cambiare. Tu puoi solidazzare con lei, ci mancherebbe altro. Ma trovarle delle giustificazioni mi sempra un po' patetico.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao

scusa Principessa ... i tradimenti, hanno un peso sulla collettività, invece. 

quante terapie, quanti divorzi e mamme e o papa sotto la soglia minima,
con bambini che crescono in povertà ... senza poter frequentare una passione,
perché il budget separato non lo permette più ... frustrazione su frustrazione ... 

costi su costi, che tocca pagare alla comunità, altro che ... 
certo, non tutti i casi finiscono in modo drammatico ... ma ha un suo peso ... 

sienne


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu non parteggi, accusi e basta. *E' normale non indignarsi per tradimenti, adulteri, fatti di corna altrui. Non siamo nel Medioevo, queste cose appartengono alla sfera privata di ognuno di noi e vanno considerate per il loro peso sulla collettività, che è pari a ZERO.
> 
> Se posso permettermi ti vorrei dire che la collettività è più o meno la risultante di come le persone si comportano nel loro piccolo. Il peso di persone profondamente egoiste sulla società non è affatto pari a ZERO come tu puoi pensare. Certo..il singolo evento non conta nulla. Ma la società è sostanzialmente lo specchio di quello che tutti noi facciamo, di come ci comportiamo e di quali sono i nostri valori.
> Non è il tradimento o l'adulterio che è causa di indignazione ti ripeto, ma il comportamento e i motivi che sono alla base di tale comportamento.
> ...


Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa sienne, ma tutto questo non dipende dai tradimenti. Le separazioni e i divorzi possono avere altre mille cause e comunque, nei paesi civili, i genitori separati e single possono avere una vita decente.
> In Italia non è così perché è un paese che non tutela adeguatamente il suo popolo. *Non tutela la maternità, non tutela i giovani, i disoccupati e le norme sul lavoro sono carenti e sfavorevoli ai lavoratori. È molto difficile per chiunque vivere da solo e mantenere figli. Ma dovrebbe essere un diritto.
> Basterebbe avere norme migliori, in tema di lavoro, senza dover scomodare lo stato, che comunque dà molto poco per l'assistenza sociale.
> 
> ...


E secondo te chi dovrebbe occuparsi di questo? Lo Stato mi risponderai..E da chi è fatto lo Stato?

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa sienne, ma tutto questo non dipende dai tradimenti. Le separazioni e i divorzi possono avere altre mille cause e comunque, nei paesi civili, i genitori separati e single possono avere una vita decente.
> In Italia non è così perché è un paese che non tutela adeguatamente il suo popolo. Non tutela la maternità, non tutela i giovani, i disoccupati e le norme sul lavoro sono carenti e sfavorevoli ai lavoratori. È molto difficile per chiunque vivere da solo e mantenere figli. Ma dovrebbe essere un diritto.
> Basterebbe avere norme migliori, in tema di lavoro, senza dover scomodare lo stato, che comunque dà molto poco per l'assistenza sociale.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

no, non lo è ... 

il tradimento ... comporta un susseguirsi di atti, che comporta un modo di porsi ...
un modo di porsi verso le difficoltà che si possono creare ... sia solo con se stessi o di coppia. 
certo, vi sono anche i tradimenti senza un coinvolgimento emotivo o quant'altro ... 

In poche parole, un non saper affrontare ... 
Un cercare di arraffare il meglio per se stessi,
dimenticandoci, che non viviamo soli ... 

Un tradimento, che significa ingannare l'altro, porta con se tanto malessere. 
Per molti è un trauma ... e come tale va elaborato e spesso vi è bisogno d'aiuto. 
Non so in Italia ... ma qui, paghiamo un occhio solo per le terapie ... 
E se leggi qui, molti stanno sotto terapia ... non ti sfiora così, spetinandoti un po'. 

Comunque ... l'egoismo è il veleno di una comunità, e una comunità per un egoismo ... 
Il compito è ... trovare un equilibrio sano e farci il meno male possibile ... avendo palle ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, non lo è ...
> 
> ...


Ecco..prova a spiegarglielo tu. Io non ci riesco. Son bigotto 

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ecco..prova a spiegarglielo tu. Io non ci riesco. Son bigotto
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao 

si potrebbe pensare anche, le le piaci ... 
l'animo umano è tanto complesso ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, non lo è ...
> 
> ...


Io non trovo che il tradimento sia un atto di egoismo. E' un atto di ribellione. Si inganna chi vuole essere ingannato. Le terapie costano anche qui (privatamente, ci sono i consultori pubblici ma non sai chi ti capita, non puoi scegliere) e non tutti però vanno in terapia. Per non parlare degli eccessi, dei quali purtroppo sentiamo parlare tutti i giorni. Uomini che non accettano la fine di una storia. Anche qualche donna, più raramente però. La società dovrebbe dare il sostegno economico e psicologico, soprattutto quando sono figli di mezzo che non dovrebbero mai e poi mai venire usati da una parte o dall'altra. Il tradimento è il punto di non ritorno. Io non credo che non ci si accorga ma che sia meno doloroso non vedere. A 20 anni ci sta il non avere ancora compreso da che parte stare.


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che tu scrivi è vero solo se tu hai la consapevolezza che quella persona ti sta facendo del male.
> Quello che MK si ostina a non capire è che a volte la consapevolezza non ce l'hai perché la persona ti inganna.
> Se ti riempie di mazzate di ti accorgi che ti sta facendo del male. Ma se ti mette l'arsenico a piccole dosi tutte le sere nella minestra te ne accorgi solo quando è troppo tardi
> 
> Buscopann


:up::up::up:

non solo, ti rassicura e ti dice 'ti amo' 'ma cosa ti viene in mente?'  e tu dormi sonni tranquilli.


----------



## disincantata (16 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MK
> 
> non è sempre così. :smile:
> io me ne resi conto e come. Ma lui lo attribuiva ad un momento suo,
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## perplesso (16 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Non è appagante per niente perplesso, per questo vi ho scritto. Non riesco a scegliere perchè so che comporterebbe una perdita in un modo o nell altro, e penso di essere troppo vigliacca per affrontarne il dolore.


Però perdonami.....ti contraddici  Il coraggio di iscriverti qui e raccontare la tua storia e renderti disponibile a ricevere critiche anche rudi lo hai avuto.

Vuol dire che il coraggio di affrontare questi 2 ragazzi e dirgli che quello che credevi amore invece è un calesse in te stessa ce l'hai.

Si tratta invece di capire se VUOI farlo.    se già ti poni il dilemma vuol dire che la tua coscienza sta lavorando.   magari ti serve ancora tempo per radunare lo spirito per agire.   non tanto tempo,mi e ti auguro 

Dici che non ti vuoi crogiolare in questa situazione,ora dimostra che è vero


----------



## perplesso (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che sono fortemente e radicatamente per uno Stato che protegga i deboli.
> Che punisca le truffe.
> Che segua i giovani, che dia seconde opportunità etc etc. Che consideri attenuanti, che spenda in campagne di sensibilizzazione contro chi truffa i vecchietti. Che restituisca i soldi a chi ha creduto a Vanna Marchi.
> 
> ...


Mah...discordanti.  nel primo caso credi a Babbo Natale,nel secondo alla realtà.   però è un paragone che io non farei.

Non ricordo chi tempo fa aveva scritto qui sul forum che alle bambine bisognerebbe smettere di leggere fiabe tipo Cenerentola o Biancaneve o la Bella Addormentata.  Insomma insegnare loro che il Principe Azzurro non esiste e che occorre imparare ad accettare che un singolo uomo (o una singola donna) non possono essere onnicomprensivi.

Il che NON vuol dire accontentarsi,sia chiaro. Vuol dire essere onesti.  con se stessi e con gli altri.

Imparare a riconoscere cosa è davvero importante per noi e cosa davvero è importante che gli altri che entrano in relazione con noi abbiano.

Imparando di conseguenza a dare il giusto peso alle cose NON importanti.   solo così si può creare una relazione pulita e duratura.

My 2 Cents


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah...discordanti.  nel primo caso credi a Babbo Natale,nel secondo alla realtà.   però è un paragone che io non farei.
> 
> Non ricordo chi tempo fa aveva scritto qui sul forum che alle bambine bisognerebbe smettere di leggere fiabe tipo Cenerentola o Biancaneve o la Bella Addormentata.  Insomma insegnare loro che il Principe Azzurro non esiste e che occorre imparare ad accettare che un singolo uomo (o una singola donna) non possono essere onnicomprensivi.
> 
> ...



Non si tratta di credere o non credere.
Il mio ideale è, che uno Stato faccia quello, e che io faccia quell'altro.

(Cmq che si tratti di Babbo Natale è eccessivo dai, il nostro Stato è tutto tranne che ideale ma il nostro sistema legislativo non schiaffa in galera per tutta la vita tranne che in casi estremi, riconosce il reato di truffa, le campagne contro le truffe ai vecchietti ci sono, e a quanto ne so -spero di non sbagliarmi- un poco di soldi dovrebbero ritornare ai truffati da Vanna Marchi)


----------



## perplesso (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non si tratta di credere o non credere.
> Il mio ideale è, che uno Stato faccia quello, e che io faccia quell'altro.
> 
> (Cmq che si tratti di Babbo Natale è eccessivo dai, il nostro Stato è tutto tranne che ideale ma il nostro sistema legislativo non schiaffa in galera per tutta la vita tranne che in casi estremi, riconosce il reato di truffa, le campagne contro le truffe ai vecchietti ci sono, e a quanto ne so -spero di non sbagliarmi- un poco di soldi dovrebbero ritornare ai truffati da Vanna Marchi)


Guarda sul caso Vanna Marchi potrei tenerti qui per giorni,avendo elementi di primissima mano su cui basarmi 

sul resto...confermo che credere allo "stato" è come credere a Vanna Marchi.   ma discuterne qui farebbe deragliare il 3d di Antares e non sarebbe carino


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Guarda sul caso Vanna Marchi potrei tenerti qui per giorni,*avendo elementi di primissima mano su cui basarmi*
> 
> sul resto...confermo che credere allo "stato" è come credere a Vanna Marchi.   ma discuterne qui farebbe deragliare il 3d di Antares e non sarebbe carino



Mi spiace...


----------



## perplesso (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace...


se pensi a coinvolgimenti personali,sei fuori strada 

diciamo che ho avuto la possibilità di studiare il caso da una prospettiva.....diversa


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se pensi a coinvolgimenti personali,sei fuori strada
> 
> diciamo che ho avuto la possibilità di studiare il caso da una prospettiva.....diversa



Ops, è vero... ora mi viene in mente che avevi parlato una volta della tua professione...

Comunque non pensavo a un coinvolgimento personale TUO, piuttosto un parente. Magari anziano.


----------



## perplesso (16 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ops, è vero... ora mi viene in mente che avevi parlato una volta della tua professione...
> 
> Comunque non pensavo a un coinvolgimento personale TUO, piuttosto un parente. Magari anziano.


eventualmente possiamo continuare il discorso in altra sede.  sennò Antares si ritrova il 3d occupato


----------



## Fantastica (16 Febbraio 2014)

*Quelli che si indignano*

... è tra parentesi e non è un giudizio su Buscopann... ma l'Italia è piena di indignati. L'indignazione è spesso la scusa per non fare il bene; per rovesciare su altri i nostri danni; per mascherare le nostre deficienze nei fatti.
Sospetto di chi si scandalizza e di chi si indigna, perché è un atto astratto spesso contro categorie, è un atto superficiale, è un atto rabbioso. Insomma, non mi piace.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... è tra parentesi e non è un giudizio su Buscopann... ma l'Italia è piena di indignati. L'indignazione è spesso la scusa per non fare il bene; per rovesciare su altri i nostri danni; per mascherare le nostre deficienze nei fatti.
> Sospetto di chi si scandalizza e di chi si indigna, perché è un atto astratto spesso contro categorie, è un atto superficiale, è un atto rabbioso. Insomma, non mi piace.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Sai che hai scritto una cosa che ho sentito proprio oggi in predica?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... è tra parentesi e non è un giudizio su Buscopann... ma l'Italia è piena di indignati. L'indignazione è spesso la scusa per non fare il bene; per rovesciare su altri i nostri danni; per mascherare le nostre deficienze nei fatti.
> Sospetto di chi si scandalizza e di chi si indigna, perché è un atto astratto spesso contro categorie, è un atto superficiale, è un atto rabbioso. Insomma, non mi piace.


Questo era il Vangelo, da lì sono partiti a dire proprio che siamo pieni di persone che giudicano.
E si è concluso che nessun uomo ha il diritto di giudicare un altro uomo.

Gesù disse ai suoi discepoli: " Non pensate che io sia venuto ad abolire la Legge o i Profeti; non son venuto per abolire, ma per dare compimento.
In verità vi dico: finché non siano passati il cielo e la terra, non passerà neppure un iota o un segno dalla legge, senza che tutto sia compiuto.
Chi dunque trasgredirà uno solo di questi precetti, anche minimi, e insegnerà agli uomini a fare altrettanto, sarà considerato minimo nel regno dei cieli. Chi invece li osserverà e li insegnerà agli uomini, sarà considerato grande nel regno dei cieli.
Poiché io vi dico: se la vostra giustizia non supererà quella degli scribi e dei farisei, non entrerete nel regno dei cieli.
Avete inteso che fu detto agli antichi: Non uccidere; chi avrà ucciso sarà sottoposto a giudizio.
Ma io vi dico: chiunque si adira con il proprio fratello, sarà sottoposto a giudizio. Chi poi dice al fratello: stupido, sarà sottoposto al sinedrio; e chi gli dice: pazzo, sarà sottoposto al fuoco della Geenna.
Se dunque presenti la tua offerta sull'altare e lì ti ricordi che tuo fratello ha qualche cosa contro di te,
lascia lì il tuo dono davanti all'altare e và prima a riconciliarti con il tuo fratello e poi torna ad offrire il tuo dono.
Mettiti presto d'accordo con il tuo avversario mentre sei per via con lui, perché l'avversario non ti consegni al giudice e il giudice alla guardia e tu venga gettato in prigione.
In verità ti dico: non uscirai di là finché tu non abbia pagato fino all'ultimo spicciolo!
Avete inteso che fu detto: Non commettere adulterio;
ma io vi dico: chiunque guarda una donna per desiderarla, ha gia commesso adulterio con lei nel suo cuore.
Se il tuo occhio destro ti è occasione di scandalo, cavalo e gettalo via da te: conviene che perisca uno dei tuoi membri, piuttosto che tutto il tuo corpo venga gettato nella Geenna.
E se la tua mano destra ti è occasione di scandalo, tagliala e gettala via da te: conviene che perisca uno dei tuoi membri, piuttosto che tutto il tuo corpo vada a finire nella Geenna.
Fu pure detto: Chi ripudia la propria moglie, le dia l'atto di ripudio;
ma io vi dico: chiunque ripudia sua moglie, eccetto il caso di concubinato, la espone all'adulterio e chiunque sposa una ripudiata, commette adulterio.
Avete anche inteso che fu detto agli antichi: Non spergiurare, ma adempi con il Signore i tuoi giuramenti;
ma io vi dico: non giurate affatto: né per il cielo, perché è il trono di Dio;
né per la terra, perché è lo sgabello per i suoi piedi; né per Gerusalemme, perché è la città del gran re.
Non giurare neppure per la tua testa, perché non hai il potere di rendere bianco o nero un solo capello.
Sia invece il vostro parlare sì, sì; no, no; il di più viene dal maligno.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2014)

*I problemi della doppia vita.*

In un circolo letterario di signore bene si leggono dei libri e poi li si commenta.
Le nostre eroine leggono Madame Bovary.

Poi si ritrovano a parlare di Emma Bovary.
Ecco che per alcune Emma è na troia, ecco che per altre un'eroina, ecco che per altre il testo è misogeno...ecc...ecc..ecc...

Poi una fa...
Care signore, io ho sempre pensato male di Emma Bovary, fin dai tempi del liceo, poi però mi sono trovata a vivere come lei e ho cambiato opinione su di lei.


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se ti incazzi con te stessa, potresti almeno cercare di essere una persona migliore e di maturare. Se non lo fai vuol dire che ti piace restare quella che sei e sei anche una grande ipocrita a venirci a dire che ti incazzi con te stessa.
> Te lo ripeto.. Non venirla a raccontare a chi ha quasi il doppio dei tuoi anni.
> E aggiungo solo una cosa. Mi pare che ci sia parecchia gente che ha sottoscritto in toto tutto quello che ho scritto. Io sono l'unico che te le ha cantate e te la ha suonate. Molti non l'hanno fatto semplicemente perché hanno preferito farsi i fatti loro o perché lo avevo già fatto io.
> Principessa non ti ha capita a mio avviso. Principessa è stata solidale con te. E quando qualcuno è solidale con noi, soprattutto quando siamo molto giovani, entriamo in empatia e sosteniamo che sia l'unico che ci capisca.
> ...


Leggendo qualche post sei gia riuscito a capire la mia natura..ammazza che psicologo. 
E riesci anche a prevedere quello che farò! 
Le tue abilità mi sorprendono sempre di più  

Se è facendo della facile morale che si acquista popolarità, allora spero proprio di rimanere impopolare.
Vedi io accetto le opinioni di tutti..ma i giudizi di nessuno. 

Mentre tu hai un erezione ogni volta che sentenzi e qualcuno ti da ragione, pensando che me le stai "cantando e suonando",  io sorrido. Perché è sempre bello essere utili a qualcuno, anche solo per farlo sfogare. E io credo di averti fatto  sfogare un bel pò con questo topic


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me non l'hai superata affatto perchè altrimenti avresti meno acredine e non rivedresti la tua ex in lei.
> 
> Antares è un'altra persona. Tu da due righe ti arroghi la presunzione di sapere chi è, cosa pensa e cosa prova??
> 
> ...


Ormai è come parlare ad un muro principessa.. tra un pò organizza una petizione per farti bannare a causa della tua comprensione nei miei confronti. Occhio!


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì due fidanzati. Perchè con entrambi ha l'uomo che vorrebbe. Non dico sia giusto ma è così. E perdona una buona volta la parte tua che ha continuato ad amare una donna che non ti amava più .





Buscopann ha detto:


> Un bel ragionamento.
> Hitler ha sterminato milioni di ebrei. Non dico che sia giusto, ma è così.
> 
> Buscopann


RAGAZZIIIII ALT, chiarimento per tutti:
Io NON sono fidanzata con tutti e 2. Io ho solo un fidanzato. L'amante non sa che siano tornati assieme quindi pensa che io sia SINGLE. NON pensa che io sia la sua fidanzata.

P.s. Ancora co sti paragoni buscopan? Non so, vuoi metterci pure francisco franco? Ahahaha


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Posso suggerire di porre attenzione a quello di cui si sta parlando?
> 
> Nel senso... specifichiamo... stiamo parlando di antares e dei due poveracci? O in generale? O di Buscopann?
> 
> ...


Ma infatti io non ho mai detto che loro meritino questa situazione..
Vi ho parlato dei loro problemi solo per spiegarvi com erano i rapporti, i punti di forza e di debolezza, non per giustificare il mio comportamento. 

Quello che avevo lasciato era il mio attuale fidanzato ufficiale. Dopo qualche mese siamo ritornati, più che altro perché facciamo parte della stessa comitiva ed era impossibile per entrambi dimenticarci, soprattutto per via della "chimica" che c'è tra noi ( a livello fisico).


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavo pensando che sono fortemente e radicatamente per uno Stato che protegga i deboli.
> Che punisca le truffe.
> Che segua i giovani, che dia seconde opportunità etc etc. Che consideri attenuanti, che spenda in campagne di sensibilizzazione contro chi truffa i vecchietti. Che restituisca i soldi a chi ha creduto a Vanna Marchi.
> 
> ...


Geniale.
Non credo però che sia possibile evitare di poter essere vittima. A meno che di non fidarsi mai.


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu non parteggi, accusi e basta. E' normale non indignarsi per tradimenti, adulteri, fatti di corna altrui. Non siamo nel Medioevo, queste cose appartengono alla sfera privata di ognuno di noi e vanno considerate per il loro peso sulla collettività, che è pari a ZERO. Posso dire a una persona che tradisce che sbaglia, che è egoista, ma da qui a paragonarla con un omicida, come hai fatto tu, nemmeno troppo velatamente, ce ne vuole
> 
> Non sei stronzo, sei solo bigotto e maleducato, oltre ad essere un tantino infantile perchè fai la conta di chi è d'accordo con te e di chi non è d'accordo.
> Sinceramente io non sono all'asilo, non devo discutere per avere ragione, ma semmai per non far scappare le persone interessanti che approdano qui, come spesso succede, grazie a quelli come te.
> ...


Infatti principessa, come ho scritto poco fa io accetto le OPINIONI di tutti.  Invece con gli insulti mi diverto, e coi giudizi..beh quelli sono i peggiori perché non me ne faccio nulla. E buscopann non ha fatto altro che giudicare senza mai tentare di mettersi nei miei panni e soprattutto SENZA APPROFONDIRE la mia situazione ( mi ha mai fatto domande sulla mia storia per capire meglio? No, sono stata io ad aggiungere altro, ma anche se non l avessi fatto lui avrebbe continuato la sua crociata contro un post dove raccontavo ben poco )

Concordo anche sulla maleducazione perché mandarti a fanculo in polentonese solo perché non sei d'accordo con lui mi sembra molto poco civile. 
Mi dispiace che tu sia venuta qui, dedicandomi tempo leggendomi e rispondendomi, per poi doverti subire la sua rabbia.


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Però perdonami.....ti contraddici  Il coraggio di iscriverti qui e raccontare la tua storia e renderti disponibile a ricevere critiche anche rudi lo hai avuto.
> 
> Vuol dire che il coraggio di affrontare questi 2 ragazzi e dirgli che quello che credevi amore invece è un calesse in te stessa ce l'hai.
> 
> ...



Ciao perplesso 

Beh per me sono due cose diverse il confessarmi virtualmente con degli sconosciuti e il dire a uno dei due ( o tutti e due) è finita, ciao. 
È diverso perché lasciare comporterebbe sofferenza sia per loro che per me. 
Ricevere insulti/confidarmi con degli estranei invece non mi comporta nessuna sofferenza. 
Io VOGLIO scegliere, è chiaro, o non sarei qui a sbattermi. Voglio scegliere perché loro non meritano questo. E  voglio scegliere perché ho bisogno di serenità.
Spero anch io di farlo asap.


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In un circolo letterario di signore bene si leggono dei libri e poi li si commenta.
> Le nostre eroine leggono Madame Bovary.
> 
> Poi si ritrovano a parlare di Emma Bovary.
> ...



OT: Madame Bovary è uno dei miei romanzi preferiti. 
Lo so, non ti sorprenderà ahaha


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso
> 
> Beh per me sono due cose diverse il confessarmi virtualmente con degli sconosciuti e il dire a uno dei due ( o tutti e due) è finita, ciao.
> È diverso perché lasciare comporterebbe sofferenza sia per loro che per me.
> ...


Confidarsi con degli sconosciuti ha il vantaggio che puoi vedere punti di vista diversi dai tuoi che difficilmente potresti avere da un amico.
Un amico, per definizione, è dalla tua parte ed evita di dire quello che potrebbe farti soffrire o, peggio ancora, potrebbe intaccare il vostro rapporto. 
Se rifiuti i commenti di chi vedi "contr" di te, il confronto cade, finisci per essere sulla difensiva e irrigidirti nella situazione che hai presentato come problematica per te.
Perché per te questa situazione è problematica? Dici che potresti continuare a lungo perché, a causa della distanza, potrebbero i due restare all'oscuro l'uno dell'altro.
Sorvolando sul fatto che non credo che non dimenticherai qualche coperchio, cosa ti rende inquieta?


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Confidarsi con degli sconosciuti ha il vantaggio che puoi vedere punti di vista diversi dai tuoi che difficilmente potresti avere da un amico.
> Un amico, per definizione, è dalla tua parte ed evita di dire quello che potrebbe farti soffrire o, peggio ancora, potrebbe intaccare il vostro rapporto.
> Se rifiuti i commenti di chi vedi "contr" di te, il confronto cade, finisci per essere sulla difensiva e irrigidirti nella situazione che hai presentato come problematica per te.
> Perché per te questa situazione è problematica? Dici che potresti continuare a lungo perché, a causa della distanza, potrebbero i due restare all'oscuro l'uno dell'altro.
> Sorvolando sul fatto che non credo che non dimenticherai qualche coperchio, cosa ti rende inquieta?


Sono d'accordo.  È uno dei motivi per cui ho scritto qui, volevo opinioni da gente fuori dal  mio contesto, a volte le situazioni si capiscono meglio guardandole dall esterno. Io comunque non rifiuto il confronto con nessuno, infatti ho sempre risposto anche a chi era "contro" di me ( eufemismo ) e alcuni interventi "sfavorevoli" ( vedi Conte ) mi hanno fatto riflettere molto, ma di giudizi statici me ne faccio poco ( non mi riferisco a te ). 

Mi chiedi cos'è che mi rende inquieta, perché questa situazione è per me problematica. 
È problematica perché mi costringe a mentire spesso, poi son due rapporti vissuti a metà perché se ad esempio volessi partire con uno dei due non potrei farlo..mi rende inquieta sapere che feriro inevitabilmente qualcuno, e che potrei fare una scelta di cui potrei pentirmi.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu non parteggi, accusi e basta. E' normale non indignarsi per tradimenti, adulteri, fatti di corna altrui. Non siamo nel Medioevo, queste cose appartengono alla sfera privata di ognuno di noi e vanno considerate per il loro peso sulla collettività, che è pari a ZERO. Posso dire a una persona che tradisce che sbaglia, che è egoista, ma da qui a paragonarla con un omicida, come hai fatto tu, nemmeno troppo velatamente, ce ne vuole
> 
> Non sei stronzo, sei solo bigotto e maleducato, oltre ad essere un tantino infantile perchè fai la conta di chi è d'accordo con te e di chi non è d'accordo.
> Sinceramente io non sono all'asilo, non devo discutere per avere ragione, ma semmai per non far scappare le persone interessanti che approdano qui, come spesso succede, grazie a quelli come te.
> ...


Entro qui avendo perso gran parte il filo del discorso ma qualcosa mi dice che ci si è spostato poco. L'unica cosa saggia che dovrebbe fare Antares è scegliere o chiudere con entrambi ancora è immatura non lo farà. Sul neretto trovo il suo approccio all'argomento molto discutibile,  se la propria vita è stata difficile non è che siamo giustificati a nulla in teoria, in pratica o si parla dei propri problemi pregressi per capire da dove scaturiscano certe difficoltà o si sta zitti assolutamente : ho avuto una vita difficile e nemmeno lo accenno perché non voglio parlarne ... Il suo  tirare il sasso e nasconder la mano mi sta un po' sulle palle lo dico sinceramente e lo trovo un pararsi il culo verso i giudizi che non la confortano ( difetto riscontrato qui in vari utenti che aggiustano il tiro del loro modo di essere in corsa )


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Questo lo pensi tu che hai una visione limitata e statica delle persone. Il giudizio su una persona non può e non deve fermarsi alle sue vicende sentimentali.
> Che ne sai antares come è, nel resto dei rapporti umani? Sai com'è come lavoratrice? Come amica? Come cittadina? No e non puoi saperlo.
> Una persona ha mille aspetti, mille maschere. Il conte ha cercato di spiegartelo prima, con un esempio sicuramente più estremo. Ci sta che non ci arrivi ma da qui a dire che il traditore è un egoista e basta, con tutti... sei proprio fuori strada.
> Per me danneggia molto di più la collettività uno che, esercitando il suo diritto di voto, sceglie PDL o PD, rispetto a una persona che mette le corna. Se uno tradisce sono affari suoi, è la sua vita privata, non la mia. A maggior ragione se viene qui a "confessarsi", invece di nascondere tutto con ipocrisia, merita RISPETTO.
> ...


Guarda..Evidenzio solo il neretto perché mi sono stufato di parlare a vanvera.
Ti faccio un breve riassunto " hai letto tutti i miei post e non hai capito un fico secco di quello che è il mio pensiero nei riguardi del tradimento".
Rileggi se hai voglia. Altrimenti pazienza. E' impossibile avere un confronto con chi non capisce quello che c'è scritto.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... è tra parentesi e non è un giudizio su Buscopann... ma l'Italia è piena di indignati. L'indignazione è spesso la scusa per non fare il bene; per rovesciare su altri i nostri danni; per mascherare le nostre deficienze nei fatti.
> Sospetto di chi si scandalizza e di chi si indigna, perché è un atto astratto spesso contro categorie, è un atto superficiale, è un atto rabbioso. Insomma, non mi piace.


Io invece credo che sia importante indignarsi. Ma all'indignazione deve seguire ovviamente una reazione. La quale non presuppone che uno debba vestirsi da supereroe e scendere in strada a combattere il male, ma comportarsi semplicemente nella nostra quotidianità con maggiore amore e rispetto per il prossimo.
E' sbagliato invece non far nulla. Ad esempio non andare semplicemente a votare perché tanto non cambierebbe niente, perché tanto sono tutti dei marcioni. Alla fine questi marcioni sono più o meno lo specchio della nostra società. Se tutti noi, nel nostro piccolo, tenessimo comportamenti rispettosi verso il prossimo le cose cambierebbero eccome. Invece ci ritroviamo i marcioni, perché alla fine sono un po' come la maggior parte di noi.
Se non ci si indigna, difficilmente la società potrà cambiare. Puoi cercare di capire i motivi che stanno alla base di un gesto, di un modo di agire ecc. ma una volta che hai capito che alla base di tutto c'è solo un estremo egoismo perché è sbagliato indignarsi? Il cambiamento parte proprio dall'indignazione, alla quale deve ovviamente seguire una reazione.
Questo Paese si è concesso il lusso di avere Berlusconi a capo del Governo per 20 anni proprio perché molta gente ha perso la capacità di indignarsi. E si è concesso il lusso di avere in generale una classe politica di questa portata sempre per gli stessi motivi.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Leggendo qualche post sei gia riuscito a capire la mia natura..ammazza che psicologo.
> E riesci anche a prevedere quello che farò!
> Le tue abilità mi sorprendono sempre di più
> 
> ...


Perché ti focalizzi solo sui toni e le eventuali sfumature del linguaggio e non sulla sostanza?
C'è chi ti può dire le cose con un braccio attorno alla spalla, ma in un forum puoi trovare anche chi te le dice a muso duro.
Tu vedi maleducazione in un "va a dà via i ciap" (quando a Milano è un modo assolutamente goliardico di sottolineare una cavolata e non è proprio sinonimo del corrispondente italiano). Tu ritieni di non fartene nulla della mia indignazione per il tuo comportamento e degli eventuali giudizi della gente. 
Non ti rendi conto invece che forse dovresti scendere da quel piedistallo e dovresti poi cominciare a trovare una ragione non per scegliere, ma per metterti in discussione. Cosa che non fai minimamente, se non a parole. 
Invece di focalizzarti su ciò che reputi un giudizio, una parola maleducata o un tono aggressivo, guarda la sostanza e discutiamo di quello. Per il resto potrai sempre replicare a ciò che reputi un insulto, visto che da questo punto di vista te la cavi piuttosto bene. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao Conte
> Sai che non l'avevo mai vista da questa prospettiva?
> Mi sto accontentando. Hai ragione! Ma più che altro, mi sono accontentata in passato. Quando ho scelto una persona seguendo l'istinto, la passione e non la ragione. Quando ancora non c'era l'altro ma mi ero già resa conto che la relazione non andava, che non eravamo felici. E non ho avuto il coraggio di troncare.
> 
> Riguardo la pippa sulla personalità della vittimaeternamenteinsoddisfatta, devo contraddirti. Io non sono assolutamente il tipo di persona che ha da ridire su tutto e tutti, anzi sono molto tollerante e mi piace discutere con tutti. Infine, come ho detto a Buscopann,* preferirei davvero essere la vittima - almeno non avrei responsabilità e pressioni - ma ahimè mi ritrovo ad essere carnefice*.


e questa è ipocrisia elevata alla N dove N è bastantemente grande.
Tu non ti ritrovi.
Tu hai scelto.
Ma dato che il ruolo di carnefice non è proprio quello maggiormente gettonato, perchè non si può dissimulare di avere l'ascia in mano, fai il carnefice 'controvoglia'.
Faccio il carnefice perchè le circostanze mi ci hanno portato ma davvero, davvero vorrei che la testa che cade nella cesta fosse la mia non si può leggere.
Almeno per rispetto alla vittima, che, se potesse scegliere...
Vedi, anche essere carnefici può avere un senso se si accettano le conseguenze che implica questa scelta.
Sul palco dell'esecuzione però, quella che può essere compatita è solo la vittima.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché ti focalizzi solo sui toni e le eventuali sfumature del linguaggio e non sulla sostanza?
> 
> 
> Buscopann


Perchè Antares è una donna no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Loro non sono mai attente a quello che DICI, ma solo a come e perchè glielo dici...no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... è tra parentesi e non è un giudizio su Buscopann... ma l'Italia è piena di indignati. L'indignazione è spesso la scusa per non fare il bene; per rovesciare su altri i nostri danni; per mascherare le nostre deficienze nei fatti.
> Sospetto di chi si scandalizza e di chi si indigna, perché è un atto astratto spesso contro categorie, è un atto superficiale, è un atto rabbioso. Insomma, non mi piace.


Ho un opinione diversa, opposta,  sull'indignazione. Altro che superficiale, è uno dei più profondi  sentimenti, più incarnato, più complesso e meno codardo che vi sia  nell'umano. E' l'indignazione che permette il giudizio, e poi l'azione  contro, sull'ingiustizia; è l'indignazione che ha fatto muovere persone  come Martin Luther King, Mandela, etc. E' l'indignazione che ti fa  levare in piedi, che ti fa dire no agli orrori, che ti impedisce,  sebbene possa essere egoisticamente per te comodo, di mettere in atto  gesti e comportamenti verso i quali hai un giudizio così negativo. E'  l'indignazione contro le barbarie infilitte agli animali che porta a  diventare vegetariani, è quella contro la violenza che ti fa diventare  antimilitarista o obiettore. L'Italia non è piena di indignati, l'Italia  è piena di cazzoni che apono la bocca e gli 'danno fiato', mettendosi  al riparo, così, dal formarsi un vero giudizio e dunque un'azione, altrimenti 20 anni di Berluscono non ce li saremmo beccati.  L'indignazione è potente, è ben altra cosa del generico malanimo tanto  per dire per poi tornare alla propria minima vita. E non è nemmeno  scandalizzarsi: per quello basta la chiesa e le beghine, lascio la cosa a  loro. Diciamo che per me le cose sono contrarie a quel che hai scritto tu: non mi piacciono, per niente, le  persone che non si indignano per nessuna cosa. E credo che la rabbia sia  una leva potente contro l'indifferenza verso ciò che ci circonda.  Quella, è superficiale; quella è da poco. Va a braccetto col  qualunquismo. Entrambe permettono alla destra e ai totalitarismo di  avanzare. Attenzione.


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso
> 
> Beh per me sono due cose diverse il confessarmi virtualmente con degli sconosciuti e il dire a uno dei due ( o tutti e due) è finita, ciao.
> È diverso perché lasciare comporterebbe sofferenza sia per loro che per me.
> ...





antares ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.  È uno dei motivi per cui ho scritto qui, volevo opinioni da gente fuori dal  mio contesto, a volte le situazioni si capiscono meglio guardandole dall esterno. Io comunque non rifiuto il confronto con nessuno, infatti ho sempre risposto anche a chi era "contro" di me ( eufemismo ) e alcuni interventi "sfavorevoli" ( vedi Conte ) mi hanno fatto riflettere molto, ma di giudizi statici me ne faccio poco ( non mi riferisco a te ).
> 
> Mi chiedi cos'è che mi rende inquieta, perché questa situazione è per me problematica.
> È problematica perché mi costringe a mentire spesso, poi son due rapporti vissuti a metà perché se ad esempio volessi partire con uno dei due non potrei farlo..mi rende inquieta sapere che feriro inevitabilmente qualcuno, e che potrei fare una scelta di cui potrei pentirmi.



Essere adulti significa (anche) dover sopportare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni e scelte.  Nel tuo caso,devi rassegnarti al fatto che farai soffrire loro e soffrirai anche tu.

Conosci entrambi e si spera abbastanza bene da saper usare le parole giuste. Assumiti la responsabilità di ciò che dirai e prendi in considerazione che potresti dover chiudere definitivamente con loro e che la chiusura possa essere molto ruvida.

Ad essere onesti intellettualmente magari si soffre inizialmente,ma nel mediolungo termine non ci si pente.  mai.

Esci dal guado,ne otterrai quella serenità che dici di desiderare


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Essere adulti significa (anche) dover sopportare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni e scelte. Nel tuo caso,devi rassegnarti al fatto che farai soffrire loro e soffrirai anche tu.
> 
> Conosci entrambi e si spera abbastanza bene da saper usare le parole giuste. Assumiti la responsabilità di ciò che dirai e prendi in considerazione che potresti dover chiudere definitivamente con loro e che la chiusura possa essere molto ruvida.
> 
> ...


non lo farà, almeno finchè non troverà qualcuno che li "sostituisca".


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo farà, almeno finchè non troverà qualcuno che li "sostituisca".


Non credo,ma può essere.


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non credo,ma può essere.



non credi? e perchè?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho un opinione diversa, opposta, sull'indignazione. Altro che superficiale, è uno dei più profondi sentimenti, più incarnato, più complesso e meno codardo che vi sia nell'umano. E' l'indignazione che permette il giudizio, e poi l'azione contro, sull'ingiustizia; è l'indignazione che ha fatto muovere persone come Martin Luther King, Mandela, etc. E' l'indignazione che ti fa levare in piedi, che ti fa dire no agli orrori, che ti impedisce, sebbene possa essere egoisticamente per te comodo, di mettere in atto gesti e comportamenti verso i quali hai un giudizio così negativo. E' l'indignazione contro le barbarie infilitte agli animali che porta a diventare vegetariani, è quella contro la violenza che ti fa diventare antimilitarista o obiettore. L'Italia non è piena di indignati, l'Italia è piena di cazzoni che apono la bocca e gli 'danno fiato', mettendosi al riparo, così, dal formarsi un vero giudizio e dunque un'azione, altrimenti 20 anni di Berluscono non ce li saremmo beccati. L'indignazione è potente, è ben altra cosa del generico malanimo tanto per dire per poi tornare alla propria minima vita. E non è nemmeno scandalizzarsi: per quello basta la chiesa e le beghine, lascio la cosa a loro. Diciamo che per me le cose sono contrarie a quel che hai scritto tu: non mi piacciono, per niente, le persone che non si indignano per nessuna cosa. E credo che la rabbia sia una leva potente contro l'indifferenza verso ciò che ci circonda. Quella, è superficiale; quella è da poco. Va a braccetto col qualunquismo. Entrambe permettono alla destra e ai totalitarismo di avanzare. Attenzione.



Come non approvarti e darti un verde. E infatti ti approvo e ti dò un verde :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non credi? e perchè?


Credo che Antares sia semplicemente passiva,nel senso che quasi quasi spera che siano i 2 a risolverle la questione, perchè lei non sa da che parte cominciare.   Perchè ha paura di dover sopportare le conseguenze delle sue azioni.

Una manipolatrice si rigirerebbe i 2 gonzi in attesa del terzo,anche fregandosene delle conseguenze,lei non mi da questa sensazione.

Ovvio che posso aver interpretato male io.   sono sempre i my 2 cents questi


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Credo che Antares sia semplicemente passiva,nel senso che quasi quasi spera che siano i 2 a risolverle la questione, perchè lei non sa da che parte cominciare. *Perchè ha paura di dover sopportare le conseguenze delle sue azioni.
> 
> *Una manipolatrice si rigirerebbe i 2 gonzi in attesa del terzo,anche fregandosene delle conseguenze,lei non mi da questa sensazione.
> 
> Ovvio che posso aver interpretato male io. sono sempre i my 2 cents questi



se hai paura della conseguenza delle tue azioni non frequenti due ragazzi contemporaneamente, altrimenti sei solo egoista. alle conseguenze ci si pensa prima, non dopo. e non rispondermi che è giovane


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se hai paura della conseguenza delle tue azioni non frequenti due ragazzi contemporaneamente, altrimenti sei solo egoista. alle conseguenze ci si pensa prima, non dopo. e non rispondermi che è giovane


Nah. a casa mia, a 24 anni 6 adulto/a e responsabile delle tue azioni.   la scusa della giovane età per me finisce al massimo intorno ai 20 anni,ad andarci lunghi.

Sì è probabile che sia egoista,credo che tutto sommato lo abbia pure ammesso.   il che non significa che non si possa migliorare,però bisogna anche dimostrare di voler migliorare


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come non approvarti e darti un verde. E infatti ti approvo e ti dò un verde :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



grazie! Pareggia un rosso per lo stesso post


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sono assolutamente impressionato dal fatto che persino in una discussione come questa si riesce ad infilarci Berlusconi


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Ti sbagli. Ci sono gli indignati in Italia*. Il problema è che si incazzano per le cose marginali e non per le cose serie, perchè è più facile.
> Si litiga per il calcio, per il gossip e, come succede qui, per i cazzi degli altri (chi si scopa chi).
> 
> Per la politica si finge di litigare perchè a quanto pare la maggioranza di questo popolo di pecore sceglie ancora pessimi rappresentanti.


e quando mai ho detto che non ci sono? Ho risposto a Fantastica, che diceva che "l'Italia è piena". No, piena proprio no. Per altro, l'idignazione per il calcio o il gossip non è indignazione. E' un'altra roba della quale manco parlo, non mi abbasso. E Buscopann non è certo indignato per "i cazzi altrui", ma per la chiave, il movente, per come lo percepisce lui da quel che legge, che c'è alla base di quel comportamento. Io sono d'accordo con lui, in linea del tutto teorica (cioè, a me, come a lui, di Antares o chi per lei non è che interessi molto). Ah, grazie per il rosso, fatica sprecata. Non essendo vendicativa, non ti ricambio, ma molti dei tuoi posts, per non dire tutti, hanno la mia completa disapprovazione, e non dagli ultimi giorni :wide-grin:


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente impressionato dal fatto che persino in una discussione come questa si riesce ad infilarci Berlusconi



perchè secondo me con Berlusconi soprattutto negli ultimi anni si è purtroppo sdoganata una certa maleducazione/volgarità del linguaggio anche ad "alti", si fa per dire, livelli...ne discende che ci si indigna per delle parole, ed abbiamo visto che ogni giorno qualcuno si indignava per questa o quella frase detta, il che secondo me poi diventa abbastanza ridicolo, ridondante e anche una litania piuttosto insopportabile, ovvero: sarebbe meglio indignarsi per i fatti e non solo per le parole, e sarebbe meglio indignarsi con i fatti
tipo chiamare il direttore e poi anche i carabinieri quando si trovano ostacoli assurdi o mancanze negli uffici pubblici, e la GdF nelle banche (che tanto ormai abbiamo capito che banche e Stato sono la stessa roba), e via così...
ricordiamoci che la ex legge elettorale l'ha fatta saltare un cittadino qualsiasi, piuttosto indignato evidentemente, ma non così per dire


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè secondo me con Berlusconi soprattutto negli ultimi anni si è purtroppo sdoganata una certa maleducazione/volgarità del linguaggio anche ad "alti", si fa per dire, livelli...ne discende che ci si indigna per delle parole, ed abbiamo visto che ogni giorno qualcuno si indignava per questa o quella frase detta, il che secondo me poi diventa abbastanza ridicolo, ridondante e anche una litania piuttosto insopportabile, ovvero: sarebbe meglio indignarsi per i fatti e non solo per le parole, e sarebbe meglio indignarsi con i fatti
> tipo chiamare il direttore e poi anche i carabinieri quando si trovano ostacoli assurdi o mancanze negli uffici pubblici, e la GdF nelle banche (che tanto ormai abbiamo capito che banche e Stato sono la stessa roba), e via così...
> ricordiamoci che la ex legge elettorale l'ha fatta saltare un cittadino qualsiasi, piuttosto indignato evidentemente, ma non così per dire


Ogni Nazione ha il Governo che si meritano i suoi cittadini.  Parvemi essere del De Maistre,ma sto citando a memoria e potrei ricordare male


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' facile dire all'altro "non hai capito" quando ci si è stancati o non si è in grado di argomentare.
> Io l'ho fatto, ma prendo atto della tua incapacità.
> 
> Continua pure su questa linea, è evidente che non ci arrivi che la tua indignazione per i peccati commessi da antares non è minimamente paragonabile ad altri tipi di indignazione, comuni a generazioni intere, oltre ad essere bigotta e infantile.
> ...



Sono giorni che vi leggo e sinceramente dubito che Buscopann stia parlando della "gravissima piaga sociale" del tradimento
Credo che il suo discorso sia un altro tanto che da tradirice non mi sento minimamente toccata da quello che dice anzi concordo con lui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' facile dire all'altro "non hai capito" quando ci si è stancati o non si è in grado di argomentare.
> Io l'ho fatto, ma prendo atto della tua incapacità.
> 
> *Continua pure su questa linea, è evidente che non ci arrivi che la tua indignazione per i peccati commessi da antares non è minimamente paragonabile ad altri tipi di indignazione, comuni a generazioni intere, oltre ad essere bigotta e infantile.
> ...


certo che quando ti metti a portare una bandiera manco conta quello che ci sta scritto sopra.
L'indignazione è un sentimento che può scaturire in circostanze diverse da cause diverse, non paragonabili.
E' tentare di paragonare le cause la cosa infantile, non il sentimento in sè.
Non sono solo le piaghe sociali che possono causare indignazione.
I mi indigno anche di fronte alla banalissima maleducazione, pensa un po'.


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ogni Nazione ha il Governo che si meritano i suoi cittadini.  Parvemi essere del De Maistre,ma sto citando a memoria e potrei ricordare male



sì certo, ha avuto tanti voti quindi etc. etc.
ma io mi riferivo al linguaggio volgare/maleducato, e alla conseguente alzata di scudi per ogni parola detta
insomma alla fine mi sembrano teatrini inutili e stucchevoli messi in piedi da ambo le parti, tutto qua


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il rosso non te l'ho dato io, anche perchè condivido in parte quello che hai scritto.
> In ogni caso non sono così infantile come te da preoccuparmi di approvazioni o disapprovazioni virtuali. Non vado a elencare i rossi e i verdi che prendo. Se vuoi dammelo, non me frega un cazzo  così come non mi interessa proprio la tua opinione nei miei riguardi. Non ti ritengo una persona da cui io posso imparare qualcosa sui rapporti umani.
> 
> Il movente che spinge antares a comportarsi così *riguarda solo e soltanto la sua sfera privata*, fino a prova contraria. Ed è sempre un'indignazione sui cazzi altrui, sui pensieri altrui, sulla vita sentimentale e sessuale altrui.
> Mi meraviglio che ci sia gente *che ancora pensi che una persona possa essere giudicata nella sua interezza e nella sua complessità* a partire dalla sua (piccola) vita privata.


sul primo neretto: se è sfera così privata, perché ne parla qui? Se nessun pensiero può essere fatto su essa, non è ambito di discussione, ergo se la tiene (Antares o chi per lei)

secondo neretto: qui sbagli ancora, come sempre. Nessuno ha espresso un giudizio globale su lei, tantomeno Buscopann. E' stato espressa, molto condivisibilmente, un'opinione sulla radice di quel comportamento. Relativa a quel comportamento. E' la chiave di questo forum, per altro. Se te ne senti offesa per interposta persona, non è problema d'altri.

Sul fatto che tu non possa imparare niente sui rapporti umani grazie allo scambio, eh, siamo d'accordo. Per la prima volta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non porto nessuna bandiera, sono stanca di leggere le solite invettive dei soliti moralisti, che *guarda caso sono quasi sempre persone che hanno sbagliato a loro volta.
> 
> 
> *Il sentimento in sè, proprio perchè ha diverse cause, avrà necessariamente diverse intensità e quindi comunque quei paragoni sono inappropriati.
> ...


che strano, eh?
dico che ci sia della gente che sbaglia e ne abbia consapevolezza e non si metta a compiangersi perchè vorrebbe tanto non averlo fatto e preferirebbe essere la vittima dei suoi stessi errori ma mica si ferma per questo ennò.
Come quelli che dicono che notare approvazioni o disapprovazioni sia infantile ma quando viene loro contestato qualcosa si affrettano a pigiare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dal momento che non trovo infantile il sistema ma semplicemente chi vi dà troppa importanza, non vedo perchè è un problema o una contraddizione se lo uso anche io. E' un mio diritto.
> 
> Così come lo è pensare che chi ha sbagliato non è proprio nella posizione di usare tanta aggressività verso chi ha *commesso lo stesso errore*.


ovvero? è già la seconda volta che me lo scrivi... e continuo a non capire.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

:tv:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Questo è un forum anonimo, fino a prova contraria, non è una pubblica piazza, dove le nostre identità sono conoscibili da chiunque. Ed è assolutamente idoneo a discorrere di fatti privati, senza che venga meno la loro natura.
> Poi ognuno si comporta secondo coscienza e sceglie se sfogare le sue frustrazioni e dare il peggio di sè, oppure aprire un confronto civile.
> 
> Nel momento in cui lei è stata accusata di avere estremo egoismo, di  meritare calci nel sedere e altro, è un giudizio su di lei. Nessuno ha  usato tanti giri di parole, cosa che ogni tanto sarebbe gradito.
> ...


come vuoi. L'impressione è sempre e comunque che ti legga solo quel che ti conviene leggere ed interpretarlo esattamente come ti conviene, di nuovo. Il paragone, per altro, è stato fatto in linea solo teorica, per far(ti) capire cosa è e perché, ma non sembra che tu abbia afferrato.

Sul resto, direi che ne sono sollevata. Il contrario significherebbe tangenze, fra me e te, che (fortunatamente, direi) non ci sono proprio, né in teoria, né nella prassi. Sospiro di sollievo. Passo e chiudo; ti lascio l'ultima parola, che sembra esserti necessaria sempre, come i bimbi, anche quando non hai molto da dire. Ciao


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ovvero? è già la seconda volta che me lo scrivi... e continuo a non capire.


Lei pensa che siccome io sono stato un traditore in passato non abbia il diritto di giudicare chi tradisce.
Ma come anche tu hai intuito, lei non ha capito una sega di quello che volevo dire e dei motivi che mi hanno portato ad affrontare a muso duro Antares.
Io ho provato a spiegarglielo che non è una battaglia tra traditi e traditori. Ma non capisce. Magari tu avrai più fortuna. Ma ne dubito.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, ha avuto tanti voti quindi etc. etc.
> ma io mi riferivo al linguaggio volgare/maleducato, e alla conseguente alzata di scudi per ogni parola detta
> insomma alla fine mi sembrano teatrini inutili e stucchevoli messi in piedi da ambo le parti, tutto qua


Spero solo che non esista più qualcuno in Italia dotato di senno che creda che Berlusconi non sia convenuto tenerlo lì finora soprattutto dai suoi "oppositori"


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lei pensa che siccome* io sono stato un traditore in passato non abbia il diritto di giudicare chi tradisce*.
> Ma come anche tu hai intuito, lei non ha capito una sega di quello che volevo dire e dei motivi che mi hanno portato ad affrontare a muso duro Antares.
> Io ho provato a spiegarglielo che non è una battaglia tra traditi e traditori. Ma non capisce. Magari tu avrai più fortuna. Ma ne dubito.
> 
> Buscopann


è un curioso punto di vista, là dove viene spesso ripetuto che solo un traditore può capire il tradimento dal punto di vista del traditore.
Ma io che sono stata tradita, pur essendo palesemente viziata dal pregiudizio, posso?


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se io ho tradito e non ho permesso ai miei buoni principi e all'indignazione di prevalere sul mio egoismo, tanto da compiere ugualmente certi peccati, non ho alcun titolo per mettere alle gogna altri che hanno fatto lo stesso.
> Non è giusto e significa usare due pesi e due misure.


secondo questo ragionamento però nessuno può più dire nulla


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se io ho tradito e non ho permesso ai miei buoni principi e all'indignazione di prevalere sul mio egoismo, tanto da compiere ugualmente certi peccati, non ho alcun titolo per mettere alle gogna altri che hanno fatto lo stesso.
> *Non è giusto e significa usare due pesi e due misure*.


Ci riprovo per l'ultima volta, ma so che non capirai.
I due pesi e le due misure valgono se il gesto e il movente sono gli stessi. Alrimenti è come paragonare le mele con le pere.
Tu mi leggi solo da un mese. Ma vorrei ricordarti che prima che qui tu entrassi ho sostenuto molti traditori, affermando che avessero anche fatto bene a tradire perché in quel momento era l'unica soluzione per sentirsi "vivi" in quel momento.
Io non sono contro il tradimento. Sono l'aridità sentimentale e l'egoismo fine a sè stesso che mi fanno girare le balle. Non di certo il tradimento. Vediamo se ora la capisci. altrimenti rinuncio definitivamente.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un curioso punto di vista, là dove viene spesso ripetuto che solo un traditore può capire il tradimento dal punto di vista del traditore.
> Ma io che sono stata tradita, pur essendo palesemente viziata dal pregiudizio, posso?


Secondo Principessa no.
Secondo tutto il resto del Forum penso di sì :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se io ho tradito e non ho permesso ai miei buoni principi e all'indignazione di prevalere sul mio egoismo, tanto da compiere ugualmente certi peccati, *non ho alcun titolo *per mettere alle gogna altri che hanno fatto lo stesso.
> Non è giusto e significa usare due pesi e due misure.


Mourino docet? Intanto qua gogne non ne vedo. Manco Antares mi pare ne abbia viste o si sia lamentata, anzi.
Se uno viene qui, lo fa per sottoporre una cosa sua al giudizio di altri, ove per giudizio si intenda non la comminazione di una pena, ma l'espressione di una valutazione.
Che non può essere sulla persona in toto, ma relativamente al narrato.
Ora, chi sia degno di fare questo... uno, nessuno, tutti.
Perchè se partiamo dall'assunto di non poter valutare ciò che qui viene scritto perchè abbiamo una visione parziale... allora o ci fanno avere una biografia, o non rispondiamo mai ai post.
Se invece partiamo dall'assunto di non poter esprimere un'opinione se ci siamo macchiati della stessa colpa, neghiamo che dai propri errori si possa imparare qualcosa, che mi pare assurdo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mourino docet? Intanto qua gogne non ne vedo. Manco Antares mi pare ne abbia viste o si sia lamentata, anzi.
> Se uno viene qui, lo fa per sottoporre una cosa sua al giudizio di altri, ove per giudizio si intenda non la comminazione di una pena, ma l'espressione di una valutazione.
> Che non può essere sulla persona in toto, ma relativamente al narrato.
> Ora, chi sia degno di fare questo... uno, nessuno, tutti.
> ...


quoto! Di valutazione relativa al narrato si parla, sempre. Leggerla come giudizio total sulla persona è malafede (ci si sente a toprto giudicati, per giunta per interposta pesona, e ci si difende in modo infantile), o incapacità di leggere, che è anche peggio. Sono d'accordo anche sulla parte finale!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

In genere quelle come Antares, trovano un terzo.
E poi mollano istantantaneamente gli altri due, perchè non sono più acconci alla bisogna.

E si mette fine alla sofferenza.

Prima si soffriva e li si teneva
perchè servivano...

Lo so è sbagliato, non dovrei comportarmi così, ma mi servono...
Uno per la compagnia e l'altro per il sesso...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Indubbiamente lo capisce meglio, per questo i suoi giudizi non dovrebbero essere così duri e viziati.
> 
> L'hai consentito a te stesso di tradire?
> E allora, puoi dire agli altri che stanno sbagliando. LO DEVI DIRE. Ma con una certa umiltà.


mah. Io qui dentro i giudizi più tranchant verso i traditori che se la raccontanto come Antares li ho visti scritti proprio da altri traditori, che però rifuggono la compassione perchè preferiscono la comprensione.
E le parole dure(oh che dolor cit. Free) che ha scritto Busco non erano rivolte al tradimento tout-court, bensì alla particolare natura ipocrita di quanto narrato, ove, non essendo possibile l'assoluzione, si cerca il pietosismo.
Quindi il carnefice che se potesse, preferirebbe essere vittima (cit. antares)
Io ho scritto che certe cose manco si possono leggere, invero, perchè veramente mi fanno incazzare.


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso
> 
> Beh per me sono due cose diverse il confessarmi virtualmente con degli sconosciuti e il dire a uno dei due ( o tutti e due) è finita, ciao.
> È diverso perché lasciare comporterebbe sofferenza sia per loro che per me.
> ...



Ciao cara, tu sei sicuramente più matura, nonostante questo mi ricordi tantissimo mia figlia, quella irrequieta, strana, sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa in più.

Anche lei, pur non ammettendolo, non con me, sono certo sia stata per parecchio tempo e più di una volta con il piede in due scarpe, lasciando e riprendendo e rilasciando, criticando il carattere, la rilassatezza, la mancanza di entusiasmo, le differenze di vedute, e fino ad oggi non ha mai incontrato la persona giusta, però a mio parere ad non essere 'giusta' per gli altri è proprio lei.  Avrei dovuto farle un gemello non fratello, impossibile.

Io temo, per mia figlia, salvo miracoli, che non troverà mai nessuno se li cerca 'fatti su misura per lei'.

Perchè ogni relazione, per quanto amore ci possa essere, richiede sempre pazienza e lati da smussare e, lei non è disposta a fare il minimo di autocritica, ad adattarsi, a chiedere agli altri cosa pensano, di cosa hanno bisogno, cosa gradiscono fare o non fare. Lei decide lei vuole.

Ti sei mai chiesta nelle altre coppie se esista ' l'uomo o la donna' perfetta e dove nelle stesse ci siano entrambi?

Non credo proprio sia cosi semplice. Altrimenti pure i tradimenti sarebbero molti molti di meno con intese tanto perfette.

Se però c'è amore qualche sacrificio si fa e non pesa, non ci si accorge neppure che ci si stia sacrificando.

Come non è assolutamente indispensabile intendersi su tutto, ognuno ha le proprio idee, abitudini, amicizie, e nulla vieta di contivarle autonomamente, continuando ad amarsi.

Io al tuo posto mi concentrerei più sul tuo fidanzato. Un intesa sessuale perfetta è un ottimo punto di partenza.

La cosa importante è scegliere.

I triangoli meglio lasciarli a chi non ha scelta. Tu la hai.

Dopo starai meglio, chiunque resti con te.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso
> 
> Beh per me sono due cose diverse il confessarmi virtualmente con degli sconosciuti e il dire a uno dei due ( o tutti e due) è finita, ciao.
> È diverso perché lasciare comporterebbe sofferenza sia per loro che per me.
> ...


io ho solo un parere. secondo me l unica scelta che devi fare e' lasciarli tutti e due....mica starai pensando di sceglierne uno dei due vero? sarebbe il colmo dei colmi


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io ho solo un parere. secondo me l unica scelta che devi fare e' lasciarli tutti e due....mica starai pensando di sceglierne uno dei due vero? sarebbe il colmo dei colmi



sta cosa credo sia stata scritta a pagina 2 :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sta cosa credo sia stata scritta a pagina 2 :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma certo che si, in modo equo, però.


l'idea che ci si fa di una persona, o l'empatia che si può provare non può essere equa e/o valere per tutti.

io mi rendo conto che "tollero e/o cerco di capire dei traditori" mentre ce ne sono altri a cui salterei alla giugulare. e questo vale anche per i traditi. 

ci sono storie che ci tirano fuori la carogna e altre no.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *E tu come fai a stabilire che il tuo movente, nel tradire, sia moralmente meno sbagliato di quello di antares?
> *Già facendo questo, pecchi di superbia e arroganza.
> Nel dubbio, visto che l'errore è lo stesso, dovresti avere quell'umiltà di cui parlavo prima.
> 
> ...


Guarda..ho fatto un ultimo tentativo. Ora basta perché mi sembra di parlare a un'adolescente.
Ricordati che aspetti un bimbo..Stai calma che altrimenti ti viene er mal di stomaco e te tocca prenne un Buscopan. non vorrai mai! 

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ciao zia sbri :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che te ridi?


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> lasciali entrambi, prima o poi cercherai qualcuno che ti "soddisfa" a letto


ho sbagliato, pagina 1... post 5


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ho sbagliato, pagina 1... post 5


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non fa mai male ribadirla 

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao zia sbri :mrgreen:


cià bella de zia


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda..ho fatto un ultimo tentativo. Ora basta perché mi sembra di parlare a un'adolescente.
> Ricordati che aspetti un bimbo..Stai calma che altrimenti ti viene er mal di stomaco e te tocca prenne un Buscopan. non vorrai mai!
> 
> Buscopann


Ma stai parlando a....
Fai come me...
Ricorda miller quando parli con Princy
Lei si dimenava come cento bisce...

Princy sotto il vestito tutto da scoprire...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma stai parlando a....
> Fai come me...
> Ricorda miller quando parli con Princy
> Lei si dimenava come cento bisce...
> ...


ma non credo prorpio......al posto tuo conte...certe zone so state gia conquistate ages ago...arrivi tardi.....


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sono piani diversi.
L'ha detto @Principessa da qualche parte.
Se non si capisce questo, inutile insistere. 
In questa discussione, sono totalmente in sintonia con l'opinione di @Principessa, nel senso che:

1. Il piano politico, collettivo, sociale è una cosa. E lì indignarsi sono d'accordo che sia opportuno (anche se non è che il primo passo verso un'azione, ma su questo hanno scritto bene @Buscopann e anche @AnnaBlume

2. Il piano privato è un'altra cosa, non perché non abbia riflessi sulla società, ma perché se una persona viene qui a domandare pareri e tra l'altro continua a ribadire che accetta tutti i pareri, indignarsi per i suoi comportamenti IN ASTRATTO è:

a. ipocrita
b. crudele


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono piani diversi.
> L'ha detto @Principessa da qualche parte.
> Se non si capisce questo, inutile insistere.
> In questa discussione, sono totalmente in sintonia con l'opinione di @Principessa, nel senso che:
> ...


Prima che qualcun'altro si affretti a prendersi la b) me la cucco io. Non vorrei che mi si appioppasse la a). :mrgreen:

Ad ogni modo non è proprio come scrivi. Ci si può indignare benissimo per comportamenti della sfera privata. Io, come tanti altri ne siamo la dimostrazione, e non ci vedo nulla di male. Anzi, ritengo che è anche da queste piccole cose che una società può migliorare.
A mio modo di vedere non è cosa voti che incide molto sul cambiare le cose. Ma è come ti comporti verso il tuo prossimo. Si può fare molto di più così, che non dando un voto al PD. PDL, Grillo o quant'altri. Fermo restando che mi piace esercitare anche questo diritto.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Era troppo scomodo rispondere al perchè il tuo movente sarebbe meno sbagliato del suo, vero?  Ti stavi per caso giustificando?
> 
> Ti ringrazio sinceramente per la preoccupazione. Io non mi agito mai qui e il mio stomaco sta molto meglio.
> 
> L'indignato sei tu.


Mi fa piacere che stai meglio. Per il resto ho già risposto su di me in tante altri sedi. Se hai voglia vai nel mausoleo e rileggiti tutto il vecchio Forum. Se sei così curiosa troverai quello che cerchi.
Io ora non ho voglia. Oggi non lavoro e preferisco confrontarmi con persone più interessanti. So che la mia scelta non avrà ripercussioni sulla tua digestione.

Cià! :bacio:

Buscopann


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah. Io qui dentro i giudizi più tranchant verso i traditori che se la raccontanto come Antares li ho visti scritti proprio da altri traditori, che però rifuggono la compassione perchè preferiscono la comprensione.
> E le parole dure(oh che dolor cit. Free) che ha scritto Busco non erano rivolte al tradimento tout-court, bensì alla particolare natura ipocrita di quanto narrato, ove, non essendo possibile l'assoluzione, si cerca il pietosismo.
> Quindi il carnefice che se potesse, preferirebbe essere vittima (cit. antares)
> Io ho scritto che certe cose manco si possono leggere, invero, perchè veramente mi fanno incazzare.


ma infatti Antares se la racconta alla grande, in quanto se le stessero davvero così stretti i panni di carnefice suo malgrado, se ne libererebbe immediatamente
invece vorrebbe avere ciò che ora in questa situazione è impossibile, ovvero un solo uomo quale risultato della sommatoria dei 2 (è impossibile sempre, tuttavia potrebbe trovare qualcuno con cui essere più in sintonia, però uscendo appunto dalla situazione in cui si è messa)


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Febbraio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti Antares se la racconta alla grande, in quanto se le stessero davvero così stretti i panni di carnefice suo malgrado, se ne libererebbe immediatamente
> invece vorrebbe avere ciò che ora in questa situazione è impossibile, ovvero un solo uomo quale risultato della sommatoria dei 2 (è impossibile sempre, tuttavia potrebbe trovare qualcuno con cui essere più in sintonia, però uscendo appunto dalla situazione in cui si è messa)


Un collage che abbia come risultato un uomo che abbia tutti i pregi e nessun difetto: che figata, come mai non ci ho pensato anche io! (il primo che mi dice che scrivo per invidia si becca la mia indignazione sul malleolo destro:mrgreen


----------



## free (17 Febbraio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un collage che abbia come risultato un uomo che abbia tutti i pregi e nessun difetto: che figata, come mai non ci ho pensato anche io! (il primo che mi dice che scrivo per invidia si becca la mia indignazione sul malleolo destro:mrgreen



che poi anche dell'argomento difetti (degli altri, ovvero del partner), ne abbiamo già parlato tanto
tipo che se c'è amore i difetti si accettano volentieri (anzi a me a volte fanno anche tenerezza, roba da non credere)


----------



## zanna (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non cerca un collage.
> 
> Lei vorrebbe tutto dal tizio con cui c'è massima affinità, ma il pisello non gli tira e manco vuole andare da un medico.


Quindi avanti il prossimo!!


----------



## zanna (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Già, dovrebbe andare così, per quanto sia difficile lasciar andare qualcuno con cui si ha una forte affinità mentale.


:maestra:


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... è tra parentesi e non è un giudizio su Buscopann... ma l'Italia è piena di indignati. *L'indignazione è spesso la scusa per non fare il bene; per rovesciare su altri i nostri danni; per mascherare le nostre deficienze nei fatti.
> *Sospetto di chi si scandalizza e di chi si indigna, perché è un atto astratto spesso contro categorie, è un atto superficiale, è un atto rabbioso. Insomma, non mi piace.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.  È uno dei motivi per cui ho scritto qui, volevo opinioni da gente fuori dal  mio contesto, a volte le situazioni si capiscono meglio guardandole dall esterno. Io comunque non rifiuto il confronto con nessuno, infatti ho sempre risposto anche a chi era "contro" di me ( eufemismo ) e alcuni interventi "sfavorevoli" ( vedi Conte ) mi hanno fatto riflettere molto, ma di giudizi statici me ne faccio poco ( non mi riferisco a te ).
> 
> Mi chiedi cos'è che mi rende inquieta, perché questa situazione è per me problematica.
> È problematica perché mi costringe a mentire spesso, poi son due rapporti vissuti a metà perché se ad esempio volessi partire con uno dei due non potrei farlo..mi rende inquieta sapere che feriro inevitabilmente qualcuno, e che potrei fare una scelta di cui potrei pentirmi.


Allora, per me, se ci pensi sai già cosa fare.
Il far parte della stessa compagnia non dovrebbe bloccarti. Tutti hanno amicizie comuni alla persona con cui stanno ma riescono lo stesso a separarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo farà, almeno finchè non troverà qualcuno che li "sostituisca".


Non so se sia questo il caso di Antares però è una cosa molto diffusa.
Tantissime persone non riescono a immaginarsi senza un partner.
Faccio fatica a comprenderle. 
Credo che ci siano ragioni diverse in proporzioni diverse per ognuna.


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Entro qui avendo perso gran parte il filo del discorso ma qualcosa mi dice che ci si è spostato poco. L'unica cosa saggia che dovrebbe fare Antares è scegliere o chiudere con entrambi ancora è immatura non lo farà. Sul neretto trovo il suo approccio all'argomento molto discutibile,  se la propria vita è stata difficile non è che siamo giustificati a nulla in teoria, in pratica o si parla dei propri problemi pregressi per capire da dove scaturiscano certe difficoltà o si sta zitti assolutamente : ho avuto una vita difficile e nemmeno lo accenno perché non voglio parlarne ... Il suo  tirare il sasso e nasconder la mano mi sta un po' sulle palle lo dico sinceramente e lo trovo un pararsi il culo verso i giudizi che non la confortano ( difetto riscontrato qui in vari utenti che aggiustano il tiro del loro modo di essere in corsa )


Ciao fiammetta.
"È immatura e non lo farà" scusa questo dove sta scritto? Io non l ho mai detto. L abbiamo buttata sui pronostici?
Per quanto riguarda il "tirare il sasso e nasconder la mano" mi sa che ti sei persa qualche pezzo.  Io non mi sono MAI giustificata (e se volessi una pacca sulle spalle ci stanno le mie amiche), ho semplicemente raccontato che quando mi sono fidanzata ero in un periodo molto brutto della mia vita, e come lui mi è stato vicino solo inizialmente,ma questo per farvi capire meglio in che situazione e come è nata questa storia. NON per giustificare il tradimento (che è avvenuto molto dopo)


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Credo che Antares sia semplicemente passiva,nel senso che quasi quasi spera che siano i 2 a risolverle la questione, perchè lei non sa da che parte cominciare.   Perchè ha paura di dover sopportare le conseguenze delle sue azioni.
> 
> Una manipolatrice si rigirerebbe i 2 gonzi in attesa del terzo,anche fregandosene delle conseguenze,lei non mi da questa sensazione.
> 
> Ovvio che posso aver interpretato male io.   sono sempre i my 2 cents questi


Mi hai capita!!!
Comunque terzi non m interessano, io sono legata a loro..o per lo meno, ora come ora non m immagino affatto con un terzo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè? E' bello avere qualcuno con cui stare bene e condividere, in parte o del tutto, la propria vita.
> Ovviamente senza doversi accontentare troppo ed evitando di scegliere uno qualunque...


Eh no chi non riesce a immaginarsi solo è perché sta con qualcuno anche solo per evitare quella condizione, non significa trovare piacevole condividere la vita.


----------



## disincantata (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Mi hai capita!!!
> Comunque terzi non m interessano, io sono legata *a loro.*.o per lo meno, ora come ora non m immagino affatto con un terzo.



troppi!


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Aridaje che io non avrei capito...  So leggere, Buscopann.
> Tu fai finta di non capire che i tuoi toni e i paragoni che hai fatto sono del tutto inappropriati e visto il tuo passato dovresti avere un minimo di umiltà per non usarli.
> E' un peccato che ANCHE TU hai commesso. E se lo consideri motivo di indignazione come per un omicidio, beh, comincia tu a sputarti in faccia tutte le mattine allora, prima di gettare fango sugli altri...
> 
> ...


Anche io penso che sia questo il motivo principale della sua crociata. Io accetto qualsiasi opinione, anche negativa, sennò che senso avrebbe scrivere qui. Ma lui è andato mooolto oltre l opinione. Non ha minimamente tentato di approfondire o analizzare la SITUAZIONE, ha solo analizzato ME, stilando un profilo di personalità basato su tipo 4 frasi.
È per questo che il confronto con lui non si può avere. Il confronto posso averlo con chi non è soggettivamente invischiato. Lui ormai lo è. È talmente invischiato che mi avrà scritto 100 post, ormai mi sto affezionando.

P.S. scusate se non ho citato tutte le parti in causa ma sono col cellulare


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti pare poco?
> 
> L'essere umano NON è un animale solitario.
> 
> ...


Proverei orrore all'idea di stare con qualcuno per non stare sola o se qualcuno stesse con me per quel motivo.
Io mi piaccio molto, mi faccio compagnia, mi voglio bene, mi capisco e sto benissimo con me, sto con qualcuno solo se con quella persona sto ancora meglio. E viceversa.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se ci stai SOLO per quel motivo si.
> 
> Ma se ci stai perchè vuoi colmare la tua solitudine e in più ti piace, gli vuoi bene, sei innamorata, ci fai del gran sesso, non ci trovo assolutamente nulla di male.
> 
> Una cosa non esclude l'altra.


I rapporti nati per riempire la solitudine io, per me, li trovo tragici.


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E tu come fai a stabilire che il tuo movente, nel tradire, sia moralmente meno sbagliato di quello di antares?
> Già facendo questo, pecchi di superbia e arroganza.
> Nel dubbio, visto che l'errore è lo stesso, dovresti avere quell'umiltà di cui parlavo prima.
> 
> ...



Cosa cosa Buscopann ha tradito..e me lo dite solo ora????
VERGOGNATI BUSCOPANN! AL ROGO!! 
Apparte gli scherzi...esatto, nonostante io abbia lanciato un "grido d'aiuto", spiegando che per me è un DISAGIO questa situazione, cercando di raccontare meglio l evolversi degli eventi.. niente. 
Dato che tradisco, non provo sentimenti. Sono un automa


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In genere quelle come Antares, trovano un terzo.
> E poi mollano istantantaneamente gli altri due, perchè non sono più acconci alla bisogna.
> 
> E si mette fine alla sofferenza.
> ...


Non per tirarmela conte ma il sesso e la conpagnia potrei averli da chiunque altro  dunque...no.


----------



## MK (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Non per tirarmela conte ma il sesso e la conpagnia potrei averli da chiunque altro  dunque...no.


Certo che è così. Però. Però sono due. Insieme fanno l'Uno che vorresti. Spero per te che arrivi presto


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao cara, tu sei sicuramente più matura, nonostante questo mi ricordi tantissimo mia figlia, quella irrequieta, strana, sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa in più.
> 
> Anche lei, pur non ammettendolo, non con me, sono certo sia stata per parecchio tempo e più di una volta con il piede in due scarpe, lasciando e riprendendo e rilasciando, criticando il carattere, la rilassatezza, la mancanza di entusiasmo, le differenze di vedute, e fino ad oggi non ha mai incontrato la persona giusta, però a mio parere ad non essere 'giusta' per gli altri è proprio lei.  Avrei dovuto farle un gemello non fratello, impossibile.
> 
> ...


Ciao disincantata. 
Sono d'accordo con te, anche perché la perfezione  mi annoia. Io da una relazione voglio solo una cosa: essere felici insieme. E ovviamente non bisogna essere perfetti per questo. 
Io e il mio fidanzato ci siamo lasciati proprio per questo, litigavamo continuamente, anche perché abbiamo due concezioni diverse dello stare in coppia. Per me coppia significa condivisione(di tempo,idee,esperienze,confidenze). Lui invece sembra accontentarsi da questo punto di vista (poco tempo dedicato alla coppia e nessuna condivisione di idee, anche perché finiamo per litigare perché la pensiamo diversamente su tutto, persino sui figli che lui vuole al più presto e io invece tra una decina d anni..forse) . 
A letto invece siamo più che felici, tanto che siamo anche il reciproco oggetto di autoerotismo quando siamo lontani.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao fiammetta.
> *"È immatura e non lo farà" scusa questo dove sta scritto? *Io non l ho mai detto. L abbiamo buttata sui pronostici?
> Per quanto riguarda il "tirare il sasso e nasconder la mano" mi sa che ti sei persa qualche pezzo.  Io non mi sono MAI giustificata (e se volessi una pacca sulle spalle ci stanno le mie amiche), ho semplicemente raccontato che quando mi sono fidanzata ero in un periodo molto brutto della mia vita, e come lui mi è stato vicino solo inizialmente,ma questo per farvi capire meglio in che situazione e come è nata questa storia. NON per giustificare il tradimento (che è avvenuto molto dopo)


*dal tempo che passerà e che ti troverà un pò scoperta quando uno dei due capirà...e succederà credimi. il pronostico nasce dalla convinzione che non sei in grado di rinunciare a nessuno dei due quindi prima o poi sceglieranno loro ( o l'uno o l'altro o entrambi anche per te *) non te ne avere a male, non è un rimprovera ma un dato di fatto in caso contrario avresti già attuato la tua scelta ma hai obiettivamente paura quindi....SE  hai scritto solo questa frase non ho capito allora che film si sono fatti gli altri tutti passiamo periodi molto brutti nella vita non ci vedo nulla di drammaticamente rilevante


----------



## Fantastica (17 Febbraio 2014)

@antares

prova ad indagare un po' sul passato di quello con cui hai dialogo... Prova a impegnarti un po' su questa relazione, che mi pare la più appagante, delle due. A me non dà per niente fastidio che tu ne abbia due, quello che mi dà un po' di fastidio è che non mi sembri impegnata sul fronte di battaglia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Ciao disincantata.
> Sono d'accordo con te, anche perché la perfezione  mi annoia. Io da una relazione voglio solo una cosa: essere felici insieme. E ovviamente non bisogna essere perfetti per questo.
> Io e il mio fidanzato ci siamo lasciati proprio per questo, litigavamo continuamente, anche perché abbiamo due concezioni diverse dello stare in coppia. Per me coppia significa condivisione(di tempo,idee,esperienze,confidenze). Lui invece sembra accontentarsi da questo punto di vista (poco tempo dedicato alla coppia e nessuna condivisione di idee, anche perché finiamo per litigare perché la pensiamo diversamente su tutto, persino sui figli che lui vuole al più presto e io invece tra una decina d anni..forse) .
> A letto invece siamo più che felici, tanto che siamo anche il reciproco oggetto di autoerotismo quando siamo lontani.


Ma tu vuoi stare con un uomo o con un corpo?


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono piani diversi.
> L'ha detto @Principessa da qualche parte.
> Se non si capisce questo, inutile insistere.
> In questa discussione, sono totalmente in sintonia con l'opinione di @Principessa, nel senso che:
> ...


No ma che dici fantastica.. il mio egoismo e la mia infedeltà rovineranno il mondo! 
Non so se hai letto ma io sono sullo stesso piano di dittatori e pregiudicati..be careful!
Verrai linciata anche tu se mostri comprensione!


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :maestra:



Mi hai fatto sbellicare con questa emoticon!


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho voglia, mi è bastato leggere "va bene tradire per sentirsi vivi".
> :rotfl:
> 
> Sembra una frasetta di un romanzetto Harmony.


Tradire=sentirsi vivi.. che pensieracci buscopann!
Allora le sculacciate le meriti anche tu!
Vai a dire 10 ave maria. 

P.s. principessa sei in dolce attesa?? Congratulazioniiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu vuoi stare con un uomo o con un corpo?


Dietro il corpo ci sta un uomo... anche se coi suoi difetti... se fosse solo un corpo per me, mi verrebbe facile lasciarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Dietro il corpo ci sta un uomo... anche se coi suoi difetti... se fosse solo un corpo per me, mi verrebbe facile lasciarlo.


Con l'uomo non hai nulla in comune, dici, a parte trovarti bene sessualmente.


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *dal tempo che passerà e che ti troverà un pò scoperta quando uno dei due capirà...e succederà credimi. il pronostico nasce dalla convinzione che non sei in grado di rinunciare a nessuno dei due quindi prima o poi sceglieranno loro ( o l'uno o l'altro o entrambi anche per te *) non te ne avere a male, non è un rimprovera ma un dato di fatto in caso contrario avresti già attuato la tua scelta ma hai obiettivamente paura quindi....SE  hai scritto solo questa frase non ho capito allora che film si sono fatti gli altri tutti passiamo periodi molto brutti nella vita non ci vedo nulla di drammaticamente rilevante


Infatti non è "drammaticamente" rilevante. Ma è rivelante nell evolversi degli eventi dato che il mio fidanzato ha cambiato atteggiamento al riguardo (prima mi è stato vicino, poi quando ha capito di avermi conquistato è diventato abbastanza strafottente)


----------



## antares (17 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con l'uomo non hai nulla in comune, dici, a parte trovarti bene sessualmente.


Si ma come ho detto fa parte della mia comitiva ergo lo conosco/frequento da tanti anni e ci sono affezionata..


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Non per tirarmela conte ma il sesso e la conpagnia potrei averli da chiunque altro  dunque...no.


Fidati fidati amica mia
La vita è piena di sorprese...

Guarda me...


----------



## perplesso (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Si ma come ho detto fa parte della mia comitiva ergo lo conosco/frequento da tanti anni e ci sono affezionata..


capirai da sola...spero...che questa è una motivazione debolissima.

Credo di avertelo già scritto,ma con quello con cui ti trovi bene sessualmente,se oltre al sesso non c'è altro....finirà abbastanza presto.

e se mister colpo-a-salve non risolve il suo problema...finirà altrettanto presto.  magari meno presto dell'altro,ma visto che siamo tutti sangue,carne e passione non puoi veramente pensare di imbastire una relazione a tempo indeterminato con un uomo che sessualmente è uno zombie


----------



## Simy (17 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I rapporti nati per riempire la solitudine io, per me, li trovo tragici.


anche io


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Si ma come ho detto fa parte della mia comitiva ergo lo conosco/frequento da tanti anni e *ci sono affezionata*..


:unhappy: diglielo e "ti restituisce il collare" o "la boccia di vetro". A meno che anche lui non ti sia affezionato.


----------



## antares (18 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :unhappy: diglielo e "ti restituisce il collare" o "la boccia di vetro". A meno che anche lui non ti sia affezionato.


È ovvio mica è un rapporto unilaterale.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> È ovvio mica è un rapporto unilaterale.



Stava dicendo che ci si affeziona ai cani, non alle persone....


----------



## antares (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @antares
> 
> prova ad indagare un po' sul passato di quello con cui hai dialogo... Prova a impegnarti un po' su questa relazione, che mi pare la più appagante, delle due. A me non dà per niente fastidio che tu ne abbia due, quello che mi dà un po' di fastidio è che non mi sembri impegnata sul fronte di battaglia.


Del suo passato so tutto.. 
Credo che il suo problema sia di natura psicologica, perché alcune volte ho visto che è perfettamente in grado di avere un rapporto..più che soddisfacente. 
Forse si sente ancora in competizione perché comunque sa che non sono sua..


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stava dicendo che ci si affeziona ai cani, non alle persone....


Grazie della traduzione (anche ai pesci rossi)


----------



## antares (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stava dicendo che ci si affeziona ai cani, non alle persone....


Si avevo capito la battutina ma non credevo fosse necessario spiegare meglio il termine..ovvio che lo intendo nel senso di "legata".


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Si avevo capito la battutina ma non credevo fosse necessario spiegare meglio il termine..ovvio che lo intendo nel senso di "legata".


Non era una battutina.
Intendevo che un rapporto del genere lega con legami molto fragili.
Stare insieme, condividere la vita non è una cosa semplice, anche quando si è giovani e la convivenza appare ancora non vicinissima, e ci vuole molto più che affetto. Se non c'è condivisione di prospettive e di pensieri e scelte lo stare insieme lo vedo più un corrispondere a un ruolo consolidato all'interno del gruppo, del tipo "Giovanni e Maria", piuttosto che uno stare insieme positivo per Giovanni e Maria.


----------



## antares (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> capirai da sola...spero...che questa è una motivazione debolissima.
> 
> Credo di avertelo già scritto,ma con quello con cui ti trovi bene sessualmente,se oltre al sesso non c'è altro....finirà abbastanza presto.
> 
> e se mister colpo-a-salve non risolve il suo problema...finirà altrettanto presto.  magari meno presto dell'altro,ma visto che siamo tutti sangue,carne e passione non puoi veramente pensare di imbastire una relazione a tempo indeterminato con un uomo che sessualmente è uno zombie


Non tanto sai..non è facile troncare un rapporto che - oltre i 2 anni di fidanzamento - dura da anni.. ci sono cresciuta praticamente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;_8C3ql0ksjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8C3ql0ksjE[/video]





antares ha detto:


> Non tanto sai..non è facile troncare un rapporto che - oltre i 2 anni di fidanzamento - dura da anni.. ci sono cresciuta praticamente.


----------



## antares (18 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una battutina.
> Intendevo che un rapporto del genere lega con legami molto fragili.
> Stare insieme, condividere la vita non è una cosa semplice, anche quando si è giovani e la convivenza appare ancora non vicinissima, e ci vuole molto più che affetto. Se non c'è condivisione di prospettive e di pensieri e scelte lo stare insieme lo vedo più un corrispondere a un ruolo consolidato all'interno del gruppo, del tipo "Giovanni e Maria", piuttosto che uno stare insieme positivo per Giovanni e Maria.


Infatti in uno dei post precedenti parlavo proprio di questo.. il problema fondamentale di questa relazione è che condividiamo poco.. Oltre un certo livello non si va, perché  siamo molto diversi. A lui invece sembra andare bene questo tipo rapporto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Non tanto sai..non è facile troncare un rapporto che - oltre i 2 anni di fidanzamento - dura da anni.. ci sono cresciuta praticamente.


ok,ma ora smetti di pensare ai motivi per proseguire e concentrati sui motivi per chiudere.

preferibilmente con entrambi.  ma quantomeno con quello con cui il legame è solo fisico.

sull'altro...boh.    mi sembra che tu veda un cavallo in quello che è solo un mulo.

Quin in tanti ti potranno confermare che normalmente con la persona con cui c'è un'affinità mentale profonda è raro che il sesso non sia appagante.

quando questo succede,il problema è più profondo di quanto t'immagini.   Poi ricordati una cosa.

Mettersi con l'amante è sempre un boomerang.  Perchè l'amante sa come è nata la storia.....


----------



## antares (18 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;_8C3ql0ksjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8C3ql0ksjE[/video]


Devo dire che la prendono con filosofia  la stessa discussione tra noi due comporterebbe la distruzione del locale


----------



## antares (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,ma ora smetti di pensare ai motivi per proseguire e concentrati sui motivi per chiudere.
> 
> preferibilmente con entrambi.  ma quantomeno con quello con cui il legame è solo fisico.
> 
> ...


Nel senso che non si fiderebbe mai di me?


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Nel senso che non si fiderebbe mai di me?


c'è una seria probabilità.  a meno che con l'amante non siate tendenzialmente favorevoli alla coppia aperta


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Devo dire che la prendono con filosofia  la stessa discussione tra noi due comporterebbe la distruzione del locale


E' la sceneggiatura che li ha disegnati così.
Il sollievo però è reale.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era una battutina.
> Intendevo che un rapporto del genere lega con legami molto fragili.
> Stare insieme, condividere la vita non è una cosa semplice, anche quando si è giovani e la convivenza appare ancora non vicinissima, e ci vuole molto più che affetto. Se non c'è condivisione di prospettive e di pensieri e scelte lo stare insieme lo vedo più un corrispondere a un ruolo consolidato all'interno del gruppo, del tipo "Giovanni e Maria", piuttosto che uno stare insieme positivo per Giovanni e Maria.



Sai, non penso che tu lo sia davvero, e ti immagino più giovane, ma tante volte mi ricordi Tata Lucia :smile:


(non qui in particolare, ma era un pò che mi gironzolava per la testa)


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai, non penso che tu lo sia davvero, e ti immagino più giovane, ma tante volte mi ricordi Tata Lucia :smile:
> 
> 
> (non qui in particolare, ma era un pò che mi gironzolava per la testa)


E pensare che stavo per scriverti una bella cosa :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' molto più probabile che diventi geloso e invadente!


sia la mia opzione che la tua sono incompatibili con l'idea di Antares di un uomo meraviglioso,non trovi?

eppure sono cose che possono accadere.  qui con l'aggravante che oltretutto con l'uomo meraviglioso il sesso è scarsino


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E pensare che stavo per scriverti una bella cosa :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



A me lei piace tanto :smile:

Se la detesti però ritiro tutto...

(ho anche specificato che ti penso più giovane! )


----------



## antares (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'è una seria probabilità.  a meno che con l'amante non siate tendenzialmente favorevoli alla coppia aperta





Principessa ha detto:


> E' molto più probabile che diventi geloso e invadente!



Lui non è il tipo che controlla i messaggi o che si incazza se ti fai un viaggio con le amiche. Anzi quando sa che sono ad un aperitivo ad esempio, non mi scrive. 
Da questo punto di vista ho buone ragioni di credere che potrebbe essere un buon partner.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me lei piace tanto :smile:
> 
> Se la detesti però ritiro tutto...
> 
> (ho anche specificato che *ti penso più giovane*! )


E' questo che ti salva :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E' per l'aria paziente?
E' me è piaciuta una volta che ha detto a un padre che aveva smentito la madre con i bambini: "Ma come ti è venuto in mente?!"


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Lui non è il tipo che controlla i messaggi o che si incazza se ti fai un viaggio con le amiche. Anzi quando sa che sono ad un aperitivo ad esempio, non mi scrive.
> Da questo punto di vista ho buone ragioni di credere che potrebbe essere un buon partner.


ok,ma noi dobbiamo essere i tuoi avvocati del diavolo.    nel senso che devi tenere presente che ora sa che non sei sua,quindi mostra il volto buono.

se un domani dovessi risolvere con l'altro ed essere "libera" per lui,chissà che non cambi faccia.

Stiamo sempre parlando di un soggetto che rifiuta di affrontare un problema fondamentale.   anche tu faresti bene a non fidarti così ciecamente delle sensazioni che vivi adesso


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' questo che ti salva :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E' per l'aria paziente?
> E' me è piaciuta una volta che ha detto a un padre che aveva smentito la madre con i bambini: "Ma come ti è venuto in mente?!"


Io mi ricordo di quando ha redarguito quei genitori che minacciavano i figli dicendo "chiamiamo i carabinieri che vi portano via!"... "ma scusate, devono avere paura di quelli che li possono aiutare in situazioni di pericolo?!"  (mia figlia ormai distingue poliziotti, soldati e carabinieri alla divisa )

Devo dire che ho trovato un sacco di consigli utili in quel programma.

E ce lo guardavamo con le anichette pure prima di avere figli...


----------



## antares (18 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,ma noi dobbiamo essere i tuoi avvocati del diavolo.    nel senso che devi tenere presente che ora sa che non sei sua,quindi mostra il volto buono.
> 
> se un domani dovessi risolvere con l'altro ed essere "libera" per lui,chissà che non cambi faccia.
> 
> Stiamo sempre parlando di un soggetto che rifiuta di affrontare un problema fondamentale.   anche tu faresti bene a non fidarti così ciecamente delle sensazioni che vivi adesso


Io infatti finché non prende atto del suo problema non mi impegno con lui..
Però per il resto lo conosco bene dubito che cambi faccia..


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Io infatti finché non prende atto del suo problema non mi impegno con lui..
> Però per il resto lo conosco bene dubito che cambi faccia..


se fosse vero che si conosce bene il nostro lui o la nostra lei,questo forum non avrebbe ragione di esistere 

intanto sai che è un uomo che tende a sfuggire ai problemi importanti, negandoli.    no buono.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Del suo passato so tutto..
> Credo che il suo problema sia di natura psicologica, perché alcune volte ho visto che è perfettamente in grado di avere un rapporto..più che soddisfacente.
> Forse si sente ancora in competizione perché comunque sa che non sono sua..


Evidentemente sei più legata del tuo fidanzato ( o meglio ti sentì più attratta da lui ) altrimenti sapendo che il tuo "amante" inconsciamente soffre del tuo non esser "sua" non avresti tanti dubbi su chi lasciare considerando poi che il tuo fidanzato appare più come trombamico che altro vista la scarsa progettualità che vi lega ... Boh resto della mia idea :non vuoi lasciare andare nessuno dei due aspetti che uno dei due si stanchi sperando non lo facciano contemporaneamente ( o forse si ), sei statica direi, buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente sei più legata del tuo fidanzato ( o meglio ti sentì più attratta da lui ) altrimenti sapendo che il tuo "amante" inconsciamente soffre del tuo non esser "sua" non avresti tanti dubbi su chi lasciare considerando poi che il tuo fidanzato appare più come trombamico che altro vista la scarsa progettualità che vi lega ... *Boh resto della mia idea :non vuoi lasciare andare nessuno dei due aspetti che uno dei due si stanchi sperando non lo facciano contemporaneamente ( o forse si *), sei statica direi, buongiorno a tutti


Lo stiamo dicendo un po'. Ma lei ha avuto una vita difficile. Va capita 
Buongiorno a te Miss Flame

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Anche io penso che sia questo il motivo principale della sua crociata. *Io accetto qualsiasi opinione, anche negativa*,
> 
> *Come disse qualcuno "ma ci facci il piacere, ci facci!!!" Prendi lo Zanichelli. Alla voce ipocrisia secondo me sta scritto "vedi Antares".
> 
> ...


Buscopann


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann


opcorn:


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Stavo ripensando al titolo del thread... "Ho una doppia vita, aiutatemi".

Considerata la personalità dell'astro nascente del Forum se potrebbe fare 'na cosa. Ci posta i Curricula dei sue candidati, con tanto di foto e la giuria poi si ritira per deliberare.
Oppure se potrebbe aprire un sondaggio. Poraccia. Sta soffrendo come un pinguino alla Maldive. Prendiamo una decisione per lei.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> opcorn:


Allunga un pop corn..
Mi garnatisci che non era il pannocchione di qualcuno?

Buscopann


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allunga un pop corn..
> Mi garnatisci che non era il pannocchione di qualcuno?
> 
> Buscopann


minchia ... non ci avevo pensato a questa cosa qua! posso dirti che sono tanti i pop corn, quindi a priori escluderei Ultimo, non è il suo, però potrebbe essere stato di Oscuro. Che schifo, prendili tutti se vuoi.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Febbraio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> minchia ... non ci avevo pensato a questa cosa qua! posso dirti che sono tanti i pop corn, quindi a priori escluderei Ultimo, non è il suo, però potrebbe essere stato di Oscuro. Che schifo, prendili tutti se vuoi.


Ragazzi..se a qualcuno manca 'na pannocchia vedetevela con Lui

Buscopann

PS. Uno dei pop corn sapeva di aringa.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo stiamo dicendo un po'. Ma lei ha avuto una vita difficile. Va capita
> Buongiorno a te Miss Flame
> 
> Buscopann


Ehm buon pomeriggio ... :smile: Ho delle giornate pazzesche ultimamente  La noia non fa parte della mia vita quotidiana :singleeye: ma sulla vita difficile pare non abbia enfatizzato almeno così ha specificato rispondendo al mio post


----------



## antares (20 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Buscopann


Spiacente buscopann, non hai più l'età per fare battute sugli organi genitali. 

Ma ancora qua sei? Non è che ti stai innamorando? Tre non ce la faccio a gestirli. 

BACIBACI


----------



## Buscopann (21 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Spiacente buscopann, non hai più l'età per fare battute sugli organi genitali.
> 
> Ma ancora qua sei? Non è che ti stai innamorando? Tre non ce la faccio a gestirli.
> 
> BACIBACI


+

Chi più di te può confermare che non è proprio una questione di età  Hai grande esperienza in quel campo.
Ma allora ti puzza di cipolla o meno? Perché mica mi hai risposto. Magari quello che ti apprezza adora il soffritto 
In quel caso si spiega tutto. Magari gli piace fare pure la scarpetta col pane.
Sei mancata per un pò. mi stavo preoccupando. O meglio..mi stavo rincuorando. finalmente un po' di buon sesso pure per te 

:festa:

Ora vado. Scrivimi quando vuoi. Sempre a tua disposizione. Ma non in quel senso. A me fortunatamente funziona abbastanza bene per ora..Non vorrei deluderti


----------



## antares (21 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> +
> 
> Chi più di te può confermare che non è proprio una questione di età  Hai grande esperienza in quel campo.
> Ma allora ti puzza di cipolla o meno? Perché mica mi hai risposto. Magari quello che ti apprezza adora il soffritto
> ...


Beh i cunnilingus me li fanno, quindi non saprei, magari amano il soffritto come dici tu  

P.S. quello che corre appena scrivo nel thread sei tu, quindi deduco che non stai a scopà tutto il tempo nemmeno tu...
Scherzo. Lo so che ormai non ne puoi più fare a meno. Magari mentre ti fai la tua donna pensi a quello che scriverai nel prossimo post


----------



## antares (21 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Come stai?
> 
> Novità?


Carissima! Beh finora non molte, apparte aver ribadito "all'altro" che non mi voglio impegnare..
Sto cercando di focalizzare il rapporto sull amicizia, vediamo cosa ne esce fuori...

Tu come stai? Stai pensando a qualche nome per il/la nascituro/a ? 
xx


----------



## Buscopann (21 Febbraio 2014)

antares ha detto:


> Beh i cunnilingus me li fanno, quindi non saprei, magari amano il soffritto come dici tu
> 
> P.S. quello che corre appena scrivo nel thread sei tu, quindi deduco che non stai a scopà tutto il tempo nemmeno tu...
> Scherzo. Lo so che ormai non ne puoi più fare a meno. *Magari mentre ti fai la tua donna *pensi a quello che scriverai nel prossimo post


Perbacco che classe ragazza....Don Tano Badalamenti non avrebbe saputo scrivere di meglio. 
Son sicuro che sei pure cintura nera di rutti e hai una laurea honoris causa in petologia applicata 

Una donna tutta da scoprire si direbbe. In effetti con due mandrilli per le mani, scoperta lo sarai spesso. Solo che una volta su due prendi freddo e basta. 
Io purtroppo non ho questa fortuna. Ho solo una moglie e ogni tanto devo lavorare. E così mi tocca usare il pc e andare a sbirciare se mi hai scritto. Mi sto affezionando. Da buon veterinario amo tutti gli animali, nessuno escluso. Sono sicuro che con una manciata di croccantini anche tu mi vorrai bene. Sono un po' molli, ma so che ci sei abituata e te li farai andare bene ugualmente.
Pensa che quando scrivi un thread mi fischiano pure le orecchie ormai. Sei diventata così intima che mi fai lo stesso effetto del cerume. :rotfl::rotfl:

:bacio:


----------



## antares (23 Febbraio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perbacco che classe ragazza....Don Tano Badalamenti non avrebbe saputo scrivere di meglio.
> Son sicuro che sei pure cintura nera di rutti e hai una laurea honoris causa in petologia applicata
> 
> Una donna tutta da scoprire si direbbe. In effetti con due mandrilli per le mani, scoperta lo sarai spesso. Solo che una volta su due prendi freddo e basta.
> ...


Cerco di adattarmi al livello del mio interlocutore :*
Oddio pure sposato sei.. Che ha fatto di male quella poraccia? Ha tutta la mia comprensione. 
P.s. preferisco la carne fresca ma grazie


----------



## antares (23 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E lui come ha reagito?
> 
> Io sto abbastanza bene, a parte i piccoli fastidi tipici...  sui nomi, ancora nessuna decisione definitiva.
> Solo che sarà un nome con la M, come me e il padre.


Immagino.. nausee e visite ogni due e tre..non sei troppo curiosa di sapere il sesso?  

Beh c'è rimasto male.. ma ha detto che comunque non è pentito di nulla..
Del fidanzato non gli ho detto niente.. preferisco che prima incassi il colpo

Nel frattempo con lui, il mio fidanzato, le cose vanno un pò meglio..anche perché ci stiamo vedendo di più avendo finito gli esami. 
Inutile ribadire che con lui ogni volta è come la prima volta...


----------

